#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм - это религия ?

## Талви

Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?

----------

Алдын Хадыс (12.03.2016), Надточий (12.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Да, буддизм это религия.

Это всё нужно буддистам для их собственных буддистских целей, таких как достижение состояния архата или будды на благо всех существ.

----------

Дубинин (12.03.2016)

----------


## Вольдемар

Всё затем, чтобы достичь состояния Будды (или Нирваны). ИМХО это очевидно.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


Используют между собой терминологию, принятую в той или иной традиции Учения Будды. 
Возможно это со стороны и звучит дико и непонятно.

Мне вот, например, совершенно непонятен Ваш вопрос.  Особенно выражение: _о чем-то трансцендентальном_, со времён перестройки такого  не слышал  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Зачем это все ?


Научная чушь скучна.  :Cool:

----------

Дубинин (12.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


Вопрос то Ваш , наверное, лежит в плоскости: что такое Буддизм - это более религия или же наука? Ответ, мне видится , несколько многосложным : можно рассматривать Буддизм отдельно как религию, ибо аспект веры в реализацию общей цели и действенности методов  тоже важен, также важен основополагающий момент религии ее освобождающая , спасительная функция, можно рассматривать Буддизм и как науку, так как он обладает фундаментальными знаниями о природе сознания чувствующих  существ и эти знания используются в инструментах, которые применяются для достижения реализации. Но в целом трудно выделить более важное из этих 2х определений описывающих Буддизм, как явление. Каждый смотрит с позиции, которая ему  видится более существенной.

----------


## Фил

> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


Не псевдонаучной, а не-научной.
Это не-научный способ познания.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


Очень хороший вопрос. Что по вашему является чушью, а что реальностью? Давайте определим все таким каким является на самом деле все таки.

----------

Фил (12.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Да, буддизм это религия.
> 
> Это всё нужно буддистам для их собственных буддистских целей, таких как достижение состояния архата или будды на благо всех существ.


Аминь ! Какой-то бред религиозный... От христиан не чем не отличаетесь. А кто сказал буддистам, что все существа нуждаются в  этом "благе" ?

----------


## Талви

> Всё затем, чтобы достичь состояния Будды (или Нирваны). ИМХО это очевидно.


Это то понятно, непонятно что такое нирвана.

----------


## Дубинин

> Аминь ! Какой-то бред религиозный... От христиан не чем не отличаетесь. А кто сказал буддистам, что все существа нуждаются в  этом "благе" ?


Им Будда сказал, а до него мокшу неумело стяжали многие. А от христиан они отличаются объектом веры (но не отсутствием таковой)- сказали-же религия!- какие претензии?

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Вопрос то Ваш , наверное, лежит в плоскости: что такое Буддизм - это более религия или же наука? Ответ, мне видится , несколько многосложным : можно рассматривать Буддизм отдельно как религию, ибо аспект веры в реализацию общей цели и действенности методов  тоже важен, также важен основополагающий момент религии ее освобождающая , спасительная функция, можно рассматривать Буддизм и как науку, так как он обладает фундаментальными знаниями о природе сознания чувствующих  существ и эти знания используются в инструментах, которые применяются для достижения реализации. Но в целом трудно выделить более важное из этих 2х определений описывающих Буддизм, как явление. Каждый смотрит с позиции, которая ему  видится более существенной.


Навряд ли это наука, если буддизм можно рассматривать с различных точек зрения. Скорее всего, это религия, которая претендует, в современных реалиях, на науку. Христиане таким тоже страдают - креационизм.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это то понятно, непонятно что такое нирвана.


Нирвана- есть прекращение сансары. (в святом писании- википендии- всё прописано!)

----------


## Талви

> Не псевдонаучной, а не-научной.
> Это не-научный способ познания.


Значит, это и знаниями нельзя назвать. Это значит, что, каждый встречный и поперечный - гуру.

----------


## Талви

> Очень хороший вопрос. Что по вашему является чушью, а что реальностью? Давайте определим все таким каким является на самом деле все таки.


Чушь - это тоже реальность.

----------


## Талви

> Нирвана- есть прекращение сансары. (в святом писании- википендии- всё прописано!)


Нет, я не пойду читать св.писание и википедию. Уже начитался. Вы буддист ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет, я не пойду читать св.писание и википедию. Уже начитался. Вы буддист ?


Бывший.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (12.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Значит, это и знаниями нельзя назвать. Это значит, что, каждый встречный и поперечный - гуру.


Почему Вы так считаете?
Истина не нуждается в подтверждении.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Чушь - это тоже реальность.


Недавно узнал, что для христиан и мусулман в средние века занятия наукой, медициной и тд являлось колдовством. По сути это были варвары и извращенные фанатики, которые ради веры в свою исключительность вели религиозные войны и оправдывали массовые казни и пр преступления.
Вы правильным вопросом задаетесь давайте определимся.

----------


## Фил

> Аминь ! Какой-то бред религиозный... От христиан не чем не отличаетесь. А кто сказал буддистам, что все существа нуждаются в  этом "благе" ?


От христиан отличается отсутствием догматизма.
Это наука от христианства по сути не отличается.

----------


## Талви

> Бывший.


А что случилось ?

----------


## Талви

> Почему Вы так считаете?
> Истина не нуждается в подтверждении.


Как тогда убедится, что это истина ?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Бывший.


Извините за мой французский, но как бывший что делаете на этом форуме? Спасибо.

----------


## Талви

> Недавно узнал, что для христиан и мусулман в средние века занятия наукой, медициной и тд являлось колдовством. По сути это были варвары и извращенные фанатики, которые ради веры в свою исключительность вели религиозные войны и оправдывали массовые казни и пр преступления.
> Вы правильным вопросом задаетесь давайте определимся.


Вы за научное мировоззрение, или за духовное ?

----------


## Талви

> Извините за мой французский, но как бывший что делаете на этом форуме? Спасибо.


Стереотипами мыслите...

----------


## Дубинин

> А что случилось ?


Так плода достиг- просветления- и открылось мне..- от сель не нуждаюсь более- за не надобностью.

----------


## Фил

> Как тогда убедится, что это истина ?


Вы это будете знать, недискурсивно. Иногда это называют интуиция.
Практически все научные открытия так и делались.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> От христиан отличается отсутствием догматизма.
> Это наука от христианства по сути не отличается.


Вы, как-то догматично рассуждаете... Явно, притянуто за уши. Просто, вы идеализируете то, что ближе вам.

----------


## Дубинин

> Извините за мой французский, но как бывший что делаете на этом форуме? Спасибо.


А в этой соц-сети люди мне понятные, от сель мозг глюкозу экономит- дабы новое не учить (какая разница где инстинкты почёсывать).

----------


## Фил

> Вы, как-то догматично рассуждаете... Явно, притянуто за уши. Просто, вы идеализируете то, что ближе вам.


Долго изучал этот вопрос.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы за научное мировоззрение, или за духовное ?


Наука основывается на фактах и доказанных закономерностях. Будда всегда говорил, чтобы все проверяли на собственном опыте, не верили. То есть, мирровозрение научное и буддийское почти не должно отличатся.

----------


## Талви

> Так плода достиг- просветления- и открылось мне..- от сель не нуждаюсь более- за не надобностью.


Теперь, просветленный, на форуме тусите ?В нирване скучно ?

----------


## Фил

> Наука основывается на фактах и доказанных закономерностях. Будда всегда говорил, чтобы все проверяли на собственном опыте, не верили. То есть, мирровозрение научное и буддийское почти не должно отличатся.


Буддизм не использует инструменты науки, а сразу обращается к знаниям.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Так плода достиг- просветления- и открылось мне..- от сель не нуждаюсь более- за не надобностью.


Браво!

----------


## Талви

> Вы это будете знать, недискурсивно. Иногда это называют интуиция.
> Практически все научные открытия так и делались.


Чисто интуитивно, я ощущаю, что вы мне 1000$ должны... - это истина ?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Буддизм не использует инструменты науки, а сразу обращается к знаниям.


Тем не менее картина к которой приходят ученные очень похожа на ту о которой здесь говорят.

----------


## Дубинин

> Теперь, просветленный, на форуме тусите ?В нирване скучно ?


"Сансара- нирвана"- суть выверты мозга зверушкинского- упая- тобишь (искусная обманка) (говорю-же - открылось!)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> А в этой соц-сети люди мне понятные, от сель мозг глюкозу экономит- дабы новое не учить (какая разница где инстинкты почёсывать).


Порадовали. Спасибо

----------

Дубинин (12.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> "Сансара- нирвана"- суть выверты мозга зверушкинского- упая- тобишь (искусная обманка) (говорю-же - открылось!)


Как давно произошло открытие?

----------


## Талви

> Наука основывается на фактах и доказанных закономерностях. Будда всегда говорил, чтобы все проверяли на собственном опыте, не верили. То есть, мирровозрение научное и буддийское почти не должно отличатся.


Почему тогда буддисты поклоняются Будде, а ученые исследуют этот мир ?

----------


## Талви

> Буддизм не использует инструменты науки, а сразу обращается к знаниям.


Что такое "инструменты науки" ?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Почему тогда буддисты поклоняются Будде, а ученые исследуют этот мир ?


Буддами является каждый, по сути если откинуть завесы и омрачения такие как жадность, эгоизм, привязанность, злость, вожделение и тд. Ученые не только внешнюю сторону изучают.

----------


## Фил

> Что такое "инструменты науки" ?


научные парадигмы. Фальсификационизм, например, или логический позитивизм.

----------


## Фил

> Чисто интуитивно, я ощущаю, что вы мне 1000$ должны... - это истина ?


Нет. Это не знание, это мнение.
А мнение может как совпадать со знанием, так и быть ошибочным. Стрельба по мишеням в темноте. Может Вы и попали, но об этом не узнаете.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Квантовая физика, математика и пр науки давно уже там

----------


## Фил

> Буддами является каждый, по сути если откинуть завесы и омрачения такие как жадность, эгоизм, привязанность, злость, вожделение и тд. Ученые не только внешнюю сторону изучают.


Ученые пока изучают исключительно материю, увы.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Является ли математика чушью?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ученые пока изучают исключительно материю, увы.


Ну не скажите. Вовсю по всем направлениям идет давно уже.

----------


## Фил

> Является ли математика чушью?


для многих моих знакомых именно этим она и является  :Smilie:  (я так не считаю, курс мат.анализа пройден)

----------


## Талви

> Буддами является каждый, по сути если откинуть завесы и омрачения такие как жадность, эгоизм, привязанность, злость, вожделение и тд. Ученые не только внешнюю сторону изучают.


Вы говорите каким-то мистическим языком: "окинуть завесы", "омрачения"... Такими вещами легко пудрить мозги. Это как в любой религии.

----------


## Фил

> Ну не скажите. Вовсю по всем направлениям идет давно уже.


психология, социология, медицина, псизиатрия сейчас строго говоря наукой не являются. Но да, они есть.

----------


## Талви

> научные парадигмы. Фальсификационизм, например, или логический позитивизм.


Походу, вы говорите о том, о чем мало знаете, а больше выдумываете.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы говорите каким-то мистическим языком: "окинуть завесы", "омрачения"... Такими вещами легко пудрить мозги. Это как в любой религии.


Завеса это то что вас удерживает, тормоз другими словами.

----------


## Фил

> Вы говорите каким-то мистическим языком: "окинуть завесы", "омрачения"... Такими вещами легко пудрить мозги. Это как в любой религии.


Это все можно объяснить, но займет сообщений так 5000

----------


## Фил

> Походу, вы говорите о том, о чем мало знаете, а больше выдумываете.


Почему?
В чем я неправ?

----------


## Талви

> Ученые пока изучают исключительно материю, увы.


А что можно еще изучать ? Вы смешной... Мир состоит из материи, и помимо этого, что еще можно изучать ? Изучать то, чего нет ?

----------


## Талви

> Почему?
> В чем я неправ?


Да, вы неправы.

----------


## Фил

> А что можно еще изучать ? Вы смешной... Мир состоит из материи, и помимо этого, что еще можно изучать ? Изучать то, чего нет ?


мысли есть?
А их не изучают!

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> для многих моих знакомых именно этим она и является  (я так не считаю, курс мат.анализа пройден)


Вспомните теорему Коши

----------


## Фил

> Да, вы неправы.


В чем именно?

----------


## Талви

> Это все можно объяснить, но займет сообщений так 5000


Я так понял, что краткость - это не сестра буддистов. Вот, я сторонник материалистического мировоззрения, и я бы мог вам объяснить все просто и доходчиво.

----------


## Фил

> Вспомните теорему Коши


Если прочитаю. Так только названия помню. Ряд Фурье с остатком в форме Пеано  :Smilie:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

А вы не думали, что галюцинации могут быть реальными?

----------


## Талви

> В чем именно?


Наука - это единственное направление, которое ведет к познанию мира.

----------


## Фил

> Я так понял, что краткость - это не сестра буддистов. Вот, я сторонник материалистического мировоззрения, и я бы мог вам объяснить все просто и доходчиво.


Интересно послушать.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я так понял, что краткость - это не сестра буддистов. Вот, я сторонник материалистического мировоззрения, и я бы мог вам объяснить все просто и доходчиво.


Что является реальностью, а что чушью? Давайте определим

----------


## Фил

> Наука - это единственное направление, которое ведет к познанию мира.


но наука не изучает, например, мысли. Она исключает их из картины мира. А явление такое есть.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Интересно послушать.


У нас появился новый Мессия :Smilie:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

По сути никакого нуля не существует...

----------


## Фил

> У нас появился новый Мессия


Основная проблема материализма, это взаимодействие между сознанием и материей, потому что оно невозможно в материализме. Вот и интересно было бы послушать, может что-то новое придумали.

----------


## Фил

А то что существуют нематериальные феномены можно показать на примере информации.

----------


## Фил

> По сути никакого нуля не существует...


существуют, например, числа о которых никогда никто еще не думал. И что это?

----------


## Талви

> Интересно послушать.


Спрашивайте ))

----------


## Вольдемар

> Это то понятно, непонятно что такое нирвана.


А есть люди которые не понимают что такое "косинусы-тангенсы". Ответственность за ваше непонимание кто несет кроме вас? Чтобы понять нужно изучать. Для заинтересованных в понимании людей буддийские учителя читают лекции (длинные) пишут книги (зачастую толстые).

----------


## Талви

> Что является реальностью, а что чушью? Давайте определим


Вы не совсем правильно выстроили противоположности. Чушь не является противоположностью реальности, поэтому неверно задана тема.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> существуют, например, числа о которых никогда никто еще не думал. И что это?


Они существуют относительно того, что и где измерять. А в абсолютном смысле пересечение координат происходит везде и там где цифра или число может быть 0.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы не совсем правильно выстроили противоположности. Чушь не является противоположностью реальности, поэтому неверно задана тема.


Вы хотитите сказать, что галюцинации реальны?

----------


## Талви

> А есть люди которые не понимают что такое "косинусы-тангенсы". Ответственность за ваше непонимание кто несет кроме вас? Чтобы понять нужно изучать. Для заинтересованных в понимании людей буддийские учителя читают лекции (длинные) пишут книги (зачастую толстые).


Надо изучать вещи, которые приведут к открытию познания, а не все подряд.  Так что, для начала надо понять, стоит ли это того чтобы изучать.

----------


## Талви

> существуют, например, числа о которых никогда никто еще не думал. И что это?


Если о них никто никогда не думал, значит таких чисел не существует.

----------


## Талви

> Вы хотитите сказать, что галюцинации реальны?


Для галлюцинирующего - да. Они реальны на материальном уровне.

----------


## Талви

> А то что существуют нематериальные феномены можно показать на примере информации.


Нельзя такого показать.

----------


## Талви

> Основная проблема материализма, это взаимодействие между сознанием и материей, потому что оно невозможно в материализме. Вот и интересно было бы послушать, может что-то новое придумали.


Сознание и есть материя.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если о них никто никогда не думал, значит таких чисел не существует.


Чисел вообще не существует. Есть поле +- бесконечность и она нигде не может пересекаться и заканчиваться. Все эти числа это вымысел.

----------


## Талви

> Чисел вообще не существует. Есть поле +-������ бесконечность и она нигде не может пересекаться и заканчиваться. Все эти числа это вымысел.


Не вымысел, а абстракция математическая. Не смешивайте понятия.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Для галлюцинирующего - да. Они реальны на материальном уровне.


Галлюцинирующий ... Реальны на материальном уровне... Подробнее остановитесь на этом моменте профессор.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Не вымысел, а абстракция математическая. Не смешивайте понятия.


Абстракции не существует это бред.

----------


## Талви

> Галлюцинирующий ... Реальны на материальном уровне... Подробнее остановитесь на этом моменте профессор.


Ближе к телу, как говорил Мопоссан. Рожайте свою мысль до конца.

----------


## Талви

> Абстракции не существует это бред.


)))бред, говорить про то что существует - "не существуют..."

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Например, я могу с легкость доказать что в каждой точке с числом снова идет пересечение оси координат х у z и везде будет 0 или наоборот доказать, что бесконечность минус бесконечность не равно 0 или какой то цифре.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ближе к телу, как говорил Мопоссан. Рожайте свою мысль до конца.


Профессор вы сказали, что галлюцинации материальны.

----------

Фил (12.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Например, я могу с легкость доказать что в каждой точке с числом снова идет пересечение оси координат х у z и везде будет 0 или наоборот доказать, что бесконечность минус бесконечность не равно 0 или какой то цифре.


Боже упаси ! Давайте для начала вы объясните для себя, и мне, что такое абстракция. Потом будете с ней бороться.

----------


## Талви

> Профессор вы сказали, что галлюцинации материальны.


Я не совсем так сказал.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> )))бред, говорить про то что существует - "не существуют..."


Профессор перечитайте ваше первое сообщение оно чистый бред причем сивой кобылы.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Я не совсем так сказал.


Но имели ввиду.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Боже упаси ! Давайте для начала вы объясните для себя, и мне, что такое абстракция. Потом будете с ней бороться.


Обструкция

----------


## Талви

> Но имели ввиду.


Вы цитируете меня намеренно не полностью, и пытаетесь потом приписать мне то. о чем я не думал, и чего не говорил ???  У вас изворотливый метод общения. Сразу видно, что вы религиозный человек.

----------


## Талви

> Обструкция


???? Не понял :Confused:

----------


## Дубинин

> Сознание и есть материя.


Даже по Энгельсу- как-то не очень..а уж по старику Платону и его логике- так и вообще всё плохо. (феномены разные, например: синий, приятный, осознанный..это всё предметы не находимые экспериментом- с помощью прибора, только субъективно- не научно то-есть- эти категории не материальны-это идеи- условности- общественный договор).

----------

Фил (12.03.2016)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> ???? Не понял


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post749048

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Вы цитируете меня намеренно не полностью, и пытаетесь потом приписать мне то. о чем я не думал, и чего не говорил ???  У вас изворотливый метод общения. Сразу видно, что вы религиозный человек.


Вы сказали, что они реальны на материальном уровне. Потом заявили, что этого не говорили и обвинили в религиозности меня. Это называется обструкция.политический прием. Вообще ничего не сказали и просто начали пудрить здесь мозги всем. Я думаю вы евангилист или псих.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Ho Shim как-то постил, 10 лет назад, мне понравилось.




> Возьмем наши споры. Они характеризуются чрезвычайной расплывчатостью, мы очень скоро уходим от основной темы. Это наша черта. Возьмем наши заседания. У нас теперь так много всяких заседаний, комиссий. До чего эти заседания длинны, многоречивы и в большинстве случаев безрезультатны и противоречивы! Мы проводим многие часы в бесплодных, ни к чему не ведущих разговорах. Ставится на обсуждение тема, и сначала обыкновенно и благодаря тому, что задача сложная, охотников говорить нет. Но вот выступает один голос, и после этого уже все хотят говорить, говорить без всякого толку, не подумав хорошенько о теме, не уясняя себе, осложняется ли этим решение вопроса или ускоряется. Подаются бесконечные реплики, на которые тратится больше времени, чем на основной предмет, и наши разговоры растут, как снежный ком. И в конце концов вместо решения получается запутывание вопроса.


«О русском уме»
Нобелевская лекция академика Ивана Петровича Павлова, читанная им в 1918 году в Санкт-Петербурге.

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Даже по Энгельсу- как-то не очень..а уж по старику Платону и его логике- так и вообще всё плохо. (феномены разные, например: синий, приятный, осознанный..это всё предметы не находимые экспериментом- с помощью прибора, только субъективно- не научно то-есть- эти категории не материальны-это идеи- условности- общественный договор).


Энгельс, Платон...))) ???  Сейчас 21 век вообще-то.  Вы можете, как-нибудь, еще проще объяснить свою мысль, по поводу того, что вы написали в скобках ? Какое отношение у вас имеет синий к "осознанный" и т.д... ?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Даже по Энгельсу- как-то не очень..а уж по старику Платону и его логике- так и вообще всё плохо. (феномены разные, например: синий, приятный, осознанный..это всё предметы не находимые экспериментом- с помощью прибора, только субъективно- не научно то-есть- эти категории не материальны-это идеи- условности- общественный договор).


Я думаю это шизофрения. Мания величия.

----------


## Дубинин

> Энгельс, Платон...))) ???  Сейчас 21 век вообще-то.  Вы можете, как-нибудь, еще проще объяснить свою мысль, по поводу того, что вы написали в скобках ? Какое отношение у вас имеет синий к "осознанный" и т.д... ?


Не- теперь не хочу. я сам кондовый материалист, но с вами не.. сори ))

----------


## Талви

> Вы сказали, что они реальны на материальном уровне. Потом заявили, что этого не говорили и обвинили в религиозности меня. Это называется обструкция.политический прием. Вообще ничего не сказали и просто начали пудрить здесь мозги всем. Я думаю вы евангилист или псих.


Нет не так. Изначально, вы неверно (не полностью) меня процитировали, на что я и обратил ваше внимание. Вы передали мои слова так: "Профессор вы сказали, что галлюцинации материальны". Я же сказал, что они материальны для галлюцинирующего - это разные вещи.

----------


## Талви

> Не- теперь не хочу. я сам кондовый материалист, но с вами не.. сори ))


Кондовый материалист ?

----------


## Харуказе

Буддизм - это жизнь.

----------


## Талви

> Буддизм - это жизнь.


Ну, вы реально фанат )))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем это все ?


А это всё зачем ?
Шесть страниц разговора, но так и непонятно, что Вы хотите сказать другим  :Smilie:

----------


## Талви

> А это всё зачем ?
> Шесть страниц разговора, но так и непонятно, что Вы хотите сказать другим


Тоже самое можно спросить любого кто со мной общается, в том числе и вас.

----------


## Харуказе

> Ну, вы реально фанат )))


Наука пытается объяснить лишь малую часть жизни (окружающий мир). Религия пытается объяснить лишь малую часть жизни. Буддизм ничего не пытается объяснить в конечном итоге. И мне это нравится,он не мешает мне жить.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тоже самое можно спросить любого кто со мной общается, в том числе и вас.


Вы начали тему с вопроса, Вам ответили.

Теперь Вы пытаетесь донести свою мысль, я хочу её понять, вот и спрашиваю.

----------


## Талви

> Наука пытается объяснить лишь малую часть жизни (окружающий мир). Религия пытается объяснить лишь малую часть жизни. Буддизм ничего не пытается объяснить в конечном итоге. И мне это нравится,он не мешает мне жить.


Наука пытается объяснить не малую часть жизни, а ответиты на фундаментальные вопросы. Окружающий мир, это, то все, что существует. Это - мироздание, вселенная с ее  началом и концом. Религия, это тот метод, который был до науки. И с помощью религии, люди пытались выяснить и объяснить тоже самое. 
Если буддизм ничего не объясняет, то зачем он нужен ? Для вас, это какое-то хобби ? Развлечение без затраты энергии ?

----------


## Фил

> Нет не так. Изначально, вы неверно (не полностью) меня процитировали, на что я и обратил ваше внимание. Вы передали мои слова так: "Профессор вы сказали, что галлюцинации материальны". Я же сказал, что они материальны для галлюцинирующего - это разные вещи.


это не материализм. Это какая то разновидность идеализма.
Либо объективный идеализм, либо солипсизм.

----------


## Талви

> Вы начали тему с вопроса, Вам ответили.
> 
> Теперь Вы пытаетесь донести свою мысль, я хочу её понять, вот и спрашиваю.


А вы буддист ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вы буддист ?


Да. 
Традиции Кагью.

----------


## Фил

> Если о них никто никогда не думал, значит таких чисел не существует.


Если никто никогда (из ныне живущих) не видел некий исторический артефакт (статуя спрятанная под землей) - он существует или нет?
Существовала ли планета Плутон до ее открытия?

----------


## Талви

> это не материализм. Это какая то разновидность идеализма.
> Либо объективный идеализм, либо солипсизм.


Я не понимаю что вы хотите этим сказать, и какое отношение ваше высказывание имеет к моим пояснения. Вы можете конкретней по существу высказываться, а не пространно ?

----------


## Талви

> Да. 
> Традиции Кагью.


Ну, вы реально верующий ? Для вас Будда - это бог ?

----------


## Фил

> Я не понимаю что вы хотите этим сказать, и какое отношение ваше высказывание имеет к моим пояснения. Вы можете конкретней по существу высказываться, а не пространно ?


Вы говорили, что Вы материалист. А "галлюцинация реальна для галюцинирующего", это не материалистические взгляды. Для материалиста галюцинация нереальна.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, вы реально верующий ? Для вас Будда - это бог ?


Нет.
Будда не для кого не Бог. 
Учение Будды это не авраамистическая религия.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Фил (12.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Вы говорили, что Вы материалист. А "галлюцинация реальна для галюцинирующего", это не материалистические взгляды. Для материалиста галюцинация нереальна.


Кто вам это сказал, что для материалиста галлюцинации нереальны ? С чего вы это взяли ? Это абсолютно физиологическое явление, которое происходит при определенных биохимических, и биофизических изменениях в мозгу.

----------


## Талви

> Нет.
> Будда не для кого не Бог. 
> Учение Будды это не авраамистическая религия.


А кто он ? В двух словах, как вы это понимаете для себя.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А кто он ? В двух словах, как вы это понимаете для себя.


Тот, кто устранил причины болезненных омрачений и жёсткие догматические концепции. Так трактуется в тибетских традициях.

( п.с. англичане перевели санскритское слово Будда - Enlightened , отсюда русское "Просветление"  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Харуказе

> Наука пытается объяснить не малую часть жизни, а ответиты на фундаментальные вопросы. Окружающий мир, это, то все, что существует. Это - мироздание, вселенная с ее  началом и концом. Религия, это тот метод, который был до науки. И с помощью религии, люди пытались выяснить и объяснить тоже самое. 
> Если буддизм ничего не объясняет, то зачем он нужен ? Для вас, это какое-то хобби ? Развлечение без затраты энергии ?


Все эти "фундаментальные вопросы" всего лишь часть нечто большего. И это нечто большее и является жизнью. Это как матрешка. За каждым вопросом будет еще один,а потом еще один. Все постоянно меняется. Поэтому буддизм и не объясняет ничего,т.к является в конечном итоге проявлением всех этих бесконечно меняющихся в пространстве и времени феноменов. Он является самой жизнью,а не способом описать её.

----------


## Талви

> Тот, кто устранил причины болезненных омрачений и жёсткие догматические концепции. Так трактуется в тибетских традициях.
> 
> ( п.с. англичане перевели санскритское слово Будда - Enlightened , отсюда русское "Просветление"  )


Вы так громоздко излагаете, что я даже выговорить это не могу. А как-то попроще нельзя ? Или традиция не позволяет ? На каких-нибудь примерах простых. Чего он там устранил ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы так громоздко излагаете, что я даже выговорить это не могу. А как-то попроще нельзя ? Или традиция не позволяет ? На каких-нибудь примерах простых. Чего он там устранил ?


Причины страданий и помехи в понимании всего таким, как оно есть.

(наука к этому не имеет никакого отношения)

----------


## Дубинин

> Кто вам это сказал, что для материалиста галлюцинации нереальны ? С чего вы это взяли ? Это абсолютно физиологическое явление, которое происходит при определенных биохимических, и биофизических изменениях в мозгу.


Вы претендуете на научный подход, а сами совсем не дружите с не любимой вами логикой тов. Платона- основой любой научной теории или предположения.
Галлюцинация (например фиолетовый заяц), и физические явления сопровождающие это видение- это разные феномены.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кто вам это сказал, что для материалиста галлюцинации нереальны ? С чего вы это взяли ? Это абсолютно физиологическое явление, которое происходит при определенных биохимических, и биофизических изменениях в мозгу.


Физиологические явления - реальны, а летающий слон в галлюцинации - нереален. Я это имел в виду. Для того кто видит галлюцинацию, летающий слон реален или нет?

Для материалиста - нет.

----------


## Талви

> Все эти "фундаментальные вопросы" всего лишь часть нечто большего. И это нечто большее и является жизнью. Это как матрешка. За каждым вопросом будет еще один,а потом еще один. Все постоянно меняется. Поэтому буддизм и не объясняет ничего,т.к является в конечном итоге проявлением всех этих бесконечно меняющихся в пространстве и времени феноменов. Он является самой жизнью,а не способом описать её.


Знаете, рок'н'ролл для некоторых,  тоже является "самой жизнью". Буддизм, что-то типа этого ? Ученные не описывают жизнь и мир, а познают его. Изучают: что есть мы, что есть мир, и что есть мы в этом мире.

----------


## Талви

> Причины страданий и помехи понимания всего таким, как оно есть.


А с чего вы взяли, что он это устранил ? И что такое страдания по-вашему, по-буддийски ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И что такое страдания по-вашему, по-буддийски ?


Тоже, что и по Вашему не-буддийскому  :Smilie: 
Плюс немного глубже, к самим причинам страданий.

----------


## Талви

> Вы претендуете на научный подход, а сами совсем не дружите с не любимой вами логикой тов. Платона- основой любой научной теории или предположения.
> Галлюцинация (например фиолетовый заяц), и физические явления сопровождающие это видение- это разные феномены.


Я бы сказал, что это один феномен обусловленный причинно-следственной связью.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я бы сказал, что это один феномен обусловленный причинно-следственной связью.


То- что вы "сказали"- это снова иной феномен. Это логика (откройте наконец: "три закона логики"). Субъективное переживание- галлюцинации, показания приборов, вывод врача, ваш вывод, ваш пульс при этом наконец- это всё разное. Выводы- не материальны, пульс- материален. (вывод-это изменение с помощью одной материи- другой.. (почтиЭнгельс)))

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Знаете, рок'н'ролл для некоторых,  тоже является "самой жизнью". Буддизм, что-то типа этого ? Ученные не описывают жизнь и мир, а познают его. Изучают: что есть мы, что есть мир, и что есть мы в этом мире.


Они именно описывают феномены. Это то же самое,что и "познание". В конечном итоге  на основе обработки и доказательства определенных данных вырабатывается какое-то мнение,которое принимается или нет. Феномены прекрасно существуют и без учёных,даже если их еще пока не нашли.

----------


## Александр С

Учитывая, что "буддизм" есть европейский термин XIX века, все вопросы - к авторам термина. Боюсь, только, они умерли давно. 

А вот "дхарма" находится в другой системе координат.

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Физиологические явления - реальны, а летающий слон в галлюцинации - нереален. Я это имел в виду. Для того кто видит галлюцинацию, летающий слон реален или нет?
> 
> Для материалиста - нет.


Никто не говорит о реальности галлюцинаций для того, кто ее не видит.  Я для этого и пояснял, когда вы меня процитировали не полностью. Но, как психофизическое явление - оно реально и материально.

----------


## Талви

> Тоже, что и по Вашему не-буддийскому 
> Плюс немного глубже, к самим причинам страданий.


Для меня отсутствие большого количества денег - это страдания. Для вас также ?

----------


## Талви

> То- что вы "сказали"- это снова иной феномен. Это логика (откройте наконец: "три закона логики"). Субъективное переживание- галлюцинации, показания приборов, вывод врача, ваш вывод, ваш пульс при этом наконец- это всё разное. Выводы- не материальны, пульс- материален. (вывод-это изменение с помощью одной материи- другой.. (почтиЭнгельс)))


Выводы не материальны ? Мысли материальны ?

----------


## Талви

> Они именно описывают феномены. Это то же самое,что и "познание". В конечном итоге  на основе обработки и доказательства определенных данных вырабатывается какое-то мнение,которое принимается или нет. Феномены прекрасно существуют и без учёных,даже если их еще пока не нашли.


Они не описывают феномены, а изучают мир. Это не одно и тоже. И в чем смысл вашего поста ? Что вы хотели выразить ? То, что ученные чего-то не понимают ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Выводы не материальны ? Мысли материальны ?


Дайте точное определение мысли- и говорить неочем. Субъективное переживание- не материально, а любые замеченные изменения тела при этом- материальны.

----------

Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Они не описывают феномены, а изучают мир. Это не одно и тоже. И в чем смысл вашего поста ? Что вы хотели выразить ? То, что ученные чего-то не понимают ?


Это то же самое. Мир состоит из феноменов.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для меня отсутствие большого количества денег - это страдания. Для вас также ?


Да, это причиняет некоторые беспокойства.

И, как все наши неприятные переживания безденежье имеет причины. Также и приятные переживания не беспричинны. 
Учение Будды, как раз в первую очередь и работает на уровне причин наших условий и потенций переживать приятное/неприятное.
Но  идёт и глубже, к источнику беспокойств.

Как и к источнику восторга, радости и новизны каждого момента )

----------


## Талви

> Дайте точное определение мысли- и говорить неочем. Субъективное переживание- не материально, а любые замеченные изменения тела при этом- материальны.


Мысль - это психический образ речи человека, непосредственно связан с коммуникационным навыком развитым в процессе эволюции. 
Любое субъективное переживание невозможно без наличия субъекта переживания, а соответственно носит материальную, физическую природу. Ваши чувства могут быть вне вашего тела ? Нет не могут, потому что физиология не может проявить себя вне материи.

----------


## Талви

> Это то же самое. Мир состоит из феноменов.


И что дальше ? Явления, феномены... как хотите так и называйте. По-моему мы потеряли нить разговора.

----------


## Талви

> Да, это причиняет некоторые беспокойства.
> 
> И, как все наши неприятные переживания безденежье имеет причины. Также и приятные переживания не беспричинны. 
> Учение Будды, как раз в первую очередь и работает на уровне причин наших условий и потенций переживать приятное/неприятное.
> Но  идёт и глубже, к источнику беспокойств.
> 
> Как и к источнику восторга, радости и новизны каждого момента )


А причем тут буддизм, если мои проблемы лежат в финансовой сфере ? Я не понимаю... Как учение Будды мне может помочь ? Да, и был ли мальчик ?

----------


## Дубинин

> Мысль - это психический образ речи человека, непосредственно связан с коммуникационным навыком развитым в процессе эволюции. 
> Любое субъективное переживание невозможно без наличия субъекта переживания, а соответственно носит материальную, физическую природу. Ваши чувства могут быть вне вашего тела ? Нет не могут, потому что физиология не может проявить себя вне материи.


Любая ваша мысль- есть галлюцинация- не существующая. Например вы никогда не можете пережить прикосновение ни одного предмета, только переживания ощущений самой руки- но мысль будет: стенка твёрдая- утюг- горячий.. Также кроме ощущений в глазах вы ничего не переживаете- но мысль будет-дерево в пяти шагах. Любая мысль- это принятие одного за другое и никогда не познание чего-то прямо и в этом смысле- всё есть не существование- бред (относительно верный)- (есть ещё относительно не верный- у больных например).
Это "не существование прямо"- концепций- но вера в их непосредственное существование- и есть "не материальность" (в буддизме называется "неведение").

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А причем тут буддизм, если мои проблемы лежат в финансовой сфере ? Я не понимаю... Как учение Будды мне может помочь ? Да, и был ли мальчик ?


Не знаю, как конкретно Вам, но многим надо хотя-бы сказать, что они сами творцы своего счастья или неудач. Здесь конечно можно обойтись и без Учения Будды, никто и не настаивает, чтоб другие стали буддистами. 

А вот другие захотят пойти глубже и устранить само цепляние\захватывание за  беспокойство\нервозность\страдательность, а не только внешние условия их вызывающие.
Или захотят понять природу того, что переживает любой опыт и в чём переживается весь опыт.
Здесь уже различные конкретные Учения Будды могут помочь.

----------


## Талви

> Любая ваша мысль- есть галлюцинация- не существующая. Например вы никогда не можете пережить прикосновение ни одного предмета, только переживания ощущений самой руки- но мысль будет: стенка твёрдая- утюг- горячий.. Также кроме ощущений в глазах вы ничего не переживаете- но мысль будет-дерево в пяти шагах. Любая мысль- это принятие одного за другое и никогда не познание чего-то прямо и в этом смысле- всё есть не существование- бред (относительно верный)- (есть ещё относительно не верный- у больных например).
> Это "не существование прямо"- концепций- но вера в их непосредственное существование- и есть "не материальность" (в буддизме называется "неведение").


То что вы называете галлюцинациями, в медицине называют образы не соответствующие объективной реальности. Все остальное, что соответствует - образы, как продукт психической деятельности мозга, в координации жизнедеятельности человека. Понимаете ? Есть образы которые соответствуют, а есть, которые не соответствуют.
Рука, сама по себе, ничего переживать не может. Ощущения рождаются на периферии, а переживания в мозгу. 
Психика устроена для отражения внешнего мира. Но, она отражает не на прямую, как зеркало, а через призму эволюционного опыта заложенного в ваших генах, в воспитании, и вашего личного опыта в жизни. Ваша самость постоянно корректирует данные из внешнего мира и пропускает через свои инстинкты и адаптационные навыки, чтобы выбрать более оптимальный путь, для собственного выживания, и для передачи гена дальнейшим поколениям.  Если бы вы знали, чем по сути является человек, вы бы расстроились сильно.

----------


## Талви

> Не знаю, как конкретно Вам, но многим надо хотя-бы сказать, что они сами творцы своего счастья или неудач. Здесь конечно можно обойтись и без Учения Будды, никто и не настаивает, чтоб другие стали буддистами. 
> 
> А вот другие захотят пойти глубже и устранить само цепляние\захватывание за  беспокойство\нервозность\страдательность, а не только внешние условия их вызывающие.
> Или захотят понять природу того, что переживает любой опыт и в чём переживается весь опыт.
> Здесь уже различные конкретные Учения Будды могут помочь.


Понимаете, когда человек умрет, все страдания и цепляния умрут вместе с ним. Конечно, хорошо провести свою жизнь в гармонию при жизни, но ощущение своей смертности позволяет мне на некоторые вещи смотреть очень спокойно. Я оптимист - мы все умрем, и страдание прекратиться. Так что, не стоит морочит себя по пустякам, все конечно. Эта философия позволяет мне ни к чему не стремится. А так жить легче, потому что любые достижения бессмысленны по своей сути.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Понимаете, когда человек умрет, все страдания и цепляния умрут вместе с ним. Конечно, хорошо провести свою жизнь в гармонию при жизни, но ощущение своей смертности позволяет мне на некоторые вещи смотреть очень спокойно. Я оптимист - мы все умрем, и страдание прекратиться. Так что, не стоит морочит себя по пустякам, все конечно. Эта философия позволяет мне ни к чему не стремится. А так жить легче, потому что любые достижения бессмысленны по своей сути.


Если ограничиваться этой жизнью, принять мнение что когда-то был первый, возникший из ничего, момент осознавания и во время смерти будет последний момент осознавания, без порождения последующего, то - да.

(п.с. Хотя для меня Ваш такой взгляд - это нигилизм.  Но это чисто моё мнение, каждому своё  :Smilie:  )

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Если ограничиваться этой жизнью, принять мнение что когда-то был первый, возникший из ничего, момент осознавания и во время смерти будет последний момент осознавания, без порождения последующего, то - да.
> 
> (п.с. Хотя для меня Ваш такой взгляд - это нигилизм.  Но это чисто моё мнение, каждому своё  )


А что, есть другие жизни ?

----------


## Дубинин

> То что вы называете галлюцинациями, в медицине называют образы не соответствующие объективной реальности. Все остальное, что соответствует - образы, как продукт психической деятельности мозга, в координации жизнедеятельности человека. Понимаете ? Есть образы которые соответствуют, а есть, которые не соответствуют.
> Рука, сама по себе, ничего переживать не может. Ощущения рождаются на периферии, а переживания в мозгу. 
> Психика устроена для отражения внешнего мира. Но, она отражает не на прямую, как зеркало, а через призму эволюционного опыта заложенного в ваших генах, в воспитании, и вашего личного опыта в жизни. Ваша самость постоянно корректирует данные из внешнего мира и пропускает через свои инстинкты и адаптационные навыки, чтобы выбрать более оптимальный путь, для собственного выживания, и для передачи гена дальнейшим поколениям.  Если бы вы знали, чем по сути является человек, вы бы расстроились сильно.


Вы совсем-совсем не понимаете предмета разговора, и соскальзываете в чужую романтику о примитиве человека. Я вам говорю о том, что есть феномен- не существующий материально (в пространстве)- никак- никогда (для иного существа- кроме одного- субъекта)- и этот феномен- его собственная мысль, ибо она всегда есть обман- галлюцинация- не существующая для иного существа. (вы правда не понимаете- или троллите?)) (Мысли для иного- будут всегда чем угодно но не мыслью, показанием прибора- например)

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Вы совсем-совсем не понимаете предмета разговора, и соскальзываете в чужую романтику о примитиве человека. Я вам говорю о том, что есть феномен- не существующий материально (в пространстве)- никак- никогда (для иного существа- кроме одного- субъекта)- и этот феномен- его собственная мысль, ибо она всегда есть обман- галлюцинация- не существующая для иного. (вы правда не понимаете- или троллите?))


Если феномен не существует материально, то что мы обсуждаем ? Вы можете конкретный пример привести ? Простой конкретный пример.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что, есть другие жизни ?


Может ли разрушиться безначальное и безграничное пространство осознавания ? 
Может ли, момент сознания возникнуть не из предыдущего момента сознания и не породить последующий ? 
Да и Будда говорил о многих рождениях и смертях.

Это вопрос индивидуального опыта, логического вывода или веры.

(споры об этом бессмыслены)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если феномен не существует материально, то что мы обсуждаем ? Вы можете конкретный пример привести ? Простой конкретный пример.


Любая ваша мысль и есть пример. (так- как вы подумали- ни одно существо в мире ни проверить ни пережить ни повторить не сможет, и с точки зрения любимой вами науки- сей феномен- не достоверен- ибо не повторяем экспериментально никогда (нельзя воспроизвести все условия эксперимента)) И плюс само видение феноменов мыслью- не достоверно- так феномены не существую. (например синего цвета никто кроме вас не увидит- можно только предполагать- "что?" иные видят- по косвенным признакам).

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Любая ваша мысль и есть пример. (так- как вы подумали- ни одно существо в мире ни проверить ни пережить ни повторить не сможет, и с точки зрения любимой вами науки- сей феномен- не достоверен- ибо не повторяем экспериментально никогда (нельзя воспроизвести все условия эксперимента)) И плюс само видение феноменов мыслью- не достоверно- так феномены не существую. (например синего цвета никто кроме вас не увидит- можно только предполагать- "что?" иные видят- по косвенным признакам).


Откуда у вас эта безумная идея возникла ?
Вы слышали когда-нибудь о коллективном бессознательном ?

----------


## Талви

> Может ли разрушиться безначальное и безграничное пространство осознавания ? 
> Может ли, момент сознания возникнуть не из предыдущего момента сознания и не породить последующий ? 
> Да и Будда говорил о многих рождениях и смертях.
> 
> Это вопрос индивидуального опыта, логического вывода или веры.
> 
> (споры об этом бессмыслены)


Что такое безграничное и безначальное пространство осознавания  ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Аминь ! Какой-то бред религиозный... От христиан не чем не отличаетесь. А кто сказал буддистам, что все существа нуждаются в  этом "благе" ?


От христиан мы отличаемся целями и методами. То, что существа нуждаются в благе и не нуждаются во зле —это буддистам сказал Будда. Но вообще, это достаточно очевидно, и если просто понаблюдать за ними.

----------


## Aion

> Значит, это и знаниями нельзя назвать.


Религиозное знание существенно отлично от научного. Это нормально. 
См., например: 
В. Гейзенберг
Естественнонаучная и религиозная истина

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> А причем тут буддизм, если мои проблемы лежат в финансовой сфере ?


Ваши проблемы лежат в отношении к финансовой сфере. Очевидно, что дело не в финансах, а в ваших желаниях:


> Для меня отсутствие большого количества денег - это страдания.


 


> Я не понимаю... Как учение Будды мне может помочь ?


Как всем: в один прекрасный день поймёте, что больны, ну а дальше, как говорится, лечиться, лечиться и лечиться... :Smilie:

----------

Доня (17.10.2017)

----------


## Йен

О чем эта тема? ))
ТС, вы чего хотите-то?




> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


Буддисты говорят о существовании дуккха и о том - как ее прекратить.

----------


## Фил

> Никто не говорит о реальности галлюцинаций для того, кто ее не видит.  Я для этого и пояснял, когда вы меня процитировали не полностью. Но, как психофизическое явление - оно реально и материально.


Материализм не работает с явлениями (феноменами) и тем более субъективными феноменами.
Не может быть такого утверждения "реально для того кто это переживает". Материалист скажет "ему кажется, что это реально". 

"Субъективный материализм" это оксюморон.
Вы и ни туда и ни сюда.
К догмам материализма добавляете еще проблем идеализма. Почитайте Корнфорта про материализм, у него все четко (для материалиста)

----------


## Фил

> Понимаете, когда человек умрет, все страдания и цепляния умрут вместе с ним. Конечно, хорошо провести свою жизнь в гармонию при жизни, но ощущение своей смертности позволяет мне на некоторые вещи смотреть очень спокойно. Я оптимист - мы все умрем, и страдание прекратиться. Так что, не стоит морочит себя по пустякам, все конечно. Эта философия позволяет мне ни к чему не стремится. А так жить легче, потому что любые достижения бессмысленны по своей сути.


Вы делаете эти заявления безосновательно.
Если Вас это не беспокоит, как любого догматика, то конечно Вы можете жить и так.
Я убедился на опыте, что догматику трудно представить адогматическое воззрение (как верующему - атеистическое).

Тут либо догма Вас начнет разъедать (как мать Терезу), либо Вы умрете раньше в счастливом неведении. Дай Бог второе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Понимаете, когда человек умрет, все страдания и цепляния умрут вместе с ним. Конечно, хорошо провести свою жизнь в гармонию при жизни, но ощущение своей смертности позволяет мне на некоторые вещи смотреть очень спокойно. Я оптимист - мы все умрем, и страдание прекратиться. Так что, не стоит морочит себя по пустякам, все конечно. Эта философия позволяет мне ни к чему не стремится. А так жить легче, потому что любые достижения бессмысленны по своей сути.


Если такая философия позволяет действительно не морочить себя по пустякам и действительно избавиться хотя бы от страданий при утрате приятного или получении неприятного, и от страха смерти, то действительно, это очень хорошая философия.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что такое безграничное и безначальное пространство осознавания  ?


То, что осознаёт любой опыт, и то в чём любой опыт осознаётся.

----------


## Талви

> От христиан мы отличаемся целями и методами. То, что существа нуждаются в благе и не нуждаются во зле —


Одно существо нуждается в деньгах, другое в куске мяса, а третье - не быть съеденным. Благо - понятие относительное. Как вы накормите волков и сохраните овец ? 




> это буддистам сказал Будда.


 Вам он тоже, лично сказал, или передал через кого-то ?

----------


## Талви

> Религиозное знание существенно отлично от научного. Это нормально. 
> См., например: 
> В. Гейзенберг
> Естественнонаучная и религиозная истина


Я знаю, что они отличаются. Религия - это атавизм.

----------


## Талви

> Ваши проблемы лежат в отношении к финансовой сфере. Очевидно, что дело не в финансах, а в ваших желаниях:


Я бы назвал это потребностями, а не желаниями. 




> Как всем: в один прекрасный день поймёте, что больны, ну а дальше, как говорится, лечиться, лечиться и лечиться...


А почему это я болен ? Может, это вы больны, и вам самим следует лечится.

----------


## Талви

> О чем эта тема? ))
> ТС, вы чего хотите-то?
> 
> 
> 
> Буддисты говорят о существовании дуккха и о том - как ее прекратить.


Я на санскрите не очень... переведите.

----------


## Aion

> Я знаю, что они отличаются. Религия - это атавизм.


Нет, не знаете. Религия - это психотерапевтическая система. А наука - лишь средство сделать мир удобнее.


> Я бы назвал это потребностями, а не желаниями.


А что это меняет по существу?




> А почему это я болен ? Может, это вы больны, и вам самим следует лечится.


Потому что в самсаре все в той или иной степени нездоровы. Да, я болен и лечусь.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Материализм не работает с явлениями (феноменами) и тем более субъективными феноменами.


Работает !



> Не может быть такого утверждения "реально для того кто это переживает". Материалист скажет "ему кажется, что это реально".


Может, и не скажет.
Я не понимаю... вы себе вбили в голову какие-то утверждения и возвели их в истину. С какой стати ?




> Почитайте Корнфорта про материализм, у него все четко (для материалиста)


Я не читатель, я писатель. У Корнфорта свое мнение, а у меня свое.

----------


## Талви

> Вы делаете эти заявления безосновательно.


Нет, это ваше заявление о моем заявлении безосновательно.




> Если Вас это не беспокоит, как любого догматика, то конечно Вы можете жить и так.
> Я убедился на опыте, что догматику трудно представить адогматическое воззрение (как верующему - атеистическое).
> Тут либо догма Вас начнет разъедать (как мать Терезу), либо Вы умрете раньше в счастливом неведении. Дай Бог второе.


В чем мой догматизм ? Сформулируйте четко.

----------


## Талви

> Буддизм - это прежде всего йога, практика самосовершенствования через обуздание ума. 
> 
> 
> 
> Вам, на данный момент - никак. Просто проходите мимо, не накапливая не благой каммы, посредством своего болтающегося языка, и шлепающих по клавиатуре пальцев, по неразумению. Буддизм, в отличии от других учений, не навязывается всем подряд. Дхамма, лишь для тех у кого мало пыли в глазах, т.е. для тех, кто устал от круговорота самсары, кто готов пойти на любые жертвы, дабы прекратить рождения и связанную с ними дуккху. Только такие люди смогут уловить смысл Дхаммы, и только некоторые из них, смогут реализовать Пробуждение.


Это пафосная галиматья, и ничего более.

----------


## Таб Шераб

Господа, не кормите тролля!!!
Этот человек, явно не пытается вас понимать, он ведёт полемику в чистом виде.
Никакой пользы ваши доводы ему не принесут - невозможно налить в перевёрнутую чашку.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> То, что осознаёт любой опыт, и то в чём любой опыт осознаётся.


Вообще-то не очень понятно, если честно, и напоминает тавтологию. Осознания без субъекта невозможно. Невозможно осознавать, если некому, или нечему осознавать. Кто, или что является осознающим ?

----------


## Талви

> Нет, не знаете. Религия - это психотерапевтическая система.


психотерапевтическая система - это то, что разрабатываю психотерапевты. А религия - это атавизм в современном мире. 



> А наука - лишь средство сделать мир удобнее.А что это меняет по существу?


Наука помогает человеку более успешней адаптироваться к внешней среде и занимается познанием Мира. 



> Потому что в самсаре все в той или иной степени нездоровы. Да, я болен и лечусь.


Может оказаться, что вы больнее чем я, поэтому, ваши рекомендации для меня неактуальны.

----------


## Талви

> Господа, не кормите тролля!!!
> Этот человек, явно не пытается вас понимать, он ведёт полемику в чистом виде.
> Никакой пользы ваши доводы ему не принесут - невозможно налить в перевёрнутую чашку.


Вы, прям, сосредоточение эгоцентризма.

----------


## Aion

> психотерапевтическая система - это то, что разрабатываю психотерапевты. А религия - это атавизм в современном мире.


Очевидно, вы не знакомы ни с религией, ни с психотерапией. Может, стоит сначала худо-бедно изучить предмет, а потом судить? 



> Наука помогает человеку более успешней адаптироваться к внешней среде и занимается познанием Мира.


В том-то и дело, что научные истины преходящи, а религиозные - нет.



> Может оказаться, что вы больнее чем я, поэтому, ваши рекомендации для меня неактуальны.


Я осознаю, что болен и лечусь, а вам либо предстоит усомниться в своём здоровье, либо так и проживёте свою жизнь, как бы сказал Кант, "в пределах только разума".  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Очевидно, вы не знакомы ни с религией, ни с психотерапией. Может, стоит сначала худо-бедно изучить предмет, а потом судить?


Нет, это не очевидно. Вы просто обвинили меня в незнании, но не конкретизировали, в чем именно я не прав. 



> В том-то и дело, что научные истины преходящи, а религиозные - нет.


Что вы под этим подразумеваете ? Поясните. 




> Я осознаю, что болен и лечусь, а вам либо предстоит усомниться в своём здоровье, либо так и проживёте свою жизнь, как бы сказал Кант, "в пределах только разума".


Вы больны микробом врачевания, потому что активна ставите диагнозы и раздаете рекомендации, будучи больным.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Одно существо нуждается в деньгах, другое в куске мяса, а третье - не быть съеденным. Благо - понятие относительное. Как вы накормите волков и сохраните овец?


Если волки и овцы осознают, что они будды, то они перестанут страдать от того, что у них нет мяса, или что их съели.




> Вам он тоже, лично сказал, или передал через кого-то ?


Передал по длинной цепочке учитель-ученик. Аналогично тому, как вам рассказали про устройство атомов и ЦНС млекопитающих.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Господа, не кормите тролля!!!
> Этот человек, явно не пытается вас понимать, он ведёт полемику в чистом виде.
> Никакой пользы ваши доводы ему не принесут - невозможно налить в перевёрнутую чашку.


Ему не принесут, а нам принесут — будет легче наливать, когда кто-то придёт с пустой чашкой  :Smilie:  И вообще, это Манджушри инкогнито пришёл  :Smilie:

----------

Таб Шераб (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Если волки и овцы осознают, что они будды, то они перестанут страдать от того, что у них нет мяса, или что их съели.


Но, это же бред какой-то... Вы сами не чувствуете утопичность того, что вы написали ? Как вы эо представляете в реальной жизни ?




> Передал по длинной цепочке учитель-ученик. Аналогично тому, как вам рассказали про устройство атомов и ЦНС млекопитающих.


Нет, не аналогично... В научном мире существует целая система накопления, сохранения и передачи знаний, в отличии от устной религиозной. Буддизм - это испорченный телефон, отсюда и множество разветвлений. В науки такое неприемлемо !

----------


## Талви

> Ему не принесут, а нам принесут — будет легче наливать, когда кто-то придёт с пустой чашкой  И вообще, это Манджушри инкогнито пришёл


У вас ребята мания величия. Вы тут истину по стаканам разливаете... Бред какой-то.

----------

Алдын Хадыс (13.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Работает !
> 
> Может, и не скажет.
> Я не понимаю... вы себе вбили в голову какие-то утверждения и возвели их в истину. С какой стати ?
> 
> 
> Я не читатель, я писатель. У Корнфорта свое мнение, а у меня свое.


В таком случае, Вы добавляете к проблемам материализма еще и свои собственные догматические изобретения.
Плюс Вы настроены агрессивно и совершенно не хотите слушать критику.
Ваша текущая позиция еще более зыбка, чем позиция материалиста, если Вам это интересно вообще.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, это ваше заявление о моем заявлении безосновательно.
> 
> 
> В чем мой догматизм ? Сформулируйте четко.


 например в том, что со смертью тела прекращается сознание.

Это даже анти-научно. Сначала необходим опыт смерти, чтобы так заявлять.
Ученые хотя бы употребляют такие слова как "маловероятно", "неподтверждено".
Но это настоящие ученые, а не крикуны от РАН.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Ему не принесут, а нам принесут — будет легче наливать, когда кто-то придёт с пустой чашкой  И вообще, это Манджушри инкогнито пришёл


Как говорится в одной старой книжке: "Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Как говорится в одной старой книжке: "Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".


ну почему. Человек настроен шапкозакидательски. Я тоже такой был  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Доня (17.10.2017)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> ну почему. Человек настроен шапкозакидательски. Я тоже такой был


Когда человек хочет узнать то, чего не знал раньше, он задаёт вопросы, а не критикует ответы.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> например в том, что со смертью тела прекращается сознание.


Это тема для дискуссий, а не догма. Давайте обсудим это. 
Наш мозг состоит из, приблизительно, миллиарда нервных клеток. Работа этих клеток и создает образ нашего сознания, как свет в лампочки, как образ на экране вашего компьютера или телевизора.

----------


## Фил

> Когда человек хочет узнать то, чего не знал раньше, он задаёт вопросы, а не критикует ответы.


Может торкнет.
Может даже через много лет, а не сейчас.
Сюда то он все таки зашел, а не прошел мимо, вопреки своей философии.
Не так все просто с нигилизмом, дающим вроде бы спокойствие.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Как говорится в одной старой книжке: "Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".


Вы уверены, что у вас бисер ?

----------


## Фил

> Это тема для дискуссий, а не догма. Давайте обсудим это. 
> Наш мозг состоит из, приблизительно, миллиарда нервных клеток. Работа этих клеток и создает образ нашего сознания, как свет в лампочки, как образ на экране вашего компьютера или телевизора.


Проблема в том, что это неизвестно.
Есть какие то параллельные явления, смерть мозга - отсутствие активности. А откуда в мозге появляется сознание - непонятно. Это пока не исследовано.
Когда будет исследовано, тогда и можно будет что то говорить.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но, это же бред какой-то... Вы сами не чувствуете утопичность того, что вы написали ? Как вы эо представляете в реальной жизни ?


Буддийские созерцательные практики дают возможность получить представление о том, как можно не страдать. После того, как это представление получено, оно более не кажется утопичным.




> Нет, не аналогично... В научном мире существует целая система накопления, сохранения и передачи знаний, в отличии от устной религиозной. Буддизм - это испорченный телефон, отсюда и множество разветвлений. В науки такое неприемлемо !


И как же эта чудесная система накопления привела к разветвлению на квантовую механику и теорию относительности? На М-теорию и кучу теорий суперструн? (Это я, заметьте, про царицу наук —физику, а если психологию какую-нибудь взять, то там вообще беда…)




> У вас ребята мания величия. Вы тут истину по стаканам разливаете... Бред какой-то.


Я не разливаю истину по стаканам, я всего лишь пытаюсь объяснить, зачем буддистам нужно учение Будды.




> Как говорится в одной старой книжке: "Не мечите бисер перед свиньями".


Кому свиньи, а кому Манджушри  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Может торкнет.
> Может даже через много лет, а не сейчас.
> Сюда то он все таки зашел, а не прошел мимо, вопреки своей философии.
> Не так все просто с нигилизмом, дающим вроде бы спокойствие.


Вообще-то я не нигилист. Вы не совсем верно употребили этот термин в мой адрес. Нигилисты отрицают общепризнанные нормы, а я ставлю под сомнение буддийское мировоззрение.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то не очень понятно, если честно, и напоминает тавтологию. Осознания без субъекта невозможно. Невозможно осознавать, если некому, или нечему осознавать. Кто, или что является осознающим ?


Вы совершенно правы. 
Но и вне объектов опыта осознавания, не найти самого осознающего субъекта.  
То в чём они осознаються и есть пространство осознавания. То, что осознаёт и есть - осознавание. Всё это и назвал _пространство осознавания_ или можно по другому - _осознающее пространство_.

----------


## Фил

> Вообще-то я не нигилист. Вы не совсем верно употребили этот термин в мой адрес. Нигилисты отрицают общепризнанные нормы, а я ставлю под сомнение буддийское мировоззрение.


я как философский термин употребил. Это тот, кто считает, что что-то может превратиться в ничто. Не Базаров.

----------


## Талви

> Буддийские созерцательные практики дают возможность получить представление о том, как можно не страдать. После того, как это представление получено, оно более не кажется утопичным.


Как вы себе представляете мир существ, не удовлетворяющих своих потребностей или желаний ? Ведь, в желании корень зла.





> И как же эта чудесная система накопления привела к разветвлению на квантовую механику и теорию относительности? На М-теорию и кучу теорий суперструн? (Это я, заметьте, про царицу наук —физику, а если психологию какую-нибудь взять, то там вообще беда…)


Все стандартизировано и обобщено. Научитесь правильно читать научные термины. Узнайте, что такое теория. 





> Я не разливаю истину по стаканам, я всего лишь пытаюсь объяснить, зачем буддистам нужно учение Будды.


Судя по всему, некоторым, чтобы на форумах умничать.

----------


## Фил

> Как вы себе представляете мир существ, не удовлетворяющих своих потребностей или желаний ?


Они существуют спонтанно. Как река текущая по руслу. Она существует без желаний и потребностей.

----------


## Фил

Существующие научные теории противоречат друг другу. Какую выбрать?
Big bang?
Big crunch?
You know there's no free lunch.

----------


## Талви

> Вы совершенно правы. 
> Но и вне объектов опыта осознавания, не найти самого осознающего субъекта.  
> То в чём они осознаються и есть пространство осознавания. То, что осознаёт и есть - осознавание. Всё это и назвал _пространство осознавания_ или можно по другому - _осознающее пространство_.


Давайте так: существует субъект (теоретически). Существует его опыт познавания (процесс познавания), где сам процесс познавания и является (практически) субъектом. Правильно я вас понял ? Т.е, мое я - это процесс познавания ?

----------


## Талви

> я как философский термин употребил. Это тот, кто считает, что что-то может превратиться в ничто. Не Базаров.


А где я говорил про ничто ? Это вы подразумеваете смерть, как ничто. Я же придерживаюсь закону сохранения энергии и переходу одного состояния материи в другое.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

При болезнях мозга теряется способность ясно осознавать, также как и при сильном алкогольном или наркотическом опьянении... Существует ли ум где то еще кроме как в живом организме тоже не представляется возможным проверить. Но, совершенно точно ни в земле, воде, камнях, руде, воздухе его нет... Ваши версии.

----------


## Талви

> Они существуют спонтанно. Как река текущая по руслу. Она существует без желаний и потребностей.


Как можно существовать без потребностей ? Зачем тогда вообще существовать ? Само поддержание жизни, уже требует удовлетворению потребностей. Вы живы только потому, что вам что-то надо. Перестаньте удовлетворять свои потребности, и вы умрете.

----------


## Талви

> Существующие научные теории противоречат друг другу. Какую выбрать?
> Big bang?
> Big crunch?
> You know there's no free lunch.


Теории, а не учения, как в буддизме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Давайте так: существует субъект (теоретически). Существует его опыт познавания (процесс познавания), где сам процесс познавания и является (практически) субъектом. Правильно я вас понял ? ?


Существуют взаимосвязанно и взаимозависимо.



> Т.е, мое я - это процесс познавания ?


 Любое переживание Я, переживается в пространстве осознавания, это часть опыта, но не весь опыт в целом.

----------


## Талви

> При болезнях мозга теряется способность ясно осознавать, также как и при сильном алкогольном или наркотическом опьянении... Существует ли ум где то еще кроме как в живом организме тоже не представляется возможным проверить. Но, совершенно точно ни в земле, воде, камнях, руде, воздухе его нет... Ваши версии.


Если вы меня спрашиваете, то я вам скажу, что ваш пример с алкоголем и болезнью, и есть подтверждение тому, что сознание - это чисто физиологическое явление, и напрямую связано с биохимическим, и биофизическим обменом в организме. Т.е, абсолютно материальная вещь и привязана к физической работе мозга. Сознание - это продукт мозга. В мозгу происходят изменения, и меняется сознание.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Давайте вести конструктивный диалог. Отбросим различные условности и ложные или навязанные или принятые на веру представления и посмотрим на факты. Что мы увидим в итоге?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Если вы меня спрашиваете, то я вам скажу, что ваш пример с алкоголем и болезнью, и есть подтверждение тому, что сознание - это чисто физиологическое явление, и напрямую связано с биохимическим, и биофизическим обменом в организме. Т.е, абсолютно материальная вещь и привязана к физической работе мозга. Сознание - это продукт мозга. В мозгу происходят изменения, и меняется сознание.


Согласен. Дальше.

----------


## Талви

> Существуют взаимосвязанно и взаимозависимо.


Это не одно и тоже ?




> Любое переживание Я, переживается в пространстве осознавания, это часть опыта, но не весь опыт в целом.


Я реально не врубаюсь, что вы хотите сказать. Насколько я знаю, Будда говорил, что нет познающего, а есть процесс познавания (осознания)

----------


## Талви

> Согласен. Дальше.


Ну, исходя из этого, со смертью мозга умирает и его продукт - сознание. Соответственно, никакой реинкарнации нет. Все распадается на атомы и молекулы, которые включаются в состав других природных элементов. Для человеческого Я все кончается со смертью. Я думаю, что Будда, сидя под деревом, именно это и понял.

----------


## Йен

> Я на санскрите не очень... переведите.


Гугл вроде еще не забанили )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не одно и тоже ?
> 
> 
> Я реально не врубаюсь, что вы хотите сказать. Насколько я знаю, Будда говорил, что нет познающего, а есть процесс познавания (осознания)


В тибетском буддизме говорят, что нет некоего отдельного, самосуществующего -  познающего. Что, как по мне довольно логично : )
Также естественно невозможно найти отдельно и сам процесс познавания ( вне, так сказать объекта и субъекта).

Это, имхо, всё просто,  без излишних умствований.

----------


## Талви

> Гугл вроде еще не забанили )


Если вы хотите что-то объяснит мне, то делайте это на понятном для меня языке. Я не хочу ползать по гуглу и расшифровывать ваш санскрит.Мне это неинтересно.

----------


## Талви

> В тибетском буддизме говорят, что нет некоего отдельного, самосуществующего -  познающего. Что, как по мне довольно логично : )
> Также естественно невозможно найти отдельно и сам процесс познавания ( вне, так сказать объекта и субъекта).
> 
> Это, имхо, всё просто,  без излишних умствований.


Т.е, сам познающий, и есть процесс познавания ?

----------


## Фил

> Как можно существовать без потребностей ? Зачем тогда вообще существовать ? Само поддержание жизни, уже требует удовлетворению потребностей. Вы живы только потому, что вам что-то надо. Перестаньте удовлетворять свои потребности, и вы умрете.


Нет. Река ведь не умирает.

----------


## Йен

> Если вы хотите что-то объяснит мне, то делайте это на понятном для меня языке. Я не хочу ползать по гуглу и расшифровывать ваш санскрит.Мне это неинтересно.


Это не санскрит, а пали. Если приходите на буддийский форум, то будьте добры - изучить хотя бы основы учения, и уже потом вступать в дискуссии. Иначе разговор с глухим получается )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Ну, исходя из этого, со смертью мозга умирает и его продукт - сознание. Соответственно, никакой реинкарнации нет. Все распадается на атомы и молекулы, которые включаются в состав других природных элементов. Для человеческого Я все кончается со смертью. Я думаю, что Будда, сидя под деревом, именно это и понял.


Ну это просто мнение, а как же закон сохранения энергии? Давайте лучше вернемся к фактам.

----------


## Талви

> Нет. Река ведь не умирает.


Конечно умирает. Все материальное имеет свое начало и конец. Чтобы река существовала, нужны определенные условия. Эти условия и удовлетворяют "потребность" реки в существовании. Вы в городе выросли наверное...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Предлагаю перечислить факты, а не излагать фантазии, мнения и заумствования. Выдавать желаемое за действительное.

----------


## Фил

> А где я говорил про ничто ? Это вы подразумеваете смерть, как ничто. Я же придерживаюсь закону сохранения энергии и переходу одного состояния материи в другое.


Материи - да, а сознания?
А Вы сможете объяснить, чем материя отличается от сознания? Отражающее свойство материи?
Тогда непонятно, откуда берется информация.

----------


## Талви

> Это не санскрит, а пали. Если приходите на буддийский форум, то будьте добры - изучить хотя бы основы учения, и уже потом вступать в дискуссии. Иначе разговор с глухим получается )


Я не обязан ничего изучать, чтобы тут общаться. Это открытый форум. Если вам кажется, что кто-то глухой и вас не слышит, может оказаться, что вы слишком тихо или невнятно говорите. Ох уж эти буддисты...))) :Big Grin:

----------


## Талви

> Ну это просто мнение, а как же закон сохранения энергии? Давайте лучше вернемся к фактам.


Я же его и описал в своем посте... Вы чего ?

----------


## Амир

> Буддисты постоянно говорят о чем-то трансцендентальном, о каких-то энергиях, просветлении и прочей псевдонаучной чуши. Зачем это все ?


На первый взгляд буддизм является религией, но на второй  :Smilie:  обнаруживается, что если к религии относить веру в сверх естественное, то буддизм прямо противоположен ей, буддийская вера как раз в естественное. Например, когда нам говорят, что падая с 20-го этажа можно разбиться, то кто то верит на слово (но может попытаться проверить), а кто то уверен наверняка (т.к. имеет такое знание), так вот, буддийская вера именно такая. В основе буддийской веры лежит постижение на собственном опыте и пока ты помнишь этот опыт, ты можешь его как то обосновать, а вот когда ты уже не помнишь конкретных событий, но точно знаешь, что с 20-го этажа не стоит прыгать, тогда это превращается в "буддийскую веру".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Т.е, сам познающий, и есть процесс познавания ?


Познающий, познавание и познаваемый - это единый опыт, и ничто из них не существует отдельно от двух других.

----------


## Талви

> Материи - да, а сознания?
> А Вы сможете объяснить, чем материя отличается от сознания? Отражающее свойство материи?
> Тогда непонятно, откуда берется информация.


Сознание - это продукт мозга.

----------


## Амир

> Сознание - это продукт мозга.


Вопрос трактовки. В буддизме под "сознание" может трактоваться как в относительном так и в абсолютном аспектах.

----------


## Талви

> На первый взгляд буддизм является религией, но на второй  обнаруживается, что если к религии относить веру в сверх естественное, то буддизм прямо противоположен ей, буддийская вера как раз в естественное. Например, когда нам говорят, что падая с 20-го этажа можно разбиться, то кто то верит на слово (но может попытаться проверить), а кто то уверен наверняка (т.к. имеет такое знание), так вот, буддийская вера именно такая. В основе буддийской веры лежит постижение на собственном опыте и пока ты помнишь этот опыт, ты можешь его как то обосновать, а вот когда ты уже не помнишь конкретных событий, но точно знаешь, что с 20-го этажа не стоит прыгать, тогда это превращается в "буддийскую веру".


Вообще-то, страх перед высотой заложен в инстинкте человека, и к вере и опыту (непосредственному) он не имеет отношения. Точнее, это опыт, который записан на генном уровне на протяжении эволюции человека. Мало кому надо объяснять на Земле, что прыгать с 20 этажа не безопасно.

----------


## Талви

> Вопрос трактовки. В буддизме под "сознание" может трактоваться как в относительном так и в абсолютном аспектах.


Это как ?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Все стандартизировано и обобщено. Научитесь правильно читать научные термины. Узнайте, что такое теория.


Ничего не стандартизировано и не обобщено. «Единая теория всего» до сих пор не создана.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Талви

> Ничего не стандартизировано и не обобщено. «Единая теория всего» до сих пор не создана.


И что ? Ученые всего мира работают над одной теорией, а буддисты всего мира работают над собственными учениями.

----------


## Фил

> И что ? Ученые всего мира работают над одной теорией, а буддисты всего мира работают над собственными учениями.


да.

----------


## Фил

> Сознание - это продукт мозга.


А информация?

----------


## Фил

> Конечно умирает. Все материальное имеет свое начало и конец. Чтобы река существовала, нужны определенные условия. Эти условия и удовлетворяют "потребность" реки в существовании. Вы в городе выросли наверное...


Я забыл. А у Вас какие претензии к буддизму были? Потому что все верно. Все существует обусловленно и подвержено прекращению.

----------


## Талви

> А информация?


А  что с информацией не так ? Это всего лишь данные которые компилирует и обрабатывает мозг. Увидел - оценил - принял решение.  Информация - это то, что вы видите, слышите, чувствуете...Это ваше восприятие мира и самого себя в этом мире.

----------


## Фил

> А  что с информацией не так ? Это всего лишь данные которые компилирует и обрабатывает мозг. Увидел - оценил - принял решение.  Информация - это то, что вы видите, слышите, чувствуете...Это ваше восприятие мира и самого себя в этом мире.


С ней не так то, что Вы говорили, что чисел о которых никто не думал - нет.
Если бы это было так, то было бы невозможно ни интегральное ни дифференциальное счисление.

С информацией так же. Информация, о которой никто не знает есть или нет?

----------


## Талви

> Я забыл. А у Вас какие претензии к буддизму были? Потому что все верно. Все существует обусловленно и подвержено прекращению.


Нет никакого просветления, нирваны и реинкарнации. Все это - элементы религии. Даже Будда под вопросом. Есть некая техника на сознании, которая помогает упорядочить психические процессы, оптимизировать их, и избавить от "лишних движений", которые усложняют восприятие. Грубо говоря,почистить систему от всяких багов (аффектов).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Догмы, вымыслы, веру отбросьте давайте только факты, что у нас есть на сегодня.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> И что ? Ученые всего мира работают над одной теорией, а буддисты всего мира работают над собственными учениями.


Учёные всего мира также работают над своими теориями. Одних несовместимых теорий суперструн сколько. А буддисты работают над своими теориями, которые тоже можно при желании выстроить в непротиворечивую с буддийской точки зрения систему.




> Нет никакого просветления, нирваны и реинкарнации. Все это - элементы религии. Даже Будда под вопросом. Есть некая техника на сознании, которая помогает упорядочить психические процессы, оптимизировать их, и избавить от "лишних движений", которые усложняют восприятие. Грубо говоря,почистить систему от всяких багов (аффектов).


А зачем её чистить? Если интересно оптимизировать психические процессы, можно заниматься оптимизацией психических процессов, зачем для этого приходить к буддистам и начинать чистить их учение? Особенно, если в нём ничего не понимаешь? Вы уверены, что такая оптимизация нужна буддистам?  :Wink: 




> Догмы, вымыслы, веру отбросьте давайте только факты, что у нас есть на сегодня.


На сегодня у нас ничего нет  :Smilie:  И на завтра нет  :Smilie:  И на послезавтра нет  :Smilie:  Для начала отбросьте веру в то, что вы существуете.

----------


## Фил

> Нет никакого просветления, нирваны и реинкарнации. Все это - элементы религии. Даже Будда под вопросом. Есть некая техника на сознании, которая помогает упорядочить психические процессы, оптимизировать их, и избавить от "лишних движений", которые усложняют восприятие. Грубо говоря,почистить систему от всяких багов (аффектов).


Это даже не элементы религии, это концепции. Их не то что бы нет, они пусты.
Также пусты и научные концепции. 
Вы "выбираете" их как река "выбирает" русло.

Вы наверное на какой то ядрёный догматический буддизм попали, а их много разных.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Нет никакого просветления, нирваны и реинкарнации. Все это - элементы религии. Даже Будда под вопросом. Есть некая техника на сознании, которая помогает упорядочить психические процессы, оптимизировать их, и избавить от "лишних движений", которые усложняют восприятие. Грубо говоря,почистить систему от всяких багов (аффектов).


А вот это пока не опровергнуто. Наоборот, существует много косвенных доказательств реинкарнации. Не делайте ошибок. Не согласен. False.

----------


## Талви

> С ней не так то, что Вы говорили, что чисел о которых никто не думал - нет.
> Если бы это было так, то было бы невозможно ни интегральное ни дифференциальное счисление.
> 
> С информацией так же. Информация, о которой никто не знает есть или нет?


Вы знаете что такое темная материя ? Никто не видел ее и не знает что это, но знают что она есть. Это понимание сложилось на получение данных от того, что ученые знают о других явлениях.

----------


## Йен

> Я не обязан ничего изучать, чтобы тут общаться. Это открытый форум. Если вам кажется, что кто-то глухой и вас не слышит, может оказаться, что вы слишком тихо или невнятно говорите. Ох уж эти буддисты...)))


Обязаны, как минимум изучить язык, на котором общаются и правила форума. Так что будьте добры ознакомиться и с терминологией.
Ох уж эти всезнающие демагоги, которые думают, что могут приити в любую группу, и не ознакомившись с предметом общения устраивать бессмысленные диспуты )

----------


## Талви

> Догмы, вымыслы, веру отбросьте давайте только факты, что у нас есть на сегодня.


Материя состоит из атомов. Атомы соединяются в молекулы, или сложные атомарные системы. Все это создает различные формы материи, от простых, как водород, до сложных, как человек. Вы это имеете ввиду, когда просите только о фактах ? Я не против развернуть тему в этом русле.

----------


## Йен

> Нет никакого просветления, нирваны и реинкарнации. Все это - элементы религии. Даже Будда под вопросом. Есть некая техника на сознании, которая помогает упорядочить психические процессы, оптимизировать их, и избавить от "лишних движений", которые усложняют восприятие. Грубо говоря,почистить систему от всяких багов (аффектов).


Да уж, расскажите нам, неведающим, что такое учение Будды )
Можно еще на форум физиков-ядерщикв зайти и их теории с практикой поучить )

----------


## Талви

> Учёные всего мира также работают над своими теориями. Одних несовместимых теорий суперструн сколько. А буддисты работают над своими теориями, которые тоже можно при желании выстроить в непротиворечивую с буддийской точки зрения систему.


Вы не совсем понимаете что такое теория. Изучите термины, а то вы пишите галиматью. 




> На сегодня у нас ничего нет  И на завтра нет  И на послезавтра нет  Для начала отбросьте веру в то, что вы существуете.


"Вы" - это кто ? Вы не существуете ? Что вы имеете ввиду, человека, как физический объект, или образ человеческого Я в его психики ?

----------


## Талви

> А вот это пока не опровергнуто. Наоборот, существует много косвенных доказательств реинкарнации. Не делайте ошибок. Не согласен. False.


Никто это опровергать и не собирается. Наука этим не занимается. В сфере научных открытий, факт реинкарнации отпал сам собой. Он просто не подтверждается.

----------


## Талви

> Обязаны, как минимум изучить язык, на котором общаются и правила форума. Так что будьте добры ознакомиться и с терминологией.
> Ох уж эти всезнающие демагоги, которые думают, что могут приити в любую группу, и не ознакомившись с предметом общения устраивать бессмысленные диспуты )


Если вы считаете, что я нарушаю правила форума - жалуйтесь в администрацию ! Свою терминологию оставьте себе.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Талви

> Да уж, расскажите нам, неведающим, что такое учение Будды )
> Можно еще на форум физиков-ядерщикв зайти и их теории с практикой поучить )


А вы такой ведающий ? Будда нервно курит в сторонке... :Big Grin:

----------


## Антарадхана

В мире, где царит материализм, на место старых богов, которые были преданы забвению самым торжественным образом, пришли свои "боги" и "богини": жажда потребления, поклонение "золотому тельцу", моральная деградация, гордыня и др.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Сергей Ч (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы знаете что такое темная материя ? Никто не видел ее и не знает что это, но знают что она есть. Это понимание сложилось на получение данных от того, что ученые знают о других явлениях.


Нет, когда речь заходит о материи, то конечно Вы потом свернете к объективной реальности.
А вот как быть с нематериальным, с информацией?

----------


## Фил

> В мире, где царит материализм, на место старых богов, которые были преданы забвению самым торжественным образом, пришли свои "боги" и "богини": жажда потребления, поклонение "золотому тельцу", моральная деградация, гордыня и др.


К слову, марксистская этика была совершенно нематериалистической, а вполне религиозной, по другому и быть не могло.

А вот объективистская капиталистическая этика креаклов это именно вот это, что Вы написали.

Так что, материализм не хуже других догматических учений.

----------


## Йен

> А вы такой ведающий ? Будда нервно курит в сторонке...


Нет, по крайней мере, мне не ведома цель вашего присутствия на этом форуме. Если вы считаете, что нет никакого просветления и ниббаны, при этом даже не понимая - что они собой представляют, то считайте и дальше, большинство людей на этой планете думают так же и живут не парясь. Но вам зачем-то понадобилось зайти на форум буддистов и убеждать их в своей позиции, это как рыба, которая никогда берега не видела, начинает всем булькать, что никакой суши нет. Давайте, до свидания )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы не совсем понимаете что такое теория. Изучите термины, а то вы пишите галиматью.


Теория это определённая система научных данных, описывающая ментальную модель какого-либо явления, в идеале — подтверждённая экспериментально. Даже если рассматривать сферическую науку в вакууме, её возможности для познания весьма ограничены. Многие явления невозможно изучить научным методом, потому что многие эксперименты просто невозможно провести. А состояние реальной науки, особенно наук, изучающих такие достаточно сложные объекты как человек и общество, ещё более плачевно. В результате многие научные теории считаются научными только потому что в научном сообществе имеется консенсус об их научности.




> "Вы" - это кто ? Вы не существуете ? Что вы имеете ввиду, человека, как физический объект, или образ человеческого Я в его психики ?


Я не уверен, кого уважаемый Алдын Хадыс имел под «мы»  :Smilie:  Но человек и как физический объект, и как психический феномен, это иллюзия, воспринимаемая нашим сознанием. Ни одна из клеток нашего тела не знает, что она человек, ни один из атомов не относит себя к человеку, и точно так же любые психические феномены, возникающие у нас в сознании, представляют собой просто совокупности элементов психофизического опыта, которые не являются «нами», и потому все наши представления как о внешнем, так и о внутреннем мире это просто условности, кажимости, которые мы воспринимаем как реально существующие отдельные сущности просто потому, что мы привыкли и нам удобно их так воспринимать.

----------

Aion (13.03.2016), Tong Po (14.03.2016), Нико (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> И что дальше ? Явления, феномены... как хотите так и называйте. По-моему мы потеряли нить разговора.


На самом деле её и не было. Это я так сюда зашел, чтобы развлечь себя.

----------


## Харуказе

> Это тема для дискуссий, а не догма. Давайте обсудим это. 
> Наш мозг состоит из, приблизительно, миллиарда нервных клеток. Работа этих клеток и создает образ нашего сознания, как свет в лампочки, как образ на экране вашего компьютера или телевизора.


Больше. Минимум из 86 миллиардов. Во всем теле - 100 триллионов (и я это впервые узнал из манги, а не из великомудрой научной книжки).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Никто это опровергать и не собирается. Наука этим не занимается. В сфере научных открытий, факт реинкарнации отпал сам собой. Он просто не подтверждается.


На самом деле очень даже большое внимание уделяется именно этому моменту. Даже советская психология уже давно имеет скажем так такие доказательства. И вопросов больше, чем ответов. Если вы откинете этот пункт как сильно изменится ваше мироощущение с которого вы начали эту тему?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Материя состоит из атомов. Атомы соединяются в молекулы, или сложные атомарные системы. Все это создает различные формы материи, от простых, как водород, до сложных, как человек. Вы это имеете ввиду, когда просите только о фактах ? Я не против развернуть тему в этом русле.


Это я читал не только в школьной и вузовской литературе, но и в книгах по буддизму по Дхарме.

----------


## Талви

> Нет, когда речь заходит о материи, то конечно Вы потом свернете к объективной реальности.
> А вот как быть с нематериальным, с информацией?


Вы как-то нездорово подсели на "информацию." Я не понимаю что вас так в этом цепляет.

----------


## Талви

> В мире, где царит материализм, на место старых богов, которые были преданы забвению самым торжественным образом, пришли свои "боги" и "богини": жажда потребления, поклонение "золотому тельцу", моральная деградация, гордыня и др.


Моралистику не хочу обсуждать, потому что для меня она не существует. Естественный отбор - да.

----------


## Талви

> Нет, по крайней мере, мне не ведома цель вашего присутствия на этом форуме. Если вы считаете, что нет никакого просветления и ниббаны, при этом даже не понимая - что они собой представляют, то считайте и дальше, большинство людей на этой планете думают так же и живут не парясь. Но вам зачем-то понадобилось зайти на форум буддистов и убеждать их в своей позиции, это как рыба, которая никогда берега не видела, начинает всем булькать, что никакой суши нет. Давайте, до свидания )


Дело в том, что вы тоже в этом мало смыслите. Пасете чужих коров, а воображаете, что собственных.

----------


## Талви

> Я не уверен, кого уважаемый Алдын Хадыс имел под «мы»  Но человек и как физический объект, и как психический феномен, это иллюзия, воспринимаемая нашим сознанием. Ни одна из клеток нашего тела не знает, что она человек, ни один из атомов не относит себя к человеку


Это конечно интересно, но то как вы это сформулировали - это полный бред. Вы пишите, что вы- это иллюзия, при этом, ссылаетесь на восприятие вашего сознания. Если вам удастся выразить свою мысль, без употребления местоимений, то это будет более удачно. А так, это полная ахинея. 

,


> и точно так же любые психические феномены, возникающие у нас в сознании, представляют собой просто совокупности элементов психофизического опыта, которые не являются «нами», и потому все наши представления как о внешнем, так и о внутреннем мире это просто условности, кажимости, которые мы воспринимаем как реально существующие отдельные сущности просто потому, что мы привыкли и нам удобно их так воспринимать.


Ошибка буддистов в том, что они отрицают самость, и не без основательно с биологической точки зрения, но при этом у них пропадает и сам материальный объект - носитель самости. То что не существует Я как конкретная физическая единица, это не значит, что не существует биологического объекта с его психофизическими функциями. Сам объект и его психическое проявление - это не иллюзия. И даже, его Я - это не иллюзия, а скорее способ координации сложной биологической системы. Это централизованное управления сложной многоклеточной колонии, под названием человек. Такой принцип выработался в процессе эволюции. Понятие Я - это эффективное обобщение сложной многоклеточной колонии - где каждая клетка является отдельным живым организмом - для более адекватного управления. Такие системы, объединенные одним центром  (централизованные), встречаются повсюду. Многоклеточная колония под названия человек, просто не смогла бы выжить, если бы не сформировала централизованный образ управления - Я. Понятно теперь, что такое в материальном плане Я и человек ?

----------


## Амир

> Вообще-то, страх перед высотой заложен в инстинкте человека, и к вере и опыту (непосредственному) он не имеет отношения. Точнее, это опыт, который записан на генном уровне на протяжении эволюции человека. Мало кому надо объяснять на Земле, что прыгать с 20 этажа не безопасно.


Ок, я согласен, и это именно по тому, что я и описал.

----------


## Амир

> Это как ?


Всё проще, чем кажется, в относительном плане "Сознание"- это осознавание чего либо на относительном уровне, типа "тела, речи или ума"  :Smilie:   :Smilie: . В то время как, в "АБСОЛЮТНОМ  уровне" это синоним "Природы Будды"...  :Smilie:  как то так  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Нет, это не очевидно. Вы просто обвинили меня в незнании, но не конкретизировали, в чем именно я не прав.


В том, что игнорируете психотерапевтическую функцию религии,  см., например.



> Что вы под этим подразумеваете ? Поясните.


Пожалуйста: 


> Конфликт между конкретистским и редуктивным заблуждениями лежит в основе современного конфликта между традиционно-религиозным подходом и так называемым современным научным подходом. Поскольку этот конфликт составляет коллективную проблему, мы все несем в себе что-то от этого конфликта. По этому поводу Юнг пишет следующее:
> "Тот, кто рассуждает о таких вопросах (как религиозный символизм), неизбежно рискует быть разорванным в клочья двумя сторонами бескомпромиссного спора по этим вопросам. В основе этого конфликта лежит странное предположение, что вещь действительна, если она проявляется в виде физического факта. Поэтому одни люди считают физически возможным рождение Христа от девы, тогда как другие опровергают такое рождение как физически невозможное. Каждый может убедиться в том, что этот конфликт не имеет логического разрешенияи поэтому лучше не ввязываться в такие бесплодные дискуссии. Правы, как та, так и другая, стороны. И, тем не менее, они без труда достигли бы соглашения, если бы отказались от употребления термина физический. Физическое не является единственным критерием истины: существуют также и психические истины, которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путем. Если бы, например, существовало общее убеждение, что река Рейн одно время текла вспять, от устья к истокам, тогда само по себе это убеждение было бы фактом, даже если бы с физической точки зрения такое утверждение представлялось совершенно невероятным. Убеждения подобного рода являются психическими фактами, которые невозможно ни опровергнуть, ни доказать.
> К указанному типу относятся религиозные (или символические) утверждения. Они относятся ко всем вещам, которые невозможно установить в качестве физических фактов... Если считать, что они соотносятся с чем-нибудь физическим, тогда они не имеют никакого смысла... Конфликт между религиозными (или символическими) утверждениями и наблюдаемыми физическими явлениями свидетельствует о том, что, вопреки физическому восприятию, (символический) дух автономен и что психический опыт в определенной мере не зависит от физических данных. Психика является независимым фактором, и религиозные (или символические) утверждения являются психическими признаниями, которые, в конечном счете, опираются на бессознательные... процессы. Эти процессы недоступны физическому восприятию, они демонстрируют свое существование через признания психического... Затрагивая религиозные (или символические) содержания, мы переходим в мир образов, которые указывают на нечто невыразимое. Мы не знаем, в какой мере эти образы, метафоры и концепции ясны или неясны в своей соотнесенности с трансцендентальным объектом... (Тем не менее) несомненно, что за этими образами существует нечто такое, что выходит за границы сознания и действует так, чтобы утверждения не изменялись безгранично и хаотически, а определенно соотносились с несколькими основными принципами или архетипами. Как и сама психика или материя, принципы и архетипы непознаваемы как таковые".
> 
> *Эдвард Эдингер
> Эго и Архетип*





> Вы больны микробом врачевания, потому что активна ставите диагнозы и раздаете рекомендации, будучи больным.


Вам показалось. Диагноза я вам не ставил и врачевать не собираюсь.

----------

Кеин (14.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы как-то нездорово подсели на "информацию." Я не понимаю что вас так в этом цепляет.


Мне очень интересна философия информации, тем более что я работаю в смежной области.

----------


## Фил

> Это конечно интересно, но то как вы это сформулировали - это полный бред. Вы пишите, что вы- это иллюзия, при этом, ссылаетесь на восприятие вашего сознания. Если вам удастся выразить свою мысль, без употребления местоимений, то это будет более удачно. А так, это полная ахинея. 
> 
> ,
> Ошибка буддистов в том, что они отрицают самость, и не без основательно с биологической точки зрения, но при этом у них пропадает и сам материальный объект - носитель самости. То что не существует Я как конкретная физическая единица, это не значит, что не существует биологического объекта с его психофизическими функциями. Сам объект и его психическое проявление - это не иллюзия. И даже, его Я - это не иллюзия, а скорее способ координации сложной биологической системы. Это централизованное управления сложной многоклеточной колонии, под названием человек. Такой принцип выработался в процессе эволюции. Понятие Я - это эффективное обобщение сложной многоклеточной колонии - где каждая клетка является отдельным живым организмом - для более адекватного управления. Такие системы, объединенные одним центром  (централизованные), встречаются повсюду. Многоклеточная колония под названия человек, просто не смогла бы выжить, если бы не сформировала централизованный образ управления - Я. Понятно теперь, что такое в материальном плане Я и человек ?


Это эпифеномен, который сам по себе не существует.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Моралистику не хочу обсуждать, потому что для меня она не существует. Естественный отбор - да.


Это максималистично, когда одни вещи возводятся в абсолют, а другие, упорно игнорируются. И в конечном счете плохо, т.к. важные и полезные вещи отбрасываются, а внимание сосредоточивается на малополезных и малозначительных вещах. Люди ведь отличаются от животных разумом, возможностью видеть, что не благие действия, приводят к не благим последствиям, а благие - к благим, а так же наличием совести и морали. Идеи Ницше живы до сих пор, но они не принесли избавления от страданий, ни ему, ни его последователям. Более того, эти идеи ведут к разрастанию не благого, т.е. это скоростной лифт в ад.

----------


## Амир

> Ошибка буддистов в том, что они отрицают самость, и не без основательно с биологической точки зрения, но при этом у них пропадает и сам материальный объект - носитель самости. То что не существует Я как конкретная физическая единица, это не значит, что не существует биологического объекта с его психофизическими функциями. Сам объект и его психическое проявление - это не иллюзия. И даже, его Я - это не иллюзия, а скорее способ координации сложной биологической системы. Это централизованное управления сложной многоклеточной колонии, под названием человек. Такой принцип выработался в процессе эволюции. Понятие Я - это эффективное обобщение сложной многоклеточной колонии - где каждая клетка является отдельным живым организмом - для более адекватного управления. Такие системы, объединенные одним центром  (централизованные), встречаются повсюду. Многоклеточная колония под названия человек, просто не смогла бы выжить, если бы не сформировала централизованный образ управления - Я. Понятно теперь, что такое в материальном плане Я и человек ?


Ха ха, вы так прикольно объясняете, но буддийская логика на много проще, понятие иллюзии и не иллюзии когерентно понятию постоянности и не постоянности, при этом очевидно, что всё материальное не постоянно, всё меняется во времени (нашем времени), энергетические понятия так же существуют во времени (не уверен что все  :Smilie:  ), и при этом то, что за границами времени и пространства очевидно за границами наших понятий времени и постоянства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Талви

> В том, что игнорируете психотерапевтическую функцию религии,  см., например.


Я не игнорирую религию, как психотерапию,  для людей с архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением. Но, человечество идет вперед, и мыслит более прогрессивно, так что, религия уже не продуктивна. Атеистов больше.

----------


## Талви

> Мне очень интересна философия информации, тем более что я работаю в смежной области.


Какая же в этом может быть философия, и че у вас за работа ?

----------


## Талви

> Это эпифеномен, который сам по себе не существует.


Само по себе в этом мире вообще ничего не существует. Рассматривать это вне системы вообще абсурдно.

----------


## Талви

> Это максималистично, когда одни вещи возводятся в абсолют, а другие, упорно игнорируются. И в конечном счете плохо, т.к. важные и полезные вещи отбрасываются, а внимание сосредоточивается на малополезных и малозначительных вещах. Люди ведь отличаются от животных разумом, возможностью видеть, что не благие действия, приводят к не благим последствиям, а благие - к благим, а так же наличием совести и морали. Идеи Ницше живы до сих пор, но они не принесли избавления от страданий, ни ему, ни его последователям. Более того, эти идеи ведут к разрастанию не благого, т.е. это скоростной лифт в ад.


Человек не может отличатся от животных, так как сам  является животным. Разум - это лишь различия в эволюционном развитии. 
Без ранга: 	Двусторонне-симметричные
Без ранга: 	Вторичноротые
Тип: 	Хордовые
Подтип: 	Позвоночные
Инфратип: 	Челюстноротые
Надкласс: 	Четвероногие
Класс: 	Млекопитающие
Подкласс: 	Звери
Инфракласс: 	Плацентарные
Надотряд: 	Euarchontoglires
Грандотряд: 	Euarchonta
Миротряд: 	Приматообразные
Отряд: 	Приматы
Подотряд: 	Сухоносые обезьяны
Инфраотряд: 	Обезьянообразные
Парвотряд: 	Узконосые обезьяны
Надсемейство: 	Человекообразные обезьяны
Семейство: 	Гоминиды
Подсемейство: 	Гоминины
Триба: 	Гоминини
Подтриба: 	Хоминина
Род: 	Люди

----------


## Aion

> Я не игнорирую религию, как психотерапию,  для людей с архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением. Но, человечество идет вперед, и мыслит более прогрессивно, так что, религия уже не продуктивна. Атеистов больше.


Вы заблуждаетесь, религия по-прежнему продуктивна, а атеистов в мире гораздо меньше, чем религиозных адептов.

----------


## Талви

> Ха ха, вы так прикольно объясняете, но буддийская логика на много проще, понятие иллюзии и не иллюзии когерентно понятию постоянности и не постоянности, при этом очевидно, что всё материальное не постоянно, всё меняется во времени (нашем времени), энергетические понятия так же существуют во времени (не уверен что все  ), и при этом то, что за границами времени и пространства очевидно за границами наших понятий времени и постоянства.


А количество атаманов во вселенной постоянно ?

----------


## Талви

> Вы заблуждаетесь, религия по-прежнему продуктивна, а атеистов в мире гораздо меньше, чем религиозных адептов.


 для людей с архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением

----------


## Фил

> Какая же в этом может быть философия, и че у вас за работа ?


https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Философия_информации

Работа связана с информационными технологиями.
К слову, кибернетику тоже не так давно считали "чушью".

----------


## Талви

> https://ru.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Философия_информации
> 
> Работа связана с информационными технологиями.
> К слову, кибернетику тоже не так давно считали "чушью".


Вы программист ?

----------


## Aion

> для людей с архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением


Что вы называете архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением?

----------


## Фил

> Само по себе в этом мире вообще ничего не существует. Рассматривать это вне системы вообще абсурдно.


Ну вот Вы же понимаете и взаимозависимое возникновения (пратичча самупада) и безсамостность (анатта) и непостоянство (аничча) и претерпевание (дукха)

----------


## Фил

> Вы программист ?


Не совсем, но можно так сказать.

----------


## Талви

> Что вы называете архаичным и ортодоксальным мышлением?


Мышление религиозного человека.

----------


## Талви

> Ну вот Вы же понимаете и взаимозависимое возникновения (пратичча самупада) и безсамостность (анатта) и непостоянство (аничча) и претерпевание (дукха)


претерпивание я не понимаЮ. чТО ЭТО ?

----------


## Фил

> Мышление религиозного человека.


Я это называю догматичным мышлением.
Христиане называют это "чувство Бога".
Но Вы бы не зацикливались, это не важно.
А.Ф. Лосев например был криптомонахом, а это выдающийся научный авторитет, религиозные люди разные бывают.

----------


## Талви

> Не совсем, но можно так сказать.


Ну разбираетесь значит, по крайней мере больше меня. Как вы думаете, наш мир похож на компьютерную программу ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Человек не может отличатся от животных, так как сам  является животным. Разум - это лишь различия в эволюционном развитии.


Так и есть: максималист, вооружившийся школьным курсом биологии, и объявивший джихад религиозному сознанию. Не ясно только, почему вы начали с буддизма, Учения, которое не имеет противоречий с теорией эволюции или современным пониманием материального мира физиками. В России, вам сподручней было бы вступить в полемику с православными христианами, так как там подобных противоречий множество, и снискать лавры борца с "опиумом для народа" проще. Буддисты просто не понимают ваших претензий, не нравятся вам какие-то энергии, камма или возможность существования иных форм разумной жизни, так и наука пока не опровергла возможности существования таких вещей. Ну а теория эволюции и современные открытия физиков, астрономов или археологов вполне вписываются в буддийскую картину мира. А вот ницшеанские идеи, отбросить мораль, забыть про совесть и стыд, на радостях открытия животных корней человека - это не хорошо, о чем вам буддисты и говорят.

----------

Доня (17.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> претерпивание я не понимаЮ. чТО ЭТО ?


Испытывание воздействия. Где бы Вы в этой Вселенной ни находились, Вы будете испытывать воздействие и изменяться.

----------


## Aion

> Мышление религиозного человека.


Вообще говоря, мышление религиозного человека ничем не лучше и не хуже мышления атеиста, но религиозных людей в мире раз в семь больше, чем атеистов. Неужели вы хотите сказать, что 6/7 человечества архаично и ортодоксально мыслят?

----------


## Дубинин

ну очнитесь! ну поймите! мракобесные буддисты! бога не нашёл гагарин, и не видел так-же будду! гены- струны-и пространства- искривляютя повсюду-вы погрязли- вы очнитесь- в двадцать первом веке стыдно и не модно верить в кришну и во всякое такое, понемногу разогнитесь- отведите взгляд с иконы- и идите на ютубы и смотрите о науке и потом на распродажу новой техники бегите- тут-то вас накроет радость и веселие накроет и спасётесь- мракобесы- знанья солнце воссияет. 
кто не станет слушать разум-тот дурак и плохо кончит- мы его не уважаем- неудачник тот и лузер- потому-что в интернете не найти канал нормальный- кто-б рассказывал о вере за последние полгода и ехидно не смеялся!

----------

Александр С (16.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.03.2016), Вольдемар (13.03.2016), Доня (17.10.2017), Дэнни (13.03.2016), Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Дело в том, что вы тоже в этом мало смыслите. Пасете чужих коров, а воображаете, что собственных.


Забавно это слышать от человека, который вообще не в теме ) Начинайте уже исправляться, почитайте этот форум для начала, или, хотя бы вики полистайте, а то здесь модераторы строгие, просто отправят на отдых за неадекватность ))

----------


## Талви

> Испытывание воздействия. Где бы Вы в этой Вселенной ни находились, Вы будете испытывать воздействие и изменяться.


да, я согласен.

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Навряд ли это наука, если буддизм можно рассматривать с различных точек зрения. Скорее всего, это религия, которая претендует, в современных реалиях, на науку. Христиане таким тоже страдают - креационизм.


Любое явление можно рассматривать с разных точек зрения. Зачем Буддизму на что то претендовать: в его рамках есть знания ,как таковые , если хочешь взрасти на этом пути -обучаешся и применяешь их, не хочешь -никому ничего доказывать не имеет смысла.

----------


## Дэнни

> Ну разбираетесь значит, по крайней мере больше меня. Как вы думаете, наш мир похож на компьютерную программу ?


  При всех,я думаю, иногда шаблонных и однообразных  формах существования, весь мир на какую то одназначно  работающую  программу  не похож, даже не потому что,гипотетически, в ветлении такого программного кода могло быть очень нелогичных и непредсказуемых цикличных подпрограмм, а потому что кармические процессы идя то в негативном то в позитивном направлениях могут  эту умозрительную программу  растягивать ,хаотизировать или же наоборот интегрировать, в совершенно неопределенных пределах.

----------


## Фил

> Ну разбираетесь значит, по крайней мере больше меня. Как вы думаете, наш мир похож на компьютерную программу ?


Это программы стараются делать отображением мира. А если думать и мире как о компьютерной программе, то как у любой программы у него должна быть цель (смысл), даже если этот смысл максимизация хаоса. А это уже предположения в одном ряду с Богом-Творцом и Ктулху Хаббарда.
Похож?
Может и похож, но я об этом ничего не знаю и делать утверждения не имею права.
Узнаем потом.

----------

Дэнни (13.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> При всех,я думаю, иногда шаблонных и однообразных  формах существования, весь мир на какую то одназначно  работающую  программу  не похож, даже не потому что,гипотетически, в ветлении такого программного кода могло быть очень нелогичных и непредсказуемых цикличных подпрограмм, а потому что кармические процессы идя то в негативном то в позитивном направлениях могут  эту умозрительную программу  растягивать ,хаотизировать или же наоборот интегрировать, в совершенно неопределенных пределах.


Это как раз не проблема, могут быть программы с самомодифицируемым кодом. Но тут даже не предположение о наличии архитектора, его может и не быть, а о цели программы. А это уже спекуляция.

----------


## Aion

Ученые: Вселенная - это компьютерная программа

----------


## Дубинин

> При всех,я думаю, иногда шаблонных и однообразных  формах существования, весь мир на какую то одназначно  работающую  программу  не похож, даже не потому что,гипотетически, в ветлении такого программного кода могло быть очень нелогичных и непредсказуемых цикличных подпрограмм, а потому что кармические процессы идя то в негативном то в позитивном направлениях могут  эту умозрительную программу  растягивать ,хаотизировать или же наоборот интегрировать, в совершенно неопределенных пределах.


Похож- похож- этот мир на заведённого однообразного робота. А почему? А потому, что миропознаватели делают некую нарезку всего и вся- по однообразной шаблонной схеме- кормления нейронов. Например гарантированно: сансара- боль-вечная неудовлетворённость- бессмыслица и пр.. плохо. а нирвана-рай- благодать- смысл (план на будущее) и пр.. есть хорошо. И так-же любая мысль, что геометрически, что осмысленно-упорядочивая, и пр.. будет работать в рабских правилах- диктуемых прожорливыми нейронами и наркотиками ими выделяемыми- для них выгодных стереотипных способах мышления.

----------

Мяснов (13.03.2016), Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Это как раз не проблема, могут быть программы с самомодифицируемым кодом. Но тут даже не предположение о наличии архитектора, его может и не быть, а о цели программы. А это уже спекуляция.


Самомодификация тоже ведь кем то и чем то изначально обусловлена:если программа должна эволюционировать,  то приблизительно в понятном и заданном направлении, что бы получались  определенные каким то смыслом выходные данные,а существование мира  это в первую очередь процесс, определяемый его спецификой и, хотя, в нем тоже предпочтительны улучшение и эволюция, какой определенный тип результата предусматриваеться  лишь в общем смысле типа :"пусть будет максимально лучшее в венце его пребывания" ,а так, в общем, кому  чего  и кто  на чем зациклен,какие там четко определенные цели!

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Похож- похож- этот мир на заведённого однообразного робота. А почему? А потому, что миропознаватели делают некую нарезку всего и вся- по однообразной шаблонной схеме- кормления нейронов. Например гарантированно: сансара- боль-вечная неудовлетворённость- бессмыслица и пр.. плохо. а нирвана-рай- благодать- смысл (план на будущее) и пр.. есть хорошо. И так-же любая мысль, что геометрически, что осмысленно-упорядочивая, и пр.. будет работать в рабских правилах- диктуемых прожорливыми нейронами и наркотиками ими выделяемыми- для них выгодных стереотипных способах мышления.


Но роботы то - это ,к сожалению, иногда блуждающие по тупикам, какие то конкретные населенцы этого мира , а мир лишь физически обусловленное матричное пространство ,перепрограммируемое запоминающее устройство: может  будет ярче , креативнее и осмысленнее,а может будет ,наоборот, закорочен на одно и тоже нейронное циклическое сплетение-соединение. А относительно порывов понять и убежать от "плохо" к"хорошо", то понятно, что при этом процессе ухода будет много ложных, но "приятненьких" нейронных закоулков и мысль будет на них застревать,но в том и суть буддийских методов ,что бы использовать привычки и умело извлекать  из них полезные для трансформации составляющие ,

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ученые: Вселенная - это компьютерная программа


на данный момент это не более чем забавно. Последствия культуры киберпанка  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Но роботы то - это ,к сожалению, иногда блуждающие по тупикам, какие то конкретные населенцы этого мира , а мир лишь физически обусловленное матричное пространство ,перепрограммируемое запоминающее устройство: может  будет ярче , креативнее и осмысленнее,а может будет ,наоборот, закорочен на одно и тоже нейронное циклическое сплетение-соединение. А относительно порывов понять и убежать от "плохо" к"хорошо", то понятно, что при этом процессе ухода будет много ложных, но "приятненьких" нейронных закоулков и мысль будет на них застревать,но в том и суть буддийских методов ,что бы использовать привычки и умело извлекать  из них полезные для трансформации составляющие ,


Да, совершенно не важно, какова истинная природа мира.

----------


## Дэнни

> Да, совершенно не важно, какова истинная природа мира.


Важна природа ума в этот мир погруженного ,ее понимание и как он(ум) , в его сегодняшней конфигурации,  соотносится с этим миром,а дальше дело техники и множества усилий в правильном направлении!

----------

Фил (13.03.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> на данный момент это не более чем забавно. Последствия культуры киберпанка


Некоторым ученым людям(видимо большинству из них) никак не может своевременно попасть под руку информация  о буддийских космологических представлениях, о причинных кармических уровнях бытия и его формирования.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это конечно интересно, но то как вы это сформулировали - это полный бред. Вы пишите, что вы- это иллюзия, при этом, ссылаетесь на восприятие вашего сознания. Если вам удастся выразить свою мысль, без употребления местоимений, то это будет более удачно. А так, это полная ахинея.


Вы используете в речи понятие «зелёный цвет» и говорите «трава —зелёная», хотя в реальности существуют только фотоны с определённой длиной волны, которые попадают в глаз и создают иллюзию «зелёного цвета». Но поскольку мы привыкли думать о зелёной траве как о чём-то независимо существующем, наш язык не приспособлен для описания фотонов как они есть. Точно так же и для описания человека как он есть, мира как он есть, язык не приспособлен. Поэтому приходится использовать местоимения и прочие названия, указывающие на несуществующие объекты.




> Ошибка буддистов в том, что они отрицают самость, и не без основательно с биологической точки зрения, но при этом у них пропадает и сам материальный объект - носитель самости. То что не существует Я как конкретная физическая единица, это не значит, что не существует биологического объекта с его психофизическими функциями. Сам объект и его психическое проявление - это не иллюзия. И даже, его Я - это не иллюзия, а скорее способ координации сложной биологической системы. Это централизованное управления сложной многоклеточной колонии, под названием человек. Такой принцип выработался в процессе эволюции. Понятие Я - это эффективное обобщение сложной многоклеточной колонии - где каждая клетка является отдельным живым организмом - для более адекватного управления. Такие системы, объединенные одним центром  (централизованные), встречаются повсюду. Многоклеточная колония под названия человек, просто не смогла бы выжить, если бы не сформировала централизованный образ управления - Я. Понятно теперь, что такое в материальном плане Я и человек ?


То, что клетки временно объединились в какой-то определённый момент и каким-то образом между собой взаимодействуют, не означает, что появился биологический объект. Это по-прежнему колония клеток, лишь называемая человеком, потому что сознанию удобно воспринимать его как нечто обособленное. Если взять у человека кровь, то это не значит, что он разделился на два человека, хотя клетки крови могут достаточно долгое время жить отдельно. Но если у него взять сперму и поместить в яйцеклетку, то почему-то начинает считаться, что появился новый человек. Хотя никакого единого центра координации до определённого момента у него нет. Просто мы условно договорились считать его отдельным человеком в какой-то условный момент, от образования зиготы до отделения от материнского тела. Есть только клетки, а название их организмом —это условность. Например, кишечные бактерии, живущие внутри этой колонии мы не считаем частью человека, а эпидермис ногтей считаем, хотя и те, и те не поддаются центральной координации со стороны мозга и в общем, делятся как им угодно.

Я вовсе не о том, что материя составляющая человека иллюзорна. А о том, что само название «человек» и восприятие людей как постоянных и независимых обусловлено шаблоном нашего восприятия. Аналогично, и другие концепции, которые существуют у нас в сознании, являются условностью. И практика буддизма даёт возможность осознавать эту условность, что позволяет более адекватно и менее шаблонно воспринимать реальность.

----------

Tong Po (14.03.2016), Доня (17.10.2017), Дубинин (14.03.2016), Фил (14.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> на данный момент это не более чем забавно. Последствия культуры киберпанка


Не бойтесь, Фил, это ещё не доказано.  :Smilie:  
*Живёте ли вы в компьютерной симуляции(модели)?*
Перевод статьи  ARE YOU LIVING IN A COMPUTER SIMULATION?
Ник Бостром
Кафедра философии, Оксфордский университет
Часть 1
Часть 2
Часть 3
Часть 4

----------

Фил (14.03.2016)

----------


## Амир

> А количество атаманов во вселенной постоянно ?


Учитывая то, что у нас нет оснований для того, что бы утверждать постоянство самой вселенной, о постоянстве чего то "во вселенной" говорить не приходится.

----------


## Фил

> Не бойтесь, Фил, это ещё не доказано.  
> *Живёте ли вы в компьютерной симуляции(модели)?*
> Перевод статьи  ARE YOU LIVING IN A COMPUTER SIMULATION?
> Ник Бостром
> Кафедра философии, Оксфордский университет
> Часть 1
> Часть 2
> Часть 3
> Часть 4


Тогда предлагаю считать, что мы живем в мире с эльфами, феями, гномами и прочими сказочными персонажами.
Компьютерами я сыт по горло  :Smilie: , раз уж разницы нет.

вот я в троллятнике живу  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

Поздно подошел, сорри, к окончанию вечеринки, видимо.




> Ошибка буддистов в том, что они отрицают самость, и не без основательно с биологической точки зрения, но при этом у них пропадает и сам материальный объект - носитель самости. То что не существует Я как конкретная физическая единица, это не значит, что не существует биологического объекта с его психофизическими функциями. Сам объект и его психическое проявление - это не иллюзия. И даже, его Я - это не иллюзия, а скорее способ координации сложной биологической системы. Это централизованное управления сложной многоклеточной колонии, под названием человек. Такой принцип выработался в процессе эволюции. Понятие Я - это эффективное обобщение сложной многоклеточной колонии - где каждая клетка является отдельным живым организмом - для более адекватного управления. Такие системы, объединенные одним центром  (централизованные), встречаются повсюду. Многоклеточная колония под названия человек, просто не смогла бы выжить, если бы не сформировала централизованный образ управления - Я. Понятно теперь, что такое в материальном плане Я и человек ?


Но, ведь то, что вы пишите есть антинаучный бред. Эзотерика похлеще Блавацкой) Нет никакого понятия "Я" в науке (разве что в психологии, которая, как известно, наукой не является, что-то типа наукообразной религии), и, соответственно, оно не может быть "эффективным обобщением сложной многоклеточной колонии". Есть просто сгусток нервных импульсов, сигнатуры активности разных групп клеток, в ответ на раздражители. Более того, нет никакого Я-центра управления (какой отдел мозга отвечает за Я?), уже давно доказано, что все решения принимаются гораздо раньше, чем Я это обдумает. С точки зрения науки Я _следует_ психофизическим процессам в организме, а не _порождает_, это совершенно не нужная и избыточная функция, с точки зрения биологии. Тысячи видов живых существ выживают спокойно без всякого Я, которое дает вам возможность лишь обсуждать это на форуме. Необходимости для выживания никакой. Обезьяна и так была королем джунглей)

----------

Антарадхана (14.03.2016), Фил (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вообще-то, страх перед высотой заложен в инстинкте человека, и к вере и опыту (непосредственному) он не имеет отношения. Точнее, это опыт, который записан на генном уровне на протяжении эволюции человека. Мало кому надо объяснять на Земле, что прыгать с 20 этажа не безопасно.


Ну, давайте, опишите механизм, с помощью которого "инстинкт записан на генном уровне на протяжении эволюции человека". Эта вера покруче теории перерождения будет!)) Допустим, страх высоты записан в 15-ой паре хромосом. А инстинкт материнства в 24-й. Давайте научно, вы же материалист) И вообще, весь механизм формирования психических характеристик из генома. Кроме пустой фразы "записан на генном уровне", которая не выглядит лучше чем, - "Бог - это Святая Троица: Отец, Сын и Дух Святой." А как так? А вот так, верь, сын мой, все записано на генном уровне! потому что так говорит объективный взгляд на мир)

----------

Доня (17.10.2017), Дубинин (14.03.2016), Фил (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы знаете что такое темная материя ? Никто не видел ее и не знает что это, но знают что она есть. Это понимание сложилось на получение данных от того, что ученые знают о других явлениях.


Очень хороший пример. Люди увидели, что материя ведет себя немного не так, как должна вести себя согласно известным законам. И предположили наличие некоторой неизвестной сущности. По сути, темная материя - это гипотеза. Образное выражение. Так вот, теорию перерождений с научной точки зрения, можно воспринимать как гипотезу. Поскольку, например, психика человека ведет себя совсем не так, как предполагают все современные теории. Ни одна из них. На ум всплывает только Герман Гроф, который отнесся к этому по научному и попытался выстроить удобоваримую теорию (не безрезультатно, но и не удачно) вокруг этого. Кто-то еще был, наверняка. Хотя и сама теория перерождения имеет к Буддизму опосредованное отношение.

Вообще, Буддизм это конечно религия. Потому что вера это очень мощный инструмент. Все люди верят во что-то. Это одна из основных функций человеческого мозга (говоря по-научному, эксперименты подтверждают!). Вы вот верите, что инстинкты записаны в геноме. Эта вера ничем не отличается от веры в то, что все плохое в этом мире от Дьявола. А Буддизм очень практичен. Надо использовать все, что работает)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> вот я в троллятнике живу


Поздравляю. С грибочками поаккуратнее...

----------

Фил (14.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> ......
> Вообще, Буддизм это конечно религия. Потому что вера это очень мощный инструмент. Все люди верят во что-то. Это одна из основных функций человеческого мозга (говоря по-научному, эксперименты подтверждают!). Вы вот верите, что инстинкты записаны в геноме. Эта вера ничем не отличается от веры в то, что все плохое в этом мире от Дьявола. А Буддизм очень практичен. Надо использовать все, что работает)


В дзен, похоже, этот инструмент веры вовсе не обязателен. Ибо практикуют непривязанность к мнениям.
И также в творчестве Нагарджуны, хотя по видимости толкает разные мнения - по сути лишь ставит мнения под сомнение, т.е. не вера, а сомнение у него инструмент.

----------


## Ho Shim

> В дзен, похоже, этот инструмент веры вовсе не обязателен. Ибо практикуют непривязанность к мнениям.


Не обязателен, но и с верой никаких проблем. Главное - не впадать в крайности. То есть, - умеете ли вы это правильно готовить? Неважно что, мнения, сомнения или веру  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (14.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (14.03.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Не обязателен, но и с верой никаких проблем. Главное - не впадать в крайности. То есть, - умеете ли вы это правильно готовить? Неважно что, мнения, сомнения или веру


Еще по этому поводу доводилось читать: "Бросьте все это!" © ^_^

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

К разряду фактов можно отнести и закон причинно-следственной связи. Наука это не отрицает. Какой %% догм и терминов буддисты принимают на веру?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В религиях и прочих мирообъяснениях "данность" - это то, что в опыте как раз не дано.
> В теистических религиях - это Бог и т.д.
> В Буддизме  - природа будды, карма, перерождения. 
> 
> В любом объяснении найдется затык. Что-то, что принимается на веру. Скажете нет? У вас есть опыт перерождений?


Вот тут какраз , кмк. и можно заметить античную аксиоматику буддизма, когда за аксиомы принимается очевидное, и всё уже остальное базируется на этом. Тогда, как в недхармических религиях и даже в современной науке, аксиома может быть и неочевидным постулатом  и даже догмой принимаемой на веру.

У меня нет в памяти опыта перерождений, но есть опыт переживания ума - как очевидность.
И есть очевидный опыт того, что каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума.
Основываясь на этом  для меня перерождение не просто рабочая гипотеза, а вполне доказуемая теорема. Доказуемая с опорой на очевидное.

----------


## Neroli

> У меня нет в памяти опыта перерождений, но есть опыт переживания ума - как очевидность.
> И есть очевидный опыт того, что каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума.
> Основываясь на этом  для меня перерождение не просто рабочая гипотеза, а вполне доказуемая теорема. Доказуемая с опорой на очевидное.


Возражать субъективным переживаниям конечно сложно. 
Даже если принять как гипотезу, что "каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума". Почему это означает бессмертие ума? 
В человеческом организме одна клетка порождает другую клетку, но бессмертия тут мы что-то не наблюдаем, В какой-то момент, по каким-то причинам клетки перестают делиться и досвидос. 
Ну и лоботомия вот тоже. Был ум, а теперь его нет. Как же так вышло, что нормальным ум породил такой печальный последующий момент?

----------

Дубинин (10.10.2017), Шуньяананда (10.10.2017)

----------


## Руфус

> Вот тут какраз , кмк. и можно заметить античную аксиоматику буддизма, когда за аксиомы принимается очевидное, и всё уже остальное базируется на этом. Тогда, как в недхармических религиях и даже в современной науке, аксиома может быть и неочевидным постулатом  и даже догмой принимаемой на веру.
> 
> У меня нет в памяти опыта перерождений, но есть опыт переживания ума - как очевидность.
> И есть очевидный опыт того, что каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума.
> Основываясь на этом  для меня перерождение не просто рабочая гипотеза, а вполне доказуемая теорема. Доказуемая с опорой на очевидное.


На лицо то, что каждая вера утверждается на фактах. Веры на пустом месте не бывает. Просто для каждого актуальны свои факты, то есть то что для одного факт не факт для другого и так со всеми.

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возражать субъективным переживаниям конечно сложно. 
> Даже если принять как гипотезу, что "каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума". Почему это означает бессмертие ума? 
> В человеческом организме одна клетка порождает другую клетку, но бессмертия тут мы что-то не наблюдаем, В какой-то момент, по каким-то причинам клетки перестают делиться и досвидос. 
> Ну и лоботомия вот тоже. Был ум, а теперь его нет. Как же так вышло, что нормальным ум породил такой печальный последующий момент?


Ум познаётся только субьективно, только от первого лица. И это очевидный опыт каждого.
И надо материалистам приводить свои доказательства, что ума нет или что ум производное от материи.
Очевидные всем доказательства, чтоб перекрыть имеющуюся очевидную данность. 

В телах мы наблюдаем возникновение тела и его распад. Но и при этом материя тела не возникает ниоткуда и неизчезает в никуда. Закон сохранение материи.

У умов свои законы, умственные.  И мы наблюдаем, что каждый настоящий момент ума, порождается именно предыдущим моментом ума и порождает последующий. 
Ум есть способность знать, знавать, переживать и способность формировать познаваемое, знаваемое, переживаемое.
Невозможно отследить такой первый момент ума, когда появилась способность знавать и формировать знаваемое.
А первый момент любого тела возможно.

После лоботомии пропадает то что связано и зависимо от лоба.
Способность же знавать и формировать знаваемое остаётся.

(п.с. Кстати, возможно будет интересно:  в толковом словаре Ушакова : данность - _То, что непосредственно дано, что находится в непосредственном обладании_. И что ещё интересно, как пример приводится - _данность сознания_ ; ) )

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На лицо то, что каждая вера утверждается на фактах. Веры на пустом месте не бывает. Просто для каждого актуальны свои факты, то есть то что для одного факт не факт для другого и так со всеми.


Что для одного факт, а другого нет - не есть очевидность.
Это не  аксиоматика. Это гипотезы.

Наличие ума - очевидно каждому.

----------


## Руфус

Хотите сказать, что перерождение это очевидность?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотите сказать, что перерождение это очевидность?


Такого не говорю.

Писал, что это вполне доказываемое утверждение, причём доказываемое на основе очевидного всем:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post796335

----------


## Руфус

Нужно иметь довольно чистый ум, чтоб иметь правильную веру.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> И есть очевидный опыт того, что каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума...


Вот как-то в вашем прямом переживании опыта  "родов ума" я сильно сомневаюсь. У вас "прямо" (не концептуально)- только один опыт может быть- "нечто".. (причём это "нечто- без рода-племени, без времени (неизменно), и воспринимаемо как "внешнее".. сансарой сие кличат).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нужно иметь довольно чистый ум, чтоб иметь правильную веру.


Для веры также нужно наличие - ума.
Буддизм начинается с этого, с основы любого опыта - с наличия ума.
С того что познаёт знаёт переживает любой опыт, и с того что формирует познаваемое знаваемое переживаемый любой опыт, и к тому в чём всё познаётся знаётся переживается любой опыт.
Возвращает к основам, чтоб именно с этого начать. С ума, умом и для ума.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот как-то в вашем прямом переживании опыта  "родов ума" я сильно сомневаюсь. У вас "прямо" (не концептуально)- только один опыт может быть- "нечто".. (причём это "нечто- без рода-племени, без времени (неизменно), и воспринимаемо как "внешнее".. сансарой сие кличат).


В том то и дело, что нет именно - родов ума. (как родов детей в родильном доме)
Ум нерождается.
Моменты ума порождаются предыдущим моментом и порождают последующий. И это всё и в уме и ум.

(ну а что у меня есть, чего нет - то чисто моё, нестоль важное для других. для других более важно чтоб было - своё, на чужом далеко не уедешь)))

----------


## Дубинин

> В том то и дело, что нет именно - родов ума.
> Ум нерождается.
> Моменты ума порождаются предыдущим моментом и порождают последующий. И это всё и в уме и ум.


Вы ранее утверждали, что "порождения"- это прямой непосредственный опыт- "данный всем в ощущениях", так вот этого в принципе не может быть, ибо нахождение "причин- следствий"- есть плод концептуальной работы (другое дело, что её (эту работу) можно игнорить и "видеть" сразу вывод).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы ранее утверждали, что "порождения"- это прямой непосредственный опыт- "данный всем в ощущениях", так вот ).


Да - это очевидное каждому.

Каждый нынешний момент ума возникает лишь при наличии предшествующего и обязательно тутже будет последующий.

(и не важно даже какие слова использовать, смысл тоже, так как это очевидный опыт каждого)




> так вот этого в принципе не может быть, ибо нахождение "причин- следствий"- есть плод концептуальной работы (другое дело, что её (эту работу) можно игнорить и "видеть" сразу вывод).


Игнорьте, Ваше право.
Только вот игнорить это Вы сможете только чемто неочевидным, наученым, приобретённым .... 

И самое главное, что всёравно игнорить придётся именно - в уме и умом.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да - это очевидное каждому.
> 
> 
> Игнорьте, Ваше право.
> Только вот игнорить это Вы сможете только чемто неочевидным, наученым, приобретённым .... 
> 
> И самое главное, что всёравно игнорить придётся именно - в уме и умом.


Боже! вы о чём? вы выводили возможность перерождений из того, что все переживают- как данность что: "всё из ума" "и один момент ума- порождает иной", но это не правда, ибо так переживают "наученные сему" а затем "игнорирующие свою наученность"- "видящие сразу вывод наученности"- "как прежний момент ума- порождает следующий" и "всё есть ум".. (но так в бредовом сне не видит скажем негр с Манхетена, или Абориген Австралийский и Марьстепанна- соседка..)

----------

Neroli (10.10.2017), Шуньяананда (10.10.2017)

----------


## Neroli

> Боже! вы о чём? вы выводили возможность перерождений из того, что все переживают- как данность что: "всё из ума" "и один момент ума- порождает иной", но это не правда, ибо так переживают "наученные сему" а затем "игнорирующие свою наученность"- "видящие сразу вывод наученности"- "как прежний момент ума- порождает следующий" и "всё есть ум".. (но так в бредовом сне не видит скажем негр с Манхетена, или Абориген Австралийский и Марьстепанна- соседка..)


Да, я вообщем не могу пережить порождение умом ума как данность. А даже если бы и смогла, то все равно совершенно непонятно как отсюда выводить бесконечность ума. Ну порождал, порождал, потом перестал. Почему нет?
Лично я наблюдаю, что следующий момент ума обусловлен предыдущими моментами ума  + внешние факторы. Это всё.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.10.2017), Шуньяананда (10.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Лично я наблюдаю, что следующий момент ума обусловлен предыдущими моментами ума  + внешние факторы. Это всё.


Если будете въедливо искусно наблюдательным, то и с горечью уловите усилие из "прошлого"- смотреть некие "обусловлен". (честности хорошее похмелье помогает- проснулся- "данность", ну или реализованная шаматха (замечать всё- привсё- не путая одно с другим))

----------


## Neroli

> Если будете въедливо искусно наблюдательным, то и с горечью уловите усилие из "прошлого"- смотреть некие "обусловлен". (честности хорошее похмелье помогает- проснулся- "данность", ну или реализованная шаматха (замечать всё- привсё- не путая одно с другим))


Может и так. Мне пофиг.

----------

Дубинин (10.10.2017), Сергей Хос (10.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Боже! вы о чём? вы выводили возможность перерождений из того, что все переживают- как данность что: "всё из ума" "и один момент ума- порождает иной", но это не правда, ибо так переживают "наученные сему" а затем "игнорирующие свою наученность"- "видящие сразу вывод наученности"- "как прежний момент ума- порождает следующий" и "всё есть ум".. (но так в бредовом сне не видит скажем негр с Манхетена, или Абориген Австралийский и Марьстепанна- соседка..)


О Боги! Да вывожу и когда вывожу, то использую данное и очевидное.
И в данном случае с Вами говорю именно о этом данном каждому опыте.
Не о выводе, на вывод Вы уже пытаетесь перейти. Вы начинаете эти выводы делать: "видящие сразу вывод наученности", "всё есть ум".. 

_каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума_
Здесь нет вывода, это очевидность именно каждого.
Это пратьякша, а не анумана.

И об этом я, а не выводах )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, я вообщем не могу пережить порождение умом ума как данность. А даже если бы и смогла, то все равно совершенно непонятно как отсюда выводить бесконечность ума. Ну порождал, порождал, потом перестал. Почему нет?
> Лично я наблюдаю, что следующий момент ума обусловлен *предыдущими моментами ума * + внешние факторы. Это всё.


Вот об этом, я )
И о обязательной необходимости предыдущего момента ума, для того, что был следующий.
 Это же очевидно и без умозаключения )

----------


## Neroli

> Вот об этом, я )
> И о обязательной необходимости предыдущего момента ума, для того, что был следующий.
>  Это же очевидно и без умозаключения )


"Обуславливает" совсем не означает, что является причиной.

----------


## Дубинин

> _каждый момент ума порождаем предшествующим моментом ума и порождает последующий момент ума_
> Здесь нет вывода, это очевидность именно каждого.
> 
> 
> И об этом я, а не выводах )


Ну верьте в это (но по мне такая вера- несколько не здорова  :Frown:  , ибо почему-бы не спросить любого прохожего- (не объясняя "про ум") - "а что ты сейчас воспринимаешь?"

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> "Обуславливает" совсем не означает, что является причиной.


А я и  о причинности ни писал.
Писал, что предыдущие моменты ума обязательно необходимы для нынешнего момента ума и нынешний тутже порождает последующий.
Это данность в опыте. Логика, размышления и т.п. для данного опыта ненужны. Это очевидность )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну верьте в это (но по мне такая вера- несколько не здорова  , ибо почему-бы не спросить любого прохожего- (не объясняя "про ум") - "а что ты сейчас воспринимаешь?"


Вы снова в сторону уходите.

От того, что  переживается каждый миг ум, умом и в уме - к обьснениям, вопросам и т.п )

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы снова в сторону уходите.
> 
> От того что переживаете умом и в уме, к обьснениям, вопросам )


В какую сторону я ухожу? Вы декларировали доказуемость перерождения тем, что очевидность появления нынешнего момента ума- из прошлого- явлена всем, но это не так (если этому специально не научить).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В какую сторону я ухожу? Вы декларировали доказуемость перерожденя тем, что очивидность появления нынешнего момента ума- из прошлого- явлена всем, но это не так- если этому специально не научить.


Что именно не так, если этому специально не научить:

Очевидность того что нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий ?

Или 

Очевидность перерождений?

(спрашиваю, так как, Вы смешали то что я назвал - аксиомой и то что назвал - теоремой)

----------


## Дубинин

> Что именно не так, если этому специально не научить:
> 
> Очевидность того что нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий ?
> 
> Или 
> 
> Очевидность перерождений?
> 
> (спрашиваю, так как, Вы смешали то что я назвал - аксиомой и то что - теоремой)


Извените, но вы несёте какую-то хрень.. (я с испугом понял теперь наезды на вас Юй Кан)
Прощайте.

----------

Алексей Л (11.10.2017), Юй Кан (10.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Извените, но вы несёте какую-то хрень.. (я с испугом понял теперь наезды на вас Юй Кан)
> Прощайте.


А тяжело сначала прочесть о чём у меня речь:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post796344
А потом общаться в русле разговора, а не с какото сообщения просто .... 
Прочесть и хоть чуток подумать о чём речь...
Ну да ладно....

----------


## Neroli

> А я и  о причинности ни писал.
> Писал, что предыдущие моменты ума обязательно необходимы для нынешнего момента ума и нынешний тутже порождает последующий.
> Это данность в опыте. Логика, размышления и т.п. для данного опыта ненужны. Это очевидность )


"Порождает" это еще хуже, чем является причиной.

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Извените, но вы несёте какую-то хрень.. (я с испугом понял теперь наезды на вас Юй Кан)
> Прощайте.


Да он уже тут признался, что гонит, имея в опыте резонёрство...
То бишь, гонит , но -- по-чесноку! : )

----------

Neroli (10.10.2017), Алексей Л (11.10.2017), Дубинин (10.10.2017), Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очевидность того что нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий


Если бы Декарт был буддистом:
"Нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий, следовательно я существую!"

----------

Neroli (10.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017), Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если бы Декарт был буддистом:
> "Нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий, следовательно я существую!"


Не уверен, что Декарт был знаком с Праманавартика Дхармакирти, чтоб так сказать.
Хотя кто его знает  :Wink:

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не уверен, что Декарт был знаком с Праманавартика Дхармакирти, чтоб так сказать.
> Хотя кто его знает


Это мудрость дхармадхату, она доступна всем и во все времена ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2017), Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Gakusei

> Если бы Декарт был буддистом:
> "Нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий, следовательно я существую!"


Декарт начинает с сомнения во всём. Существование прошлого и будущего первыми становятся жертвами этого сомнения. Несомненен только настоящий момент. Об этом хорошо у Сантаяны в его кн. "Скептицизм и животная вера".

----------

Сергей Хос (11.10.2017), Фил (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это мудрость дхармадхату, она доступна всем и во все времена ))


И это же основополагающая саутрантика, сутранта.
Основа всех Сутт, Сутр и Танр. Основа буддизма ))

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А я и  о причинности ни писал.
> Писал, что предыдущие моменты ума обязательно необходимы для нынешнего момента ума и нынешний тутже порождает последующий.
> Это данность в опыте. Логика, размышления и т.п. для данного опыта ненужны. Это очевидность )


Николаич!!!А,Николаич!!тут все же разделить надо.А то в куче и Мировой разум,и непробужденное сознание,и ценник"Ум" в армянском анекдоте.Русский философ В.В.Налимов  определял эту проблему , как непрерывность(континуальность)смыслового поля и дискретность самих слов.
Введя моменты для Ума-вы все вроде проясняете и инструментируете.Но на самом деле и  упрощаете..
   Все праджняпарамиты отсюда..Deux ex mahina является тут же.Палочка Выручалочка.Вводится понятие "интуитивно ясно",чтоб не путаться в дробях дискретных слов для понятия целого и бесконечного.
То есть перенос дискретного Слова на Континуальный смысл вызывает потребность в подпорках...и так до бесконечности..

----------

Фил (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Николаич!!!А,Николаич!!тут все же разделить надо.А то в куче и Мировой разум,и непробужденное сознание,и ценник"Ум" в армянском анекдоте.Русский философ В.В.Налимов  определял эту проблему , как непрерывность(континуальность)смыслового поля и дискретность самих слов.
> Введя моменты для Ума-вы все вроде проясняете и инструментируете.Но на самом деле и  упрощаете..
>    Все праджняпарамиты отсюда..Deux ex mahina является тут же.Палочка Выручалочка.Вводится понятие "интуитивно ясно",чтоб не путаться в дробях дискретных слов для понятия целого и бесконечного.
> То есть перенос дискретного Слова на Континуальный смысл вызывает потребность в подпорках...и так до бесконечности..


С чего Вы решили, что всё в куче ?
Ещё и какой то Мировой разум (

Написал о уме - и больше там в сообщениях ничего левого нет.
Откуда там другое при прочтении берётся - ума не приложу )

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> С чего Вы решили, что всё в куче ?
> Ещё и какой то Мировой разум (
> 
> Написал о уме - и больше там в сообщениях ничего левого нет.
> Откуда там другое при прочтении берётся - ума не приложу )


О терминологии надо договариваться прежде спора.В йогачаре этой процедуре уделено очень много внимания.Передача возможна только при "одинаковом угллеповорота сзнания у собеседников!"
!А то УМ.но его значение для спорящих разное.И  вы удивляетесь-причем тут Мировой ....!!
Ум то прикладывать надо!! :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если бы Декарт был буддистом:
> "Нынешний момент ума порождается предыдущим и порождает последующий, следовательно я существую!"


И точно так же бы не потрудился бы объяснить почему "следовательно", что такое "я" и "существую".
А первая половина да, правильная, как и cogito.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2017), Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О терминологии надо договариваться прежде спора.В йогачаре этой процедуре уделено очень много внимания.Передача возможна только при "одинаковом угллеповорота сзнания у собеседников!"
> !А то УМ.но его значение для спорящих разное.И  вы удивляетесь-причем тут Мировой ....!!
> Ум то прикладывать надо!!


Начнём с термина - йогачара.
 :Wink: 

А такто, чё  договариваться при общении с многолетними буддистами о значении - ум.
 :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Начнём с термина - йогачара.
> 
> 
> А такто, чё  договариваться при общении с многолетними буддистами о значении - ум.


ачарья-знающий.Йогачара это буддисты малолетние,которые знают йогу..Но на самом деле с позиций  махаяны обьясняют феномены йоги.А для этого попутно,как у алхимика Ньютона законы механики,им пришлось заняться именно и логикой и проблемой связанности феноменов Духа и тела и многим другим.И тут мы видим стремительный-в два поколения рост идей..упертость в проблему природа человека и природа будды..логическое обоснование этого противоречия..и в том числеопределение пробужденного-непробужденного сознания и переход к Будде.
Что дает нам гиперплоскость о трех плоскостяк.А вы -многолетние буддисты..Как же..На малолетке все сидим!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ачарья-знающий.......!!


В _чарйа_, корень: _чара_ - пастбище, поле деятельности, сфера практики, область применения.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ачарья-знающий.Йогачара это буддисты малолетние,которые знают йогу..!!


В йогачара - нет слова ачарйя.

Но есть один из корней о котором выше написал.

(этот же корень и в титуле\звании\эпитете - йогачарйа, но это разное  - йогачара и йогачарья(причём йогачарья может значить и не только ачарйа йоги, но и чарйа йоги ))

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В йогачара - нет слова ачарйя.
> 
> Но есть один из корней о котором выше написал.
> 
> (этот же корень и в титуле\звании\эпитете - йогачарйа, но это разное  - йогачара и йогачарья(причём йогачарья может значить и не только ачарйа йоги, но и чарйа йоги ))


тут ,мне кажется,самое важное-не буква.А дух.Но есть подозрение что Вы буквоед.Что не плохо,но по другому.О чём тогда толковать??

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> тут ,мне кажется,самое важное-не буква.А дух.Но есть подозрение что Вы буквоед.Что не плохо,но по другому.О чём тогда толковать??


Чита"ед"  :Smilie: 
(читтачаарйа ([в] читтачааре)))

Вообще Вы сами выше предложили разрулить понятия при толковище. Но раз: о чём тогда толковать = не о чем, то и = тогда не будем.

----------

Шуньяананда (11.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И точно так же бы не потрудился бы объяснить почему "следовательно", что такое "я" и "существую".
> А первая половина да, правильная, как и cogito.


Вот странно: "следовательно", "я" и "существую" вам непонятно (требует пояснения), а слова из "правильной" половины: "ум", "порождает", "предыдущий", "последующий" - они отчего-то не вызывают вопросов.
Избирательное какое-то у вас понимание.
Если это вообще понимание.

----------


## Фил

> Вот странно: "следовательно", "я" и "существую" вам непонятно (требует пояснения), а слова из "правильной" половины: "ум", "порождает", "предыдущий", "последующий" - они отчего-то не вызывают вопросов.
> Избирательное какое-то у вас понимание.
> Если это вообще понимание.


Ну и что?

----------


## Фил

Избирательность моего понимания как то делает мое утверждение неправильным?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Избирательность моего понимания как то делает мое утверждение неправильным?


Избирательность вашего понимания обесценивает любое ваше утверждение.

----------

Neroli (12.10.2017), Фил (11.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Избирательность вашего понимания обесценивает любое ваше утверждение.


Вах! "Не изберательность" вашего понимания- обесценивает любое *ваше* утверждение (ибо тогда генератор теста с функцией логики- в помощь (есть такие  :Frown: )

----------

Фил (11.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Избирательность вашего понимания обесценивает любое ваше утверждение.


Как это по картезиански!  :Smilie: 
Т.е. неправильным не делает!

----------


## СлаваА

Ребята, так буддизм все же религия или нет?

----------


## Фил

> Ребята, так буддизм все же религия или нет?


сразу уточнение - какой именно буддизм? Их легион, вплоть до пудгалавады (буддизм с атманом-душой)

----------


## Фил

Буддизма "вообще" - не существует.

----------


## СлаваА

> сразу уточнение - какой именно буддизм? Их легион, вплоть до пудгалавады (буддизм с атманом-душой)


Тот который проповедовал Будда меня интересует.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тот который проповедовал Будда меня интересует.


В каких источниках проповедовал? (Сутрах Палийского Канона? Сутрах Махаяны? В виде Терма- Тантристов?) 
(знание-сила!))

----------


## Aion

> сразу уточнение - какой именно буддизм?


А есть нерелигиозные буддизмы?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> А есть нерелигиозные буддизмы?


Тогда еще один уточняющий вопрос - что называть буддизмом? И что считать религией?
Тогда и можно будет ответить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Тогда еще один уточняющий вопрос - что называть буддизмом? И что считать религией?
> Тогда и можно будет ответить.


Если примера нерелигиозного буддизма вы привести не можете, какая разница?

----------


## Фил

> Если примера нерелигиозного буддизма вы привести не можете, какая разница?


Я считаю что буддизм может быть и нетрадиционным и нерелигиозным. Как чья-то личная философия.

----------

Шавырин (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Буддизм это собрание неких принципов и оформление их в виде традиции не обязательно.
Будда традиционным буддистом не был.

----------


## Aion

> Я считаю что буддизм может быть и нетрадиционным и нерелигиозным. Как чья-то личная философия.


Если хоть что-то говорится о посмертии, это уже предмет верования, то есть религия. Так что получается, не бывает нерелигиозных буддизмов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Буддизм это собрание неких принципов и оформление их в виде традиции не обязательно.


Буддизм - это практика работы с сознанием, и это скорее психотерапевтическая система, чем собрание принципов.

----------


## Фил

> Если хоть что-то говорится о посмертии, это уже предмет верования, то есть религия. Так что получается, не бывает нерелигиозных буддизмов.


Значит если не говорится, то....

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм - это практика работы с сознанием, и это скорее психотерапевтическая система, чем собрание принципов.


Я и говорю, что буддизмов много.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ребята, так буддизм все же религия или нет?


Это Дхарма.
То что держит в счастье, удерживает от страданий и содержит свободу от обусловленности нервозными отвержением, пристрастием и запутанности.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я и говорю, что буддизмов много.


А, как быть с наличием общности культурного региона охваченного мировоззрением на одних и тех же основах ?
Вполне ведь можно говорить о буддийской культуре, науках, цивилизации...
Как например и о отдельных христианских или мусульманских , хоть и есть различия внутри христианства и мусульманства, но есть и некое единство, которое позволяет говорить о христианском мире, мусульманском и также можно и о буддийском.
Также напр. был и эллинизм, при всём многообразии это была общность, позволяющая говорить о существовании эллинистического мира, мировоззрения, культуры, науках... .

----------


## Фил

Сравнение с христианством хорошее, т.к. христианств тоже 100500

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

При многообразии христианств, всё это внутри христианства, есть некая общность позволяющая говорить именно о христианском мире, мировоззрении и т.д.

Что можно сказать и о буддизме в целом.

----------


## Фил

Можно! Но нельзя  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Льзя  :Smilie: 
У нас есть чатушкотика, а там есть возможность: и то и другое.
И единство и многообразие. Так как есть и наличие разнообразных буддийских традиций и есть общность их охватывающая.
Можем обходиться без - но.

----------

Фил (12.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> При многообразии христианств, всё это внутри христианства, есть некая общность позволяющая говорить именно о христианском мире, мировоззрении и т.д.
> 
> Что можно сказать и о буддизме в целом.


Все мировые религии одна другой стоит!!
  В европе христианские церкви во многих странах пустуют.В голландии к примеру.А вот в африке плодится и множится христианская вера.В Индии Буддизм исчез,а в перерифериях дал множество разновидностей.Скоро 19 ноября-день Иосафа Царевича индийского.Что,по Топорову,в его предисловии к Дхаммападе-день Нашего с Вами царевича.
 В чаньском буддизме,сотканном из пародоксов,есть поговорка:"Правильное Учение ,преподанное неправильным человеком-становится неправедным!Неправильное Учение-преподанное Правильным ,становится Правильным.
   Религия ли буддизм-основан ли он на Вере.Присутствует ли в нем Тертуллианово "Credo quia absurdum  ". я твердо отвечаю Да на оба вопроса.

----------


## Aion

> Значит если не говорится, то....


Спорт или искусство)

----------


## Aion

> Я и говорю, что буддизмов много.


Школ много. Буддизм один.

----------


## Фил

> Школ много. Буддизм один.


Некоторые школы диаметрально противоположные утверждения делают.
Причем необоснованные.

----------


## Фил

> Спорт или искусство)


Т.е. - не-религия!

----------


## Aion

> Некоторые школы диаметрально противоположные утверждения делают.
> Причем необоснованные.


Так кажется. Суть Дхармы одна.

----------


## Aion

> Т.е. - не-религия!


Если нет предмета веры, нет и религии. В буддизме без веры никак, что бы там "рационалисты" не утверждали.

----------

Neroli (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если нет предмета веры, нет и религии. В буддизме без веры никак, что бы там "рационалисты" не утверждали.


Во что верят в буддизме?

----------

Алексей Л (12.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017), Шавырин (12.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во что верят в буддизме?


Что, опять за уже не раз исследованную рыбу -- деньги? %)
Ну, давайте...
Верят, как минимум, в истинность сказанного Буддой.
В перерождения, в возможность выхода из колеса перерождений...
Это уж не говоря о том, что одним из важных факторов достижения ниббаны является именно вера: в Будду, Дхамму, Сангху.
Наконец, см. http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Conte...nanda/0001.pdf

----------

Aion (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Верят, как минимум, в истинность сказанного Буддой.


Это по желанию. Будда сам говорил, что не надо ему верить, а самому думать надо.




> В перерождения, в возможность выхода из колеса перерождений...


Это логически доказывается





> Это уж не говоря о том, что одним из важных факторов достижения ниббаны является именно вера: в Будду, Дхамму, Сангху.
> Наконец, см. http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Conte...nanda/0001.pdf


А что значит "вера в Будду, Дхарму, Сангху" ?
Верить, что они есть?
Так они и так есть, зачем в это именно _верить_ ?

----------


## Фил

Понимаете, верят в то, в чем есть сомнения, в чем сомневаются.
В противоположность этому не верят, а знают (или не-знают)

Во что _верить_ в буддизме?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017), Шавырин (12.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это по желанию. Будда сам говорил, что не надо ему верить, а самому думать надо.


Будда говорил каламам, не сведущим в Дхамме, так (никакого "думать" тут нету, кроме "умозрительных доводов" : ):

– И правильно, каламы, что вы сомневаетесь; правильно, что вы пребываете в недоумении. Неуверенность возникает в вас относительно того, что само по себе сомнительно.
Внемлите, каламы. «Не руководствуйтесь преданиями, традиционностью учения, слухами, священными писаниями, умозрительными доводами, логическими доказательствами, рассуждениями о причинах, умозрительным принятием взглядов, кажущейся осведомленностью говорящего, или мыслью «этот монах – наш учитель»[5], но когда вы узнаете сами, что 'эти способы поведения вредны, эти способы поведения предосудительны; эти способы поведения порицаемы мудрыми; а будучи практикуемы и доведены до полного развития, причинят вред и приведут к страданию' – тогда вам следует отказаться от них».



> Это логически доказывается


Да ну? И как же именно? : )




> А что значит "вера в Будду, Дхарму, Сангху" ?
> Верить, что они есть?
> Так они и так есть, зачем в это именно _верить_ ?


Да я не уговариваю, а всего лишь абисняю, уже в который раз, про важный фактор, в частности... %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Понимаете, верят в то, в чем есть сомнения, в чем сомневаются.
> В противоположность этому не верят, а знают (или не-знают)


Бинарное мышление -- это наив. Увы...
У Вас лично есть опыт (без которого нет знания!) ниббаны или хотя бы достижения дхьян, или там хотя бы собственных перерождений? А?! : ))




> Во что _верить_ в буддизме?


В возможность достижения ниббаны, как минимум... А так была дана ссылка на целый толковый труд "Во что верят буддисты?". Чего не читаем?

----------


## Фил

> Бинарное мышление -- это наив. Увы...
> У Вас лично есть опыт (без которого нет знания!) ниббаны или хотя бы достижения дхьян, или там хотя бы собственных перерождений? А?! : ))


Конечно.
Я сегодня не такой как вчера.




> В возможность достижения ниббаны, как минимум... А так была дана ссылка на целый толковый труд "Во что верят буддисты?". Чего не читаем?


не открывается  :Frown: 
В возможность нирваны верить не надо, это логически доказывается.

----------


## Фил

> Да ну? И как же именно? : )


На примере вечного движения материи например.




> Да я не уговариваю, а всего лишь абисняю, уже в который раз, про важный фактор, в частности... %)


Я просто не понимаю, что такое верить и зачем это нужно.
Я не могу себя заставить во что-то верить.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно.
> Я сегодня не такой как вчера.


Это -- изменчивость/непостоянство... Каким боком это к о-пы-ту ниббаны, дхьян, перерождений?




> не открывается


А -- так: http://klex.ru/muy




> В возможность нирваны верить не надо, это логически доказывается.


Каким логическим макаром? : )

----------


## Фил

> Это -- изменчивость/непостоянство... Каким боком это к о-пы-ту ниббаны, дхьян, перерождений?


Перерождение это и есть изменчивость.
Или Вы имеете в виду какие-то технические подробности типа Бардо Тодол?
Для меня это не принципиально, каким именно способом происходит перерождение, главное что оно происходит и в этом легко убедиться.




> А -- так: http://klex.ru/muy


 так лучше, спасибо. Почитаю!




> Каким логическим макаром? : )


Снятие изменчивости при невозможности постоянства!

----------


## Юй Кан

> На примере вечного движения материи например.


КАК ИМЕННО НА ТАКОМ ПРИМЕРЕ логически доказывается возможность достижения ниббаны и сущ-ние перерождений, если, скажем, из вечного чего-то не следует никакая ниббана как выход из вечного (прерывистого, кстати : ) круга перерождений?




> Я просто не понимаю, что такое верить и зачем это нужно.
> Я не могу себя заставить во что-то верить.


Да я помню: и цели/целей у Вас нет, и смыслов, и догм... %)
Логика, правда, тут отдыхает, но почему бы Вам непреклонно не верить во всё это "нету", правда?
На всяк случай, повторю: абисняя уже не в первый раз, НЕ УГОВАРИВАЮ ВАС и не ЗАСТАВЛЯЮ...

----------


## СлаваА

> Понимаете, верят в то, в чем есть сомнения, в чем сомневаются.
> В противоположность этому не верят, а знают (или не-знают)
> 
> Во что _верить_ в буддизме?


Мне кажется, что если бы Вы не верили, то ни чем не отличались бы от обывателя, который течет по реке жизни. Вы же все-таки хоть и понимаете обусловленность Вашей личной воли, но все таки используете ее, например, садитесь и медитируете.

----------


## Фил

> КАК ИМЕННО НА ТАКОМ ПРИМЕРЕ логически доказывается возможность достижения ниббаны и сущ-ние перерождений, если, скажем, из вечного чего-то не следует никакая ниббана как выход из вечного (прерывистого, кстати : ) круга перерождений?


Из вечного движения получается невозможность чего либо статического, но остается единственная возможность существования - пустота.
После снятия всех до единого ограничений (форм, границ) останется только пустота (она же чистота)






> Да я помню: и цели/целей у Вас нет, и смыслов, и догм... %)
> Логика, правда, тут отдыхает, но почему бы Вам непреклонно не верить во всё это "нету", правда?
> На всяк случай, повторю: абисняя уже не в первый раз, НЕ УГОВАРИВАЮ ВАС и не ЗАСТАВЛЯЮ...


"Не верить" не равно "верить в не-"

----------


## Фил

> Мне кажется, что если бы Вы не верили, то ни чем не отличались бы от обывателя, который течет по реке жизни. Вы же все-таки хоть и понимаете обусловленность Вашей личной воли, но все таки используете ее, например, садитесь и медитируете.


Обыватель не течет по реке жизни!
Он суетится, снует, пытается сделать себя бессмертным, беспокоится.
А в медитацию просто так не сядешь, условия нужны.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Верить - не верить - знать - догадываться....

Далай Лама, следуя классическому индийскому буддизму, уже неоднократно давал на это ответ, например так:

...Сочинения Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика» (Комментарий к трактату Дигнаги о достоверном познании). Вторая глава отвечает на ключевой вопрос, волнующий каждого серьезного духовного практика: достижима ли высшая цель духовных исканий ‒ пробуждение? В ней логически обосновывается существование прошлых и будущих жизней, а также основополагающее учение Будды Шакьямуни о Четырех благородных истинах (о страдании; причине страдания; возможности полного прекращения страдания и пути его преодоления)...

----------

Фил (12.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Обыватель не течет по реке жизни!
> Он суетится, снует, пытается сделать себя бессмертным, беспокоится.
> А в медитацию просто так не сядешь, условия нужны.


Значит Вы верите в нужные условия,  или в то что река Вашей жизни создаст нужные условия для Вашей медитации. Если бы Вы в это не верили, то как обыватель суетились. Так как верите, то спокойно ждете. Но опять таки знать, что нужные условия будут созданы для Вашей медитации Вы не можете, по причине, например, все той же возможности старческой деменции. Поэтому верите.

----------

Neroli (12.10.2017), Фил (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Значит Вы верите в нужные условия,  или в то что река Вашей жизни создаст нужные условия для Вашей медитации. Если бы Вы в это не верили, то как обыватель суетились. Так как верите, то спокойно ждете. Но опять таки знать, что нужные условия будут созданы для Вашей медитации Вы не можете, по причине, например, все той же возможности старческой деменции. Поэтому верите.


Можно было бы так сказать, если бы у меня была некая желанная цель.
Тогда да, верить в ее достижение.
Но в том то и дело, что желания это жажда.
Мне больше нравится Маркса "свобода - осознанная необходимость" (или свобода - действие со знанием дела)
т.е. даже несмотря на то, к примеру, что Вас куда то гонят, в тюрьму сажают, к стенке ставят - если Вы понимаете, что происходит и почему, то Вы свободны.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Перерождение это и есть изменчивость.
> Для меня это не принципиально, каким именно способом происходит перерождение, главное что оно происходит и в этом легко убедиться.


Из существования изменчивости никак не следует сущ-ние перерождений.
А иначе под изменчивость можно подогнать что угодно. К примеру, что каждое мгновение некто Путин становится неким Трампом, а некий Трамп -- неким Путиным, и -- наоборот! Из-мен-чи-вость же! И попробуй опровергни? : )
Хотя такой довод может служить добротной _квазилогической_ подпоркой для чьей-то личной веры. Но как док-во -- не годится.




> Снятие изменчивости при невозможности постоянства!


Не понял... Кого путаем, объявляя это -- _нерушимой_ при её достижении (согласно ПК! : ) ниббаной? %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из вечного движения получается невозможность чего либо статического, но остается единственная возможность существования - пустота.
> После снятия всех до единого ограничений (форм, границ) останется только пустота (она же чистота)


Ниббана без остатка -- тоже нестатична? Кто Вам это сказал, если в ПК сказано обратное?
А снятие всех/всего без ограничений может привести к пустоте (а не к беспредельному простр-ву!) токмо в чьём-то изощрённом уме, и то -- временно и сугубо умозрительно.




> "Не верить" не равно "верить в не-"


Чью мысль опровергаете, если у мну её не было? : ))

Мои соболезнования: надоело разоблачать суесловия и игры ума.
То и другое -- вполне себе защиты своей картины мира (которая -- не территория!), токмо к буддизму они -- никак...

----------


## Фил

> Из существования изменчивости никак не следует сущ-ние перерождений.
> А иначе под изменчивость можно подогнать что угодно. К примеру, что каждое мгновение некто Путин становится неким Трампом, а некий Трамп -- неким Путиным, и -- наоборот! Из-мен-чи-вость же! И попробуй опровергни? : )


 Это не соответствует трем критериям относительной достоверности.

----------


## Фил

> Ниббана без остатка -- тоже нестатична? Кто Вам это сказал, если в ПК сказано обратное?
> А снятие всех/всего без ограничений может привести к пустоте (а не к беспредельному простр-ву!) токмо в чьём-то изощрённом уме, и то -- временно и сугубо умозрительно.


 Пространство не пусто, пустота - пуста.

----------


## Балдинг

> Сообщение от Юй Кан
> В перерождения, в возможность выхода из колеса перерождений...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это логически доказывается


Здравствуйте, Фил!
Вы меня очень сильно удивили тем, что можете так думать.
Это же пожалуй главный камень преткновения на пути лояльного критического ума.
Не могли бы научить, как обойти этот камень?

----------

Neroli (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Здравствуйте, Фил!
> Вы меня очень сильно удивили тем, что можете так думать.
> Это же пожалуй главный камень преткновения на пути лояльного критического ума.
> Не могли бы научить, как обойти этот камень?


Но почему?
Есть существование в движении, остановка невозможна (для простоты не будем это доказывать)
Это перерождения (на том же основан закон сохранения энергии)
А выход из цикла перерождений возможен только с разрушением концепций.
Это не статическое существование, не остановка, а некое запредельное состояние (которое обозначено Буддой как нирвана)

----------


## Балдинг

> Но почему?
> Есть существование в движении, остановка невозможна (для простоты не будем это доказывать)
> Это перерождения (на том же основан закон сохранения энергии)
> А выход из цикла перерождений возможен только с разрушением концепций.
> Это не статическое существование, не остановка, а некое запредельное состояние (которое обозначено Буддой как нирвана)


Не понял.
Движение - хорошо.
А как Вы из движения перепрыгиваете на перерождение?

А концепции время от времени появляются и время от времени разрушаются, в частности, в отдельно взятом уме. Причем здесь перерождения?

То же самое и с "измененными состояниями сознания" (воспринимаемыми чувствующим существом, как запредельное).

----------

Neroli (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Не понял.
> Движение - хорошо.
> А как Вы из движения перепрыгиваете на перерождение?
> 
> А концепции время от времени появляются и время от времени разрушаются, в частности, в отдельно взятом уме. Причем здесь перерождения?
> 
> То же самое и с "измененными состояниями сознания" (воспринимаемыми чувствующим существом, как запредельное).


Движение чего? Некоей материи (нама/рупа) принимающей разные формы. Перерождение сознания это частный случай движения.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ой, да фигня же это фсё, Фил!  *(для простоты не будем это доказывать)* : )

----------


## Фил

Все фигня, кроме пчёл!

----------


## Руфус

Еще раз повторюсь буддизм закрытая система. Это как золотая статуэтка Будды полностью обвернутая грязью для защиты от нечестных людей. Фил вы купились на грязь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Движение чего? Некоей материи (нама/рупа) принимающей разные формы. Перерождение сознания это частный случай движения.


Как я слышал однажды: существует два способа пережить "непостоянство"- это "грубо" (явные изменения вокруг) и "тонко" (это обдумывания концепции о том, что что-то может быть пережито-только "меняясь", а затем напрямую переживание этого). 
(вот сижу думаю- как к этому Перерождения прикрутить  :EEK!: )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кто-то когда-то как-то так сказал:

Не верьте тому, что я сказал лишь потому, что это сказано мной.
Но, как ювелир тщательно проверяет перед покупкой золото исследуя его, так и вы тщательно проверяйте и исследуйте всё мною сказанное.

Был ли так говоривший проповедником религии, или это высказывание скорее учёного ?

----------

Фил (12.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот тут ещё подумалось:
В западной науке, как были, так и сейчас есть учёные, философы, психологи - придерживающиеся тех или иных  форм дуализма, взглядов разделяющих понятия ум и материя.
Почему они являются\лись - деятелями науки, а Будда и поколения буддийских учёных - нет ?
(вот напр. несколько страниц назад Рене Декарта упоминали)

----------

Фил (12.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

По моему и он, и Нагарджуна и Чандракирти философы-ученые.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.10.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> Движение чего? Некоей материи (нама/рупа) принимающей разные формы. Перерождение сознания это частный случай движения.


Ааа... Понял. Спасибо.

Так вот для того, чтобы верить в то, что движение, применительно к феномену сознания, осуществляется в частной форме перерождения (в обсуждаемом контексте - согласно буддийской доктрине перерождения (а таких доктрин, концепций, может быть много)) и требуется вера.

----------


## Фил

> Ааа... Понял. Спасибо.
> 
> Так вот для того, чтобы верить в то, что движение, применительно к феномену сознания, осуществляется в частной форме перерождения (в обсуждаемом контексте - согласно буддийской доктрине перерождения (а таких доктрин, концепций, может быть много)) и требуется вера.


А как по другому может быть? 
Например?

----------


## СлаваА

> Можно было бы так сказать, если бы у меня была некая желанная цель.
> Тогда да, верить в ее достижение.
> Но в том то и дело, что желания это жажда.
> Мне больше нравится Маркса "свобода - осознанная необходимость" (или свобода - действие со знанием дела)
> т.е. даже несмотря на то, к примеру, что Вас куда то гонят, в тюрьму сажают, к стенке ставят - если Вы понимаете, что происходит и почему, то Вы свободны.


Не важно, Вы все-равно во что-то верите или в свободу или действие со знанием дела. Просто укрываете это софистикой. А зачем? Что плохого в вере? Человек не может знать всего, потому что его текущий инструмент знания - ум несовершенен. Чтобы исправить это несовершенство и помочь на пути приходит вера.

----------


## Фил

Ну ладно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Не важно, Вы все-равно во что-то верите или в свободу или действие со знанием дела. Просто укрываете это софистикой. А зачем? Что плохого в вере? Человек не может знать всего, потому что его текущий инструмент знания - ум несовершенен. Чтобы исправить это несовершенство и помочь на пути приходит вера.


Так, а что в действиях человека тогда не религия) Все основано на вере! Вопрос только в какой степени. Там и пролегает граница. Я, например, верю, что вы можете меня услышать, (что далеко не факт) поэтому пишу эти строки. Однако, это совсем не религия. 
Будда, в общем-то просил проверять _все_ его слова на практике и собственном опыте.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Во что верят в буддизме?





> *Сосан
> Трактат о верящем уме*
> 
> На Великом Пути нет трудного, 
> Только избегай выбора! 
> 
> Лишь когда ты чужд любви и ненависти, 
> Он возникает перед тобой в полной ясности. 
> 
> ...

----------

Ho Shim (14.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Стихотворение хорошее.
Вы хотели сказать "вот она вера" потому что там есть строчки "верящий ум"?
Это но об этом. Это же поэзия.

----------


## Фил

Он описывает некое состояние. Это не вера во что то.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Во что верят в буддизме?


в перерождение,в Будду,в добрые дела-которые спасают.
а в России и других местах проживания неофитов верят в то,что они,неофиты-буддисты...
Ноне во что только не верится.
Вон у меня знакомый сходил на семинар и за малые деньги узнал,что в прошлом рождении он был жирафом!!так это на него повлияло,что он сменил ориентацию,уехал и регулярно в фейсбуке со своим мужем фотографируется под пальмами..
Благое это дело-узнать свое прошлое рождение!!

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Он описывает некое состояние. Это не вера во что то.


Не, там дядька всё глубже настихоплётил. Там ответ, да и по сути- путь к осознанию плода его реализации в сём мире- прямо в первой строчке: На Великом Пути нет трудного, 
Только избегай выбора!
В этой цитате, "отсутствие выбора" означает, не только личный покой, но и ответ на любой запрос "из вне"- ибо когда есть выбор- то человек перед ним стоящий- просто не дал "быть" (проявиться- быть замеченными..)- тому- что "выбора не оставляет".

----------

Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть много разных моделей, того как работает психика. 
Но ведь нет ни одной модели первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного  - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенного психического, умственного, знающего, информационного .

(п.с. во что верят материалисты ? ; )

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не, там дядька всё глубже настихоплётил. Там ответ, да и по сути- путь к осознанию плода его реализации в сём мире- прямо в первой строчке: На Великом Пути нет трудного, 
> Только избегай выбора!
> В этой цитате, "отсутствие выбора" означает, не только личный покой, но и ответ на любой запрос "из вне"- ибо когда есть выбор- то человек перед ним стоящий- просто не дал "быть" (проявиться- быть замеченными..)- тому- что "выбора не оставляет".


золотые слова!!
Вот как это излагает Насим Талеб
https://ru.insider.pro/opinion/2017-...olko-vremenem/
эффект Линди-устойчивое становится еще устойчивее.Делая выбор-ты рискуешь своей шкурой,ставишь шкуру на кон!!рискуешь тем ,что имеешь,ради того,чтобы быть таким,как ты и так уже есть!!

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Так, а что в действиях человека тогда не религия) Все основано на вере! Вопрос только в какой степени. Там и пролегает граница. Я, например, верю, что вы можете меня услышать, (что далеко не факт) поэтому пишу эти строки. Однако, это совсем не религия. 
> Будда, в общем-то просил проверять _все_ его слова на практике и собственном опыте.


Ваша вера Вас не подвела. Я Вас услышал.  :Smilie:  На самом деле считаю, что вера не есть совсем признак религии, поэтому и нет смысла ее бояться. У религии другие признаки.

----------

Ho Shim (14.10.2017)

----------


## Aion

> Это но об этом.


Что это?

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

Вера не совсем корректный перевод, правильнее сказать преданность и уверенность. 

Когда изучил и понял то возникает уверенность и доверие к пути, а когда не изучил и не понял то остается только верить и ныть на форуме что буддизм основан на вере. 

Он основан на конкретном опыте просветленных а не на вере в черте кого (Бога) которого никто никогда не видел.

----------

Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вера не совсем корректный перевод, правильнее сказать преданность и уверенность. 
> 
> Когда изучил и понял то возникает уверенность и доверие к пути, а когда не изучил и не понял то остается только верить и ныть на форуме что буддизм основан на вере. 
> 
> Он основан на конкретном опыте просветленных а не на вере в черте кого (Бога) которого никто никогда не видел.


а вы видели этот опыт.априори или апостериори.тока что цитировали трактат-что от выбора кони дохнут,и не только Буридана,а вы смущаете наивные души рассказами о *конкретном  опыте*.Зачем биться с очевидным.уж и доказано конкретным опытом в лабораториях просветленных,что именно вера в базе поведения.а вот вера как смысловой континуум-это очень важная и большая тема.Вера надежда любовь и мать их софия в том же христианстве.
иррациональность,абсурд,общество спектакля-раве это ушло ?

----------


## Алексей Л

> а вы видели этот опыт.априори или апостериори.тока что цитировали трактат-что от выбора кони дохнут,и не только Буридана,а вы смущаете наивные души рассказами о *конкретном  опыте*.Зачем биться с очевидным.уж и доказано конкретным опытом в лабораториях просветленных,что именно вера в базе поведения.а вот вера как смысловой континуум-это очень важная и большая тема.Вера надежда любовь и мать их софия в том же христианстве.
> иррациональность,абсурд,общество спектакля-раве это ушло ?


Вообще я имел в виду веру в перерожднение, карму, все те вопросы которые сейчас пытаются использовать не будем показывать пальцем. Так вот в буддизме есть четкие логические объяснения которые можно понять концептуально, я не говорю про глубокое постижение. 

Что касается конкретныого опыта то кроме Шакъямуни были и другие кто реализовал Дхармакаю. Надеюсь напоминать не надо? А некоторый промежуточный опыт имеется и у форумчан, но не будем показывать пальцем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вообще я имел в виду веру в перерожднение, карму, все те вопросы которые сейчас пытаются использовать не будем показывать пальцем. Так вот в буддизме есть четкие логические объяснения которые можно понять концептуально, я не говорю про глубокое постижение. 
> 
> Что касается конкретныого опыта то кроме Шакъямуни были и другие кто реализовал Дхармакаю. Надеюсь напоминать не надо? А некоторый промежуточный опыт имеется и у форумчан, но не будем показывать пальцем


и формируете загадочность ,таинство,кривотолк.И я должон в это _поверить_,или расковырять,как Фома неверующий.И все ради запрета на слово ВЕРа и замена его на слово ОПЫТ

----------


## Алексей Л

> и формируете загадочность ,таинство,кривотолк.И я должон в это поверить,или расковырять,как Фома неверующий.И все ради запрета на слово ВЕРа и замена его на слово ОПЫТ


Хм.. в реалной жизни буддизм - вера для большинства и уверенность для тех кто понял хотя бы концептуально. 

Я не том какой буддизм с точки зрения буддистов а вообще о том что в буддизме все объяснено, поэтому верой его называть некорректно.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Верить - не верить - знать - догадываться....
> 
> Далай Лама, следуя классическому индийскому буддизму, уже неоднократно давал на это ответ, например так:
> 
> ...Сочинения Дхармакирти «Праманаварттика» (Комментарий к трактату Дигнаги о достоверном познании). Вторая глава отвечает на ключевой вопрос, волнующий каждого серьезного духовного практика: достижима ли высшая цель духовных исканий ‒ пробуждение? В ней логически обосновывается существование прошлых и будущих жизней, а также основополагающее учение Будды Шакьямуни о Четырех благородных истинах (о страдании; причине страдания; возможности полного прекращения страдания и пути его преодоления)...


А вот текст сей есть ли сам по себе (без сотен комментариев на него в сети)? (Праманавартика тобишь) (очень- при- очень хочется стать буддистом (ну или на худой конец уличить Дхармакирти- в построении цепи логических умозаключений на "вере" всё же- (что то-же приятно)

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Просто, насколько я смутно помню, все комментаторы упирают на доказательство "возможности состояния будды" и что далее при безграничном ресурсе времени- гарантирует "его наличие- где-то- когда-то"- и "истинность"- сказанное истинным Буддой (что априори опирается на ("уже по умолчанию")- веру в перерождения и сансару (иначе нельзя получить "свободного"- от этих напастей)

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Хм.. в реалной жизни буддизм - вера для большинства и уверенность для тех кто понял хотя бы концептуально. 
> 
> Я не том какой буддизм с точки зрения буддистов а вообще о том что в буддизме все объяснено, поэтому верой его называть некорректно.


Сразу видно,что вы верующий человек."ВСе обяснено"это круто.Вспоминается Шура Балаганов,Паниковский и гиря,которую надо пилить,потому как золотая!!

----------

Aion (13.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сразу видно,что вы верующий человек."ВСе обяснено"это круто.Вспоминается Шура Балаганов,Паниковский и гиря,которую надо пилить,потому как золотая!!


Ну дело хозяйское, я не собираюсь доказывать, я утверждаю это из собственного опыта, я нашел объяснения на все свои вопросы. а значит кому надо тот тоже найдет

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Хм.. в реалной жизни буддизм - вера для большинства и уверенность для тех кто понял хотя бы концептуально. 
> 
> Я не том какой буддизм с точки зрения буддистов а вообще о том что в буддизме все объяснено, поэтому верой его называть некорректно.


Сразу видно,что вы верующий человек."ВСе обяснено"это круто.Вспоминается Шура Балаганов,Паниковский и гиря,которую надо пилить,потому как золотая!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот текст сей есть ли сам по себе (без сотен комментариев на него в сети)? (Праманавартика тобишь) (очень- при- очень хочется стать буддистом (ну или на худой конец уличить Дхармакирти- в построении цепи логических умозаключений на "вере" всё же- (что то-же приятно)


Переводов не встречал. Довольно тяжело перевести текст такого уровня, это было бы сродни переводов Гуссерля или Гегеля на язык не имеющий необходимый для этого терминологический аппарат.

Тут также надо учитывать специфику таких индийских научных трактатов, как и научные работы западных учёных, они не рассчитаны на не подготовленного читателя. Поэтому лучше и вполне нормально обращаться к современному более популярному и доступному изложению. 
Сотни комментариев это не только нормально, но и необходимо. 
А так Праманавартика преподаётся на в учебных заведениях тиб.буддизма, причём не только в Гелуг, но и в других традициях и изучается по специальным образовательным программам.
В прошлом году Далай Лама, как бы дал старт, чтобы этому тексту больше внимания уделили в западных буддийских центрах, особенно второй главе и были проведены общие ознакомительные учения, в том числе и в Москве. Думаю и будут дальше проводиться.

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Просто, насколько я смутно помню, все комментаторы упирают на доказательство "возможности состояния будды" и что далее при безграничном ресурсе времени- гарантирует "его наличие- где-то- когда-то"- и "истинность"- сказанное истинным Буддой (что априори опирается на ("уже по умолчанию")- веру в перерождения и сансару (иначе нельзя получить "свободного"- от этих напастей)


А что в круговерть верить то ?
Можно у любой хозяйки спросить - она хорошо и доходчиво обьяснит, что значит круговерть  :Smilie: 

(а перерождения у Дхармакирти вполне логично доводятся, точнее это можно назвать и предсуществованием и послесуществованием индивидуального потока ума)

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Сразу видно,что вы верующий человек."ВСе обяснено"это круто.Вспоминается Шура Балаганов,Паниковский и гиря,которую надо пилить,потому как золотая!!


Я нашел ответы на все вопросы, больше не читаю а лишь практикую, сразу скажу что чтение и понимание коренных текстов это жесть

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый   @*Дубинин* , насчёт перевода Щербаткого Ф.И. , я ошибся. 
Он не этот текст Дхармакирти переводил, а Ньяябинду тож за авторством Дхармакирти.

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> (а перерождения у Дхармакирти вполне логично доводятся, точнее это можно назвать и предсуществованием и послесуществованием индивидуального потока ума)


А вот цитатку если Бог пошлёт- как нибудь в досуге праздном- подкиньте об сих доказательствах (пусть и комментаторскую)
(ибо не угасла надежда- убояться Сансары зловещей  :Frown: )

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вот цитатку если Бог пошлёт- как нибудь в досуге праздном- подкиньте об сих доказательствах (пусть и комментаторскую)
> (ибо не угасла надежда- убояться Сансары зловещей )


У меня только своё, цитировать не умею.
А из своего могу вот вопрос подкинуть:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post796758
Как Вы знаете, вопрос какраз об этом.

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> золотые слова!!
> Вот как это излагает Насим Талеб
> https://ru.insider.pro/opinion/2017-...olko-vremenem/
> эффект Линди-устойчивое становится еще устойчивее.Делая выбор-ты рискуешь своей шкурой,ставишь шкуру на кон!!рискуешь тем ,что имеешь,ради того,чтобы быть таким,как ты и так уже есть!!


Талеб на высоте, как всегда!

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Есть много разных моделей, того как работает психика. 
> Но ведь нет ни одной модели первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного  - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенного психического, умственного, знающего, информационного .
> 
> (п.с. во что верят материалисты ? ; )


Материализм не лишен догмы.
Они верят в несотворимость материи.
Это единственная догма.
В остальном - все офигенно!
Материалист - почти буддист.

Поэтому мне и странно, что в буддизме тоже якобы надо во что то верить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Материализм не лишен догмы.
> Они верят в несотворимость материи.
> Это единственная догма.
> В остальном - все офигенно!


А порождение сознания материей ?
Вот этот самый первый момент, когда была только материя, а потом возник ум\сознание\психика.

Плюс, зарождение жизни из неживой природы
Опять вот этот самый момент когда была лишь неживая природа, а потом возникла жизнь.

Разве это не догматы веры ?

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А порождение сознания материей ?
> Вот этот самый первый момент, когда была только материя, а потом возник ум\сознание\психика.
> 
> Плюс, зарождение жизни из неживой природы
> Опять вот этот самый момент когда была лишь неживая природа, а потом возникла жизнь.
> 
> Разве это не догматы веры ?


В материализме "возможность порождение "некого сознания" только материей"- есть доказуемый факт (Нет- человека- нет проблем..), Более того- факт наличия такого феномена как "сознания"- вот факт весьма сомнительный.

----------

Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В материализме "возможность порождение "некого сознания" только материей"- есть доказуемый факт (Нет- человека- нет проблем..), Более того- факт наличия такого феномена как "сознания"- вот факт весьма сомнительный.


Где доказанный факт возникновения психической, умственной, познающей, информационной активности - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенно психического, умственного, знающего, информационного ?
(Тоже самое и касательно момента зарождения жизни, такого момента когда вообще ничего живого небыло и из неживой материи появилась жизнь)

Факт сомнения в наличии такого феномена как "сознание" - может быть лишь в уме сомневающегося.
Сам факт наличия сомнение - факт наличия сознания, психики, ума.
Сомнение - умственно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Где доказанный факт возникновения психической деятельности, умственной, познающей, информационной активности - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенно психического, умственного, знающего, информационного ?
> (Тоже самое и касательно момента зарождения жизни, такого момента когда вообще ничего живого небыло и из неживой материи появилась жизнь)
> 
> Факт сомнения в наличии такого феномена как "сознания" - может быть лишь в уме сомневающегося.
> Сам факт наличия сомнение - факт наличия сознания, психики, ума.
> Сомнение - умственно.


Материалисто-любы, на то и материалисты, что оперируют только понятием "материя". И сознание для материалиста- может быть только набором особых признаков проявления материи (отсюда никаких- "а где- а где?- так знамо в уме.."- и быть не может)

----------

Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

Дам, всё же, ссылку на канонический текст из ПК: *САМПАСАДАНИЯ СУТТА («Проповедь об услаждающей вере»)*.

На полях. 
В ПК признаются два правильных пути к пробуждению/освобождению: через веру и через мудрость.
Подробнее -- в примечании к тексту перевода Сампасадании.

----------

Aion (13.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017), Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Матералисто-любы, на то и материалисты, что оперируют только понятием "материя". И сознание для материалиста- может быть только набором особых признаков проявления материи (отсюда никаких- "а где- а где?- так знамо в уме.."- и быть не может)


Догматично.
По сути такойже крайний монизм, как и напр. в адвайта веданте.

Повторю вопрос:

Где модель первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенно психического, умственного, знающего, информационного ?

Может материалист именно на этот вопрос ответить ?
Деваться то некуда, факт наличия ума\психики\сознания есть в опыте каждого человека. Есть и догма о том, что ум\психика\сознание есть возникающее свойство материи при определённой комбинации оной. А вот доказательства этой догмы нет.
Есть модели функционирования ума\психики\сознания зависимо от мозговой активности, но стемже  успехом можно отдать предпочтение примату предсуществования всему умственному предшествующего момента именно умственного находящегося в конгломерате с мозгом а не порождаемом мозгом. Причём последнее и логичней и соответствует опыту каждого человека и не требует принимать на веру недоказанную догму.
(тоже и с жизнью))

----------


## Дубинин

> Догматично.
> По сути такойже крайний монизм, как и напр. в адвайта веданте.
> 
> Повторю вопрос:
> 
> Где модель первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенно психического, умственного, знающего, информационного ?
> 
> Может материалист именно на этот вопрос ответить.
> Деваться то некуда, факт наличия ума\психики\сознания есть. Есть и догма о том, что ум\психика\сознание есть возникающее свойство материи при определённой комбинации оной. А вот доказательства этой догмы нет.
> Есть модели функционирования ума\психики\сознания зависимо от мозговой активности, но стемже  успехом можно отдать предпочтение примату предсуществования всему умственному предшествующего момента именно умственного находящегося в конгломерате с мозгом а не порождаемом мозгом. Причём последнее и логичней и не требует принимать на веру недоказанную догму.


Для материалиста- ваш вопрос лишён смысла, пока вы не зададите материальные признаки: " первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного.."

----------

Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Да, Дубинин абсолютно прав. Нет как такового сознания, это одно из свойств материи. Да, это крайний монизм аналогичный веданте.

Я тут подумал, зачем его надо было второй раз изобретать, но видимо мы всегда идем своим путем.

----------

Дубинин (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Какая разница какой первый момент. Несотворима материя, всегда была  :Smilie:  а когда первое сознание - да какая уж тут разница по сравнению с вечностью, вчера или миллион лет назад.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Для материалиста- ваш вопрос лишён смысла, пока вы не зададите материальные признаки: " первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного.."


Как? я ведь отрицаю возможность такого момента.

А материалист:
Либо вообще считает психику\ум никак не существующим (что глупо, ведь он - мыслит, познаёт, считает...)

Либо придерживается взгляда, что психика\ум возникло при определённом сочетании материи, когда ещё небыло ничего психического\умственного.  
Вот у меня и вопрос именно о таком моменте.  
(Тоже касательно возникновения жизни)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Какая разница какой первый момент. Несотворима материя, всегда была  а когда первое сознание - да какая уж тут разница по сравнению с вечностью, вчера или миллион лет назад.


О том, что каждому моменту всей совокупности материи предшествовал предыдущий момент всей совокупности материи - вопроса нет  :Smilie:  это вполне логично и здраво.

Вопрос: а был ли вообще первый момент психики\ума, которому бы предшествовал момент когда вообще небыло психики\ума ?
(тоже касается и жизни)

----------


## Дубинин

> Как? я ведь отрицаю возможность такого момента.
> 
> А материалист:
> Либо вообще считает психику\ум никак не существующим (что глупо, ведь он - мыслит, познаёт, считает...)
> 
> Либо придерживается взгляда, что психика\ум возникло при определённом сочетании материи, когда ещё небыло ничего психического\умственного.  
> Вот у меня и вопрос именно о таком моменте.  
> (Тоже касательно возникновения жизни)


Ещё раз: то что вы называете "мыслит"- это для материалиста не "вообще" а "конкретно" мир т.н. субъективный- достоверен только доказательным миром "объективным", а в "объективном мире" начало любого события- прекрасно отслеживается.

----------


## Фил

> Дам, всё же, ссылку на канонический текст из ПК: *САМПАСАДАНИЯ СУТТА («Проповедь об услаждающей вере»)*.
> 
> На полях. 
> В ПК признаются два правильных пути к пробуждению/освобождению: через веру и через мудрость.
> Подробнее -- в примечании к тексту перевода Сампасадании.


Я прочитал. 
Это чувство похоже на чувство ученого-теоретика (даже не экспериментатора!) математически решившего проблему.
Я бы не называл это верой.

----------


## Дубинин

> О том, что каждому моменту всей совокупности материи предшествовал предыдущий момент всей совокупности материи - вопроса нет  это вполне логично и здраво.
> 
> Вопрос: а был ли вообще первый момент психики\ума, которому бы предшествовал момент когда вообще небыло психики\ума ?
> (тоже касается и жизни)


Такого феномена для материалиста как "вообще- первый момент психики"- нет- есть только конкретное событие.

----------


## Фил

> О том, что каждому моменту всей совокупности материи предшествовал предыдущий момент всей совокупности материи - вопроса нет  это вполне логично и здраво.
> 
> Вопрос: а был ли вообще первый момент психики\ума, которому бы предшествовал момент когда вообще небыло психики\ума ?
> (тоже касается и жизни)


Я так понимаю что да. А какая проблема? Материя движется и в определенный момент приобретает свойство отражать. 
Цветка какого нибудь тоже не было, а потом появился.

----------


## СлаваА

> я нашел объяснения на все свои вопросы. а значит кому надо тот тоже найдет


А как объяснить себе, почему миллиарды живых существ на Земле страдают?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Такого феномена для материалиста как "вообще- первый момент психики"- нет- есть только конкретное событие.


Хорошо пусть конкретное событие - первый момент появления ума\психики\способности знать, такой которому бы предшествовал момент когда не было  ума\психики\способности знать ?

Или ум\психика\способность знать - изначальное всегда существовавшее свойство материи ?

----------


## Дубинин

> А как объяснить себе, почему миллиарды живых существ на Земле страдают?


Это да-же вы сможете: т.к. "весь мир вокруг"- вы воспринимаете через собственные ощущения, то ""миллиарды существ" для вас существуют так- же в виде ваших ощущений, и т.к. вы страдаете собственным телом, то видя что-то снаружи- вы предполагаете- что они страдают так-же как подсказывает вам опыт ваших страданий.. Отсюда- совсем просто- "узнавайте- "от чего страдаете вы"- и откроется вам "от чего страдают иные" (ибо "их страдания"- есть ваша проекция вашего опыта страданий)

----------


## СлаваА

> Или ум\психика\способность знать - изначальное всегда существовавшее свойство материи ?


Да, всегда существовавшее свойство в материи. Сначала в скрытом виде и постепенно проявлялось.  И очевидно, что еще не все, что скрыто в ней существует, уже проявлено.

----------


## СлаваА

> Это да-же вы сможете: т.к. "весь мир вокруг"- вы воспринимаете через собственные ощущения, то ""миллиарды существ" для вас существуют так- же в виде ваших ощущений, и т.к. вы страдаете собственным телом, то видя что-то снаружи- вы предполагаете- что они страдают так-же как подсказывает вам опыт ваших страданий.. Отсюда- совсем просто- "узнавайте- "от чего страдаете вы"- и откроется вам "от чего страдают иные" (ибо "их страдания"- есть ваша проекция вашего опыта страданий)


Это понятно, что причины страдания одинаковы. Я имел ввиду почему вообще это так устроено? Зачем нужно, чтобы страдание вообще было. Чтобы потом от него освобождаться? Такая интересная и бессмысленная игра.

----------


## Дубинин

> Хорошо пусть конкретное событие - первый момент появления ума\психики\способности знать, такой которому бы предшествовал момент когда не было  ума\психики\способности знать ?
> 
> Или ум\психика\способность знать - изначальное всегда существовавшее свойство материи ?


Чего- же вы не поймёте- "ум- сознание"- есть набор неких свойств материи (у материалистов)- скажем имеющие "сознание- подпрыгивают"- и "первый момент"- будет начало прыжка- и всё..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я так понимаю что да. А какая проблема? Материя движется и в определенный момент приобретает свойство отражать. 
> Цветка какого нибудь тоже не было, а потом появился.


Цветок также ведь появляется, только при наличии соответствующей биологической причины. Создать живой цветок из элементов таблицы Менделева ведь не получается, даже одноклеточный организм не получается хоть вроде же и все компоненты и структура известны.

Вообще проблемы нет, просто то что при определённой комбинации материи в ней появляются умственные\психические  свойства, а до этого именно такого ничего небыло  - догма , недоказуемая принимаемая на веру догма  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это понятно, что причины страдания одинаковы. Я имел ввиду почему вообще это так устроено? Зачем нужно, чтобы страдание вообще было. Чтобы потом от него освобождаться? Такая интересная и бессмысленная игра.


А нет никаких "вообще страданий", есть всегда только *ваши* страдания (да-же когда вы страдаете от того- что кому-то "плохо") пережить опыт "страдания" можете только вы (а "остальные существа"- дело тёмное..) отсюда и избавиться от страдания можете только вы (а "тем- остальным", можете только свой опыт избавления подкинуть)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чего- же вы не поймёте- "ум- сознание"- есть набор неких свойств материи (у материалистов)- скажем имеющие "сознание- подпрыгивают"- и "первый момент"- будет начало прыжка- и всё..


Сознание-подпрыгиваю не без наличия предыдущих моментов ума\психики возникает.

----------


## Дубинин

> Сознание-подпрыгиваю не без наличия предыдущих моментов ума\психики возникает.


Опять двадцать пять..нет никакого у материалистов "сознания- подпрыгиваю"- есть просто "подпрыгиваю" (что договорились называть сознанием)

----------


## СлаваА

> А нет никаких "вообще страданий", есть всегда только *ваши* страдания (да-же когда вы страдаете от того- что кому-то "плохо") пережить опыт "страдания" можете только вы (а "остальные существа"- дело тёмное..) отсюда и избавиться от страдания можете только вы (а "тем- остальным", можете только свой опыт избавления подкинуть)


Вот это "остальные существа - дело темное" меня "убивает" в буддизме. Поэтому сложно его принять и поверить, что это единственный путь освобождения.

----------


## Фил

> Цветок также ведь появляется, только при наличии соответствующей биологической причины. Создать живой цветок из элементов таблицы Менделева ведь не получается, даже одноклеточный организм не получается хоть вроде же и все компоненты и структура известны.
> 
> Вообще проблемы нет, просто то что при определённой комбинации материи в ней появляются умственные\психические  свойства, а до этого именно такого ничего небыло  - догма , недоказуемая принимаемая на веру догма


Я не в теме, но мясо уже по моему выращивают искуственное на радость веганам. А сознание.... Не признается оно чем то таким особенным. Проявления только есть. А проявления только и воспринимаются. Идеалистов это нервирует, а материалистам до лампады.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Опять двадцать пять..нет никакого у материалистов "сознания- подпрыгиваю"- есть просто "подпрыгиваю" (что договорились называть сознанием)


Мячик тоже подпрыгивает.
Но вот учёных мячиков не найти : )

Чёт мне подсказывает:
Что у материалистов есть и такая наука как психология. И изучают они сознание и не только, но и например когнитивные\познавательные акты. 
И на дворе 21-й век и бихевиоризм остался на задворках науки ещё в середине прошлого века. 
А ответа на тот мой вопрос так и нет, хоть современные направления психологии его и ставят, но моделировать могут лишь уже имеющуюся психическую деятельность. И вроде не глубже двух-трёх летнего возраста.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не в теме, но мясо уже по моему выращивают искуственное на радость веганам. А сознание.... Не признается оно чем то таким особенным. Проявления только есть. А проявления только и воспринимаются. Идеалистов это нервирует, а материалистам до лампады.


Тык искусственное мясо, не способное самовоспроизводится. 
А так даже одноклеточный полноценный живой организм из элементов неживой природы собрать не выходит. Хоть можно и  искусственные полимеры производить , а вот живую клетку никак.

Но у меня всё ж о уме. Пусть проявления, но где хотя бы модель возникновения такого проявления, так чтоб в ней не участвовало уже наличие этого чудного) проявления ?

----------

Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Догматично.
> Повторю вопрос:
> 
> Где модель первого момента возникновения психического, умственного, знающего, информационного - которому бы предшествовал момент вообще лишённый компонента соответсвенно психического, умственного, знающего, информационного ?


А зачем для этого обязательно модель? Модель это отражение факта в уме. Чисто логически, если сказать, что некоторые свойства присущи материи изначально, то она в некоторый момент может их проявлять (например, сознание в человеке) или не проявлять (например в камне).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017), Дубинин (13.10.2017), Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А зачем для этого обязательно модель? Модель это отражение факта в уме. Чисто логически, если сказать, что некоторые свойства присущи материи изначально, то она в некоторый момент может их проявлять (например, сознание в человеке) или не проявлять (например в камне).


Хорошо, согласен : свойство психики\ума присуще изначально.

Теперь вопрос:
Умственная\психическая\познавательная активность - индивидуальна ?

----------


## СлаваА

> Хорошо, согласен : свойство психики\ума присуще изначально.
> 
> Теперь вопрос:
> Умственная\психическая\познавательная активность - индивидуальна ?


Если развивать позицию материалиста, то можно по разному ответить, в зависимости от предпочтений. Если сказать, что принцип индивидуальности тоже заложен в материю изначально, то нет поводов отрицать и возможность индивидуальной Умственной\психической\познавательной активности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, согласен : свойство психики\ума присуще изначально.
> 
> Теперь вопрос:
> Умственная\психическая\познавательная активность - индивидуальна ?


Вроде бы да.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если развивать позицию материалиста, то можно по разному ответить, в зависимости от предпочтений. Если сказать, что принцип индивидуальности тоже заложен в материю изначально, то нет поводов отрицать и возможность индивидуальной Умственной\психической\познавательной активности.


Форма же ограничена. А раз форма ограничена то и психика ограничена - индивидуальна.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я прочитал. 
> Это чувство похоже на чувство ученого-теоретика (даже не экспериментатора!) математически решившего проблему.
> Я бы не называл это верой.


Ну, норм.
Сарипутта и Благословенный в Мирах назвали это даже услаждающей верой, а наш учёный Фил -- не назвал бы даже верой. : )
И спас он в очередной раз свою картину мира... %)

----------

Aion (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Ну, норм.
> Сарипутта и Благословенный в Мирах назвали это даже услаждающей верой, а наш учёный Фил -- не назвал бы даже верой. : )
> И спас он в очередной раз свою картину мира... %)


А что является источником Вашей веры? Что такое вера с точки зрения буддизма в практическом аспекте? Это мысль или что?

----------


## СлаваА

> Форма же ограничена. А раз форма ограничена то и психика ограничена - индивидуальна.


Имелось ввиду, что материалист мог бы сказать что индивидуальность это иллюзия  :Smilie: , а действует только одно общее сознание, так как только оно заложено в материю изначально. Но, конечно, это бы разошлось с его объективной реальностью. Но что делать, это же философия или вера.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Имелось ввиду, что материалист мог бы сказать что индивидуальность это иллюзия , а действует только одно общее сознание, так как только оно заложено в материю изначально. Но, конечно, это бы разошлось с его объективной реальностью. Но что делать, это же философия или вера.


Ну почему. Материя - общая абстракция, но она принимает разные формы т.к. находится в движении. И сознание вместе с ней. Тут проблемы  нет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что является источником Вашей веры? Что такое вера с точки зрения буддизма в практическом аспекте? Это мысль или что?


Вера это не мысль, а состояние ума.
В кач-ве иллюстрации: “Вера — это интуиция, которая не только ожидает опыта, подтверждающего ее, но и ведет к нему.” (Шри Ауробиндо, цит. по Сатпр)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вера это не мысль, а состояние ума.
> В кач-ве иллюстрации: “Вера — это интуиция, которая не только ожидает опыта, подтверждающего ее, но и ведет к нему.” (Шри Ауробиндо, цит. по Сатпр)


И если Вы доверяете учению Ауробиндо, преданы ему (и автору, и пути), то, значит, верите...

----------


## Руфус

> Ну, норм.
> Сарипутта и Благословенный в Мирах назвали это даже услаждающей верой, а наш учёный Фил -- не назвал бы даже верой. : )
> И спас он в очередной раз свою картину мира... %)


Кстати чтоб поддерживать свою картину мира человек задействует мощнейшие ресурсы, просто так не пробивается.

----------


## СлаваА

> Вера это не мысль, а состояние ума.
> В кач-ве иллюстрации: “Вера — это интуиция, которая не только ожидает опыта, подтверждающего ее, но и ведет к нему.” (Шри Ауробиндо, цит. по Сатпр)


Для меня очевидно, что я верю, но в том числе потому, что то, что написал Шри Ауробиндо для моего ума более логично, чем все другое, в том числе по вопросу веры.  Поэтому меня и заинтересовал вопрос , а что такое вера с точки зрения буддизма, так как вижу, что Вы тоже верите. "Состояние ума" это что такое? Это что-то отличное от последовательности мыслей в уме? И как достигается состояние ума для веры в буддизм?

----------


## СлаваА

> Кстати чтоб поддерживать свою картину мира человек задействует мощнейшие ресурсы, просто так не пробивается.


А кто дал человеку эти ресурсы?

----------


## Харуказе

> А что является источником Вашей веры? Что такое вера с точки зрения буддизма в практическом аспекте? Это мысль или что?


У Торея целая книга про это написана. Но если очень упрощённо (как Чапаев на картошке),то это очень сильное устремление что-то сделать и поддерживающая это устремление стойкость. А "что сделать" в разных традициях может быть разным.

----------


## Балдинг

> А как по другому может быть? 
> Например?


Например, естественный материализм. Исходя из концепции того, что сознания является феноменом, на который затрачивается энергия, логично предположить, что в случае отключения энергии* (частным случаем которого является смерть живого существа), сознание просто не генерируется.
*или, если более развернуто, переход (движение) в другие виды энергии

----------


## СлаваА

> У Торея целая книга про это написана. Но если очень упрощённо (как Чапаев на картошке),то это очень сильное устремление что-то сделать и поддерживающая это устремление стойкость. А "что сделать" в разных традициях может быть разным.


Вот, устремленность. Что является источником этой устремленности по понятиям буддизма? В интегральной йоге мне все понятно с устремленностью и ее источником. Но как Вы для себя объясняете свою устремленность? Или она алогична?

----------


## Харуказе

> Вот, устремленность. Что является источником этой устремленности по понятиям буддизма? В интегральной йоге мне все понятно с устремленностью и ее источником. Но как Вы для себя объясняете свою устремленность? Или она алогична?


Тут я затрудняюсь ответить. Тысяча монахов - тысяча религий. Видимо у каждого она своя и источник свой.

----------


## Руфус

> А кто дал человеку эти ресурсы?


природа : )

----------


## СлаваА

> Тут я затрудняюсь ответить. Тысяча монахов - тысяча религий. Видимо у каждого она своя и источник свой.


Я могу ошибаться, но такой подход мне кажется указывает на религиозное сознание. Я не понимаю, но я следую. Я не понимаю зачем медитирую, но я медитирую. Я не понимаю зачем мне в храм, но я иду в храм. Привычные для сознания ритуалы. И извините совсем не хотел Вас обидеть. Так как я уважаю веру другого человека. Просто в контексте данной темы.

----------


## СлаваА

> природа : )


Вы по-видимому, не буддист.  :Smilie:

----------


## Харуказе

> Я могу ошибаться, но такой подход мне кажется указывает на религиозное сознание. Я не понимаю, но я следую. Я не понимаю зачем медитирую, но я медитирую. Я не понимаю зачем мне в храм, но я иду в храм. Привычные для сознания ритуалы. И извините совсем не хотел Вас обидеть. Так как я уважаю веру другого человека. Просто в контексте данной темы.


Да нет,они то всё как раз понимают. Цель более-менее у всех одна. Мотивация просто у каждого разная. И в зависимости от мотивации источник устремлённости и стойкость в достижении цели будут разниться от человека к человеку. Просто у буддиста источник это не что-то от него внешнее,а его внутреннее устремление. В буддийском плане вера это не доверие (высказанной идее и т.д),а именно устремлённость и стойкость. 
Т.к я люблю читать мангу и смотреть аниме я приведу пример такой веры:
https://vk.com/video?q=%5BRus.Sub%5D...2187_456239457
Оллмайт признал в простом школьнике без сверхсил величайшего героя не потому что верил в это (основываясь на фактах),а увидев силу его внутреннего устремления и стойкости. Именно такая внутренняя убеждённость и является верой.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Да нет,они то всё как раз понимают. Цель более-менее у всех одна. Мотивация просто у каждого разная. И в зависимости от мотивации источник устремлённости и стойкость в достижении цели будут разниться от человека к человеку. Просто у буддиста источник это не что-то от него внешнее,а его внутреннее устремление. В буддийском плане вера это не доверие (высказанной идее и т.д),а именно устремлённость и стойкость.


Так в этом и вопрос, что буддизм отрицает какую-то устремленность, с помощью которой как Вам кажется Вы достигните Нирвану. Так как реальность с точки зрения буддизма это только последовательность мыслеобразов или санскар.  Разве в этом нет противоречия?

----------


## СлаваА

На мой взгляд единственный логичный вариант, это позиция Фила - никакой веры и никаких устремлений в буддизме быть не может. Но у этой позиции есть свои логические проблемы.

----------


## Харуказе

> Так в этом и вопрос, что буддизм отрицает какую-то устремленность, с помощью которой как Вам кажется Вы достигните Нирвану. Так как реальность с точки зрения буддизма это только последовательность мыслеобразов или санскар.  Разве в этом нет противоречия?


Не отрицает. Чтобы достичь нужно быть устремлённым. Во многих сутрах буквально написано: будьте усердными и настойчивыми,пребывайте в уединении у корней деревьев.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> На мой взгляд единственный логичный вариант, это позиция Фила - никакой веры и никаких устремлений в буддизме быть не может. Но у этой позиции есть свои логические проблемы.


Не логические, а психологические!

----------

СлаваА (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Например, естественный материализм. Исходя из концепции того, что сознания является феноменом, на который затрачивается энергия, логично предположить, что в случае отключения энергии* (частным случаем которого является смерть живого существа), сознание просто не генерируется.
> *или, если более развернуто, переход (движение) в другие виды энергии


А может и генерируется. Энергия то не исчезает. Переходит в другие формы. Мы этого просто не знаем.

----------


## Фил

Похоже я понял. Вера это некий психологический прием. Типа расслабьте мозг, дышите коленями.

----------


## СлаваА

> Не логические, а психологические!


В некотором роде психологические проблемы тоже логические, так Вы действуете благодаря вере во что-то, но веру при этом отрицаете.

----------


## Фил

> В некотором роде психологические проблемы тоже логические, так Вы действуете благодаря вере во что-то, но веру при этом отрицаете.


Нет, ну вы написали, что без веры и шагу ступить нельзя и вилкой за обедом в глаз попасть можно . Все таки так не пойдет.  
Я говорю о конкретном явлении - догматической религиозной вере. 
Не об интуиции, не о мотивации, но о предположении. Это все конкретно другие не пересекающиеся понятия.

----------


## Фил

Гипотеза - верифицируемое предположение. Вдвинули, проверили, работает не работает, выкинули используем.

Интуиция - знание из неизвестного источника. 100% знание и неспособность объяснить почему так.

Мотивация - психологический прием, возможно путем самообмана, но в этом отдается отчет.

Фантазия - в принципе не верифицируемая гипотеза. Красиво, да и только.

Вера - страстное желание чтобы было так как я хочу.

Так этож просто танха!

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Похоже я понял. Вера это некий психологический прием. Типа расслабьте мозг, дышите коленями.


Вера-это имя моей соседки по парте во втором классе в таком разе.
У человека два полушария.Одно более логическое,другое более эмоциональное.-Чувствилище.
Есть правило свой чужой.Есть понятие референции,референтного списка персоналий-образцов поведения,вкоторых ты веришь,как себе.
В итоге без веры ,вне поля доверия и комфорта,  человек не ощущает душевного комфорта вовсе,последним из Могикан себя чувствует!
В сухом остатке содается оболочка мифа,позволяющего человеку сохранять душевное равновесие ."РОДИНА СЛЫШИТ,РОДИНА ЗНАЕТ что в облаках её сын пролетает""
Если добавить,что доказано-человек не войдет в ворота сознания,то вера,установка типа-ведущий мотив деятельности человека.производное аналитики типа свой -чужой!!!
Поскольку развитие человека шло по пути,хорошо изученным у крыс,где свой-чужой -жутковатое разделяющее правило,и в основе запах,то утеря обоняния у приматов,и замена чуйкой-несомненный скачок.
  Представить сложную многоуровневую организацию,пусть сэволюционирующую из малой группы изначально своих без веры ,без мифологии-весьма было бы трудно,если вообще возможно.
Что буддизм,что манихейство,что ислам.

----------

Фил (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Нет, ну вы написали, что без веры и шагу ступить нельзя и вилкой за обедом в глаз попасть можно . Все таки так не пойдет.  
> Я говорю о конкретном явлении - догматической религиозной вере. 
> Не об интуиции, не о мотивации, но о предположении. Это все конкретно другие не пересекающиеся понятия.


То есть лучше логические противоречия, чем психологические?  :Smilie:

----------


## СлаваА

> Интуиция - знание из неизвестного источника. 100% знание и неспособность объяснить почему так.


Интуиция может себя объяснить. :Smilie:

----------


## Антарадхана

Раз пошел разговор о вере и доверии, то стоит отметить такой момент, что Дхамма Будды распространялась в наиболее подходящей для этого среде, т.к. в древней Индии, верить в камму и перерождения - было мейнстримом, это была обыденная картина мировосприятия тех людей. Конечно были различные толкования каммы и перерождений, а также были философы, которые совсем отрицали камму и перерождения, но они были скорее исключением из правил. Для большинства современников Будды в древних индийских княжествах и царствах, не нужно было прикладывать усилий, чтобы поверить в бесконечный цикл перерождений, так как они впитывали это мировосприятие с молоком матери.

----------

Шуньяананда (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хорошо, согласен : свойство психики\ума присуще изначально.
> 
> Теперь вопрос:
> Умственная\психическая\познавательная активность - индивидуальна ?





> Если развивать позицию материалиста, то можно по разному ответить, в зависимости от предпочтений. Если сказать, что принцип индивидуальности тоже заложен в материю изначально, то нет поводов отрицать и возможность индивидуальной Умственной\психической\познавательной активности.





> Вроде бы да.


Значить вполне возможно предсуществование и послесуществование индивидуальности потока ума\психики ?
(имею ввиду предсуществование до конкретного рождения и послесуществование после этой жизни)

(п.с. хочу ещё заметить, что вроде во всех направлениях психологии умственная\психическая\познавательная активность строго индивидуальна. да и это вполне естественно, ведь знание, переживания, состояния ума\психики - индивидуальны. )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Например, естественный материализм. Исходя из концепции того, что сознания является феноменом, на который затрачивается энергия, логично предположить, что в случае отключения энергии* (частным случаем которого является смерть живого существа), сознание просто не генерируется.
> *или, если более развернуто, переход (движение) в другие виды энергии


Разрешите и к Вам с вопросом о моменте возникновения акта сознания ?

Кроме затрачиваемой энергии, материального носителя и т.д. - нужно ли еще наличие чисто умственных\психических компонентов для возникновения сознания ?

(это всё ещё вопрос из серии возможности существования первого момента, когда возникает способность знать и прочая умственная\психическая деятельность  из компонентов\совокупностей\условий\материи не включающих этого)

----------


## Фил

> Значить вполне возможно предсуществование и послесуществование индивидуальности потока ума\психики ?
> (имею ввиду предсуществование до конкретного рождения и послесуществование после этой жизни)


Так материя это же не только предметы, это и поля и энергия и гравитация (которая до сих пор непонятно что), так что будет им что ответить.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Разрешите и к Вам с вопросом о моменте возникновения акта сознания ?
> 
> Кроме затрачиваемой энергии, материального носителя и т.д. - нужно ли еще наличие чисто умственных\психических компонентов для возникновения сознания ?
> 
> (это всё ещё вопрос из серии возможности существования первого момента, когда возникает способность знать и прочая умственная\психическая деятельность  из компонентов\совокупностей\условий\материи не включающих этого)


Нету никаких "чисто умственных".
Только материя, только хардкор.

----------


## Фил

> В итоге без веры ,вне поля доверия и комфорта,  человек не ощущает душевного комфорта вовсе,последним из Могикан себя чувствует!
> .


И что ему делать такому человеку?

----------


## Фил

> То есть лучше логические противоречия, чем психологические?


Нет уж, "лучше" психологические. Это ты сам виноват всего лишь.
А если логические - то вообще все плохо.

----------


## Фил

> Интуиция может себя объяснить.


Ага, интуитивно  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нету никаких "чисто умственных".
> Только материя, только хардкор.


Разные виды материи есть )
Напр. наука лингвистика оперирует звуковой материей.
Касательно "чисто" умственной, то:

Кто как читает это сообщение, в слух или - ..., как ?
(про то, понимается прочитанное  - чем? , можно ведь даже и не спрашивать ; )

----------


## СлаваА

> Значить вполне возможно предсуществование и послесуществование индивидуальности потока ума\психики ?
> (имею ввиду предсуществование до конкретного рождения и послесуществование после этой жизни)
> 
> (п.с. хочу ещё заметить, что вроде во всех направлениях психологии умственная\психическая\познавательная активность строго индивидуальна. да и это вполне естественно, ведь знание, переживания, состояния ума\психики - индивидуальны. )


Тут может надо понять, что мы подразумеваем под индивидуальностью. То что мы сейчас называем нашей индивидуальностью, наше эго, вполне может быть промежуточным феноменом и поэтому не вечным. Но сам принцип индивидуальности, раз мы его заложили в материю вполне может быть вечным, он не умирает когда умирает наше эго. Просто этот принцип становится на время не активным в материи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Нет уж, "лучше" психологические. Это ты сам виноват всего лишь.
> А если логические - то вообще все плохо.


Но допуская бытовую интуицию и бытовую мотивацию Вы попадаете на логические противоречия. Как с этим жить? Кого винить?  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут может надо понять, что мы подразумеваем под индивидуальностью. То что мы сейчас называем нашей индивидуальностью, наше эго, вполне может быть промежуточным феноменом и поэтому не вечным. Но сам принцип индивидуальности, раз мы его заложили в материю вполне может быть вечным, он не умирает когда умирает наше эго. Просто этот принцип становится на время не активным в материи.


Имею ввиду индивидуальность осознавания, переживания, опыта.
То, что явлено в опыте каждого.

----------


## Фил

> Но допуская бытовую интуицию и бытовую мотивацию Вы попадаете на логические противоречия. Как с этим жить? Кого винить?


Стараюсь не попадать!

----------


## СлаваА

> Имею ввиду индивидуальность осознавания, переживания, опыта.
> То, что явлено в опыте каждого.


Имеете ввиду, что Слава как он ощущает себя сейчас умрет и потом снова родится таким же Славой? Из того, что мы обсуждали про материалистов такое заключение логически не следует. Это может произойти случайно,  :Smilie:  но не как правило. До конца не понимаю правда к какой Вы мысли хотите нас подвести?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Имеете ввиду, что Слава как он ощущает себя сейчас умрет и потом снова родится таким же Славой? Из того, что мы обсуждали про материалистов такое заключение логически не следует. Это может произойти случайно,  но не как правило. До конца не понимаю правда к какой Вы мысли хотите нас подвести?


Нет, конечно не это имею ввиду.
Насамом деле даже в следующее мгновение В. уже не тот В., что был и происходящее в уме изменилось.
Но, хоть с одной стороны ум\психика Владимира сейчас это не тотже ум\психика, что было лет сорок назад у маленького Володи, но это всё тоже индивидуальное пространство осознавания тотже поток ума. 
Также имею ввиду, что  переживания и опыт у каждого индивидуален. Даже если мы с Вами посмотрим на один и тотже предмет находясь в одном месте(допустим) и в одно время - наш опыт будет индивидуальным. И даже если у нас возникнут схожие чувства, переживания - это всё равно будет индивидуально.

Ну а веду я всё к томуже, к индивидуальному пространству осознавания\ума\психики(и поток осознаваемого в этом пространстве), каждый момент которого обязательно кроме всего прочего опирается и на предыдущий момент этого же индивидуального пространства осознавания\ума\психики (и на предыдущий момент его внутреннего содержания (и на индивидуальную присущую тому способность знать))

----------


## СлаваА

> Нет, конечно не это имею ввиду.
> Насамом деле даже в следующее мгновение В. уже не тот В., что был и происходящее в уме изменилось.
> Но, хоть с одной стороны ум\психика Владимира сейчас это не тотже ум\психика, что было лет сорок назад у маленького Володи, но это всё тоже индивидуальное пространство тотже поток ума. 
> Также имею ввиду, что  переживания и опыт у каждого индивидуален. Даже если мы с Вами посмотрим на один и тотже предмет находясь в одном месте(допустим) и в одно время - наш опыт будет индивидуальным. И даже если у нас возникнут схожие чувства, переживания - это всё равно будет индивидуально.
> 
> Ну а веду я всё к томуже, к индивидуальному пространству осознавания\ума\психики, каждый момент которого обязательно кроме всего прочего опирается и на предыдущий момент этого же индивидуального пространства осознавания\ума\психики.


Если Вы примите для себя концепцию индивидуального пространства как реальность, то с буддизмом наверное надо будет попрощаться. Если говорить про материалиста, то зависит от того какая концепция индивидуальности изначально заложена в материю. Может быть концепция, что Ваши ощущения взаимосвязи между Владимиром маленьким и Владимиром сейчас это иллюзия, может быть что такое индивидуальное пространство возможно, но связано с жизнью тела и прекращается с жизнью тела, что можно дополнить и концепцией некоего вечного Владимира, который принимает в разных телах каждый раз некое свое индивидуальное пространство.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если Вы примите для себя концепцию индивидуального пространства как реальность, то с буддизмом наверное надо будет попрощаться. Если говорить про материалиста, то зависит от того какая концепция индивидуальности изначально заложена в материю. Может быть концепция, что Ваши ощущения взаимосвязи между Владимиром маленьким и Владимиром сейчас это иллюзия, может быть что такое индивидуальное пространство возможно, но связано с жизнью тела и прекращается с жизнью тела, что можно дополнить и концепцией некоего вечного Владимира, который принимает в разных телах каждый раз некое свое индивидуальное пространство.


Нет концепция вечного Владимира не пройдёт. Всё меняется. Что когдато возникло, то обязательно исчезнет.
Но меняется не исчезая бесследно и не возникая из ничего, а обязательно возникает зависимо от соответствующих причин\условий и влияет обязательно на соответствующие следствия\последствия.

Представьте комнату за стеной, коридор, входную дверь, город в котором находитесь, страну, Землю, Солнечную Систему ..... .
Не знаю до куда дойдёте, но даже если и на комнате остановится - нельзя сказать что этой именно представленной Вами картины нет, она Вами осознана, она есть, но:

Как?
Где?
Что  осознаёт ?
Индивидуально ли это ?

----------


## СлаваА

> Как?
> Где?
> Что  осознаёт ?
> Индивидуально ли это ?


Наверное это вопросы скорее для медитации, а не обсуждения. Я могу Вам построить логичную картину на основании материалистической позиции, но навряд ли это нужно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Наверное это вопросы скорее для медитации, а не обсуждения. .


Для исследования ума, его природы, свойств, качеств...
В том числе и исследования посредством средств соответствующих исследуемому предмету. 
И здесь Вы правильно заметили, что для исследования ума и инструмент нужен умственный.

----------


## Балдинг

> Разрешите и к Вам с вопросом о моменте возникновения акта сознания ?
> 
> Кроме затрачиваемой энергии, материального носителя и т.д. - нужно ли еще наличие чисто умственных\психических компонентов для возникновения сознания ?
> 
> (это всё ещё вопрос из серии возможности существования первого момента, когда возникает способность знать и прочая умственная\психическая деятельность  из компонентов\совокупностей\условий\материи не включающих этого)


Следите за руками. Имеется интерфейс (новые входные данные), индивидуальная накопленная база данных. Включается интерфейс, коммутируется с индивидуальной базой данных, сопоставляется - акт сознания, как результат сопоставления новых и извлекаемых из памяти данных. Процессы восприятия, регистрации, сопоставления и есть умственные, психические  компоненты.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А как объяснить себе, почему миллиарды живых существ на Земле страдают?


Очень просто, нужно изучить буддистскую Дхарму. 

И оставить в стороне фантазии о Боге. Я тут как раз недавно увидел картину Бога (у нас местная Маори религия) и в этот раз он был зеленого цвета. И тут меня осенило: так это ж рептилоид, такой же как Яхве, вот кому на самом деле поклоняются теисты

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> А может и генерируется. Энергия то не исчезает. Переходит в другие формы. Мы этого просто не знаем.


Ну вот видите, "а может и генерируется" (речь, напомним себе, о сознании живого существа после смерти).
Так вот для того, чтобы быть уверенным, что генерируется (а не может быть), а тем более КАК генерируется (что, куда, зачем, откуда) и необходима религиозная вера.

Дополнительно.
По неисчезновению энергии.
ЖС живет, затрачивает энергию на сознание. ЖС умирает, не затрачивает энергию на сознание. Нечему переходить в другие формы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати чтоб поддерживать свою картину мира человек задействует мощнейшие ресурсы, просто так не пробивается.


Ну, у мну не было стремления порвать шаблон или учинить что-то подобное. Знаю Фила уже не первый год, не раз оппонировал ему (зачастую -- бесплодно), потому, можно сказать, чуть не восхищаюсь его упёртостью и, местами, упёртой бесцеремонностью... (Навек запомнил, как он обозвал отца Бодхисатты олигархом. При том, что он же не раз выражал свою, мягко скажем, нелюбовь к оным, граничащую с завистью. %)
Оттого сострадательно улыбаюсь его методичным попыткам явить собственную самость. : )

Но вот для изменения личной картины мира, кстати же : ), нужны либо стресс, либо искренняя готовность расширять эту самую картину. Со мною за мои годы такое происходило не раз. Но -- не стрессом, а упорными поисками более универсальной картины мира (т.е. -- духовного Учения), относительно которой прочие оказываются частными случаями.
Был и период сурового материализма (ещё в школе, в 70-х : ), и преданность йоге Патанджали, и много-много даосизма (наиболее полно и глубоко, по мне, описывающего _внешний_ мир), и восхищение исихазмом, и немного адвайты, и, наконец, буддизм -- как наиболее методологическая система совершенствования внутр. мира (начиная с чань/дзэн и -- вплоть до сутт ПК).

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2017), Фил (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для меня очевидно, что я верю, но в том числе потому, что то, что написал Шри Ауробиндо для моего ума более логично, чем все другое, в том числе по вопросу веры.  Поэтому меня и заинтересовал вопрос , а что такое вера с точки зрения буддизма, так как вижу, что Вы тоже верите. "Состояние ума" это что такое? Это что-то отличное от последовательности мыслей в уме? И как достигается состояние ума для веры в буддизм?


Так ведь дато же было линк на Сампасадания сутту, где *о будд. вере* (и не только о ней) всё -- по полочкам. Отчего не читаете?

Состояние ума -- это то, что управляет жизнью верующего: его мыслями, словами, деяниями (т.е. на трёх уровнях: ума, речи и тела).
Стало быть, вера как состояние ума (либо -- некие убеждения...) управляет мыслями, а не наоборот.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот видите, "а может и генерируется" (речь, напомним себе, о сознании живого существа после смерти).
> Так вот для того, чтобы быть уверенным, что генерируется (а не может быть), а тем более КАК генерируется (что, куда, зачем, откуда) и необходима религиозная вера.
> 
> Дополнительно.
> По неисчезновению энергии.
> ЖС живет, затрачивает энергию на сознание. ЖС умирает, не затрачивает энергию на сознание. Нечему переходить в другие формы.


И все???
И только для этого???
Так это же гадание на кофейной гуще!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

На всяк случай, хотя не раз уже цитировал, приведу ясное и точное пояснение Галилея:
*«Библия [т.е. религия] учит не тому, как устроено небо [чему учит наука], а тому, как взойти на небо»*. 
И все дела. : )

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Нет как такового сознания, это одно из свойств материи.


Хорошо сказано, только скорее наоборот материя это вид сознания. Сознание и психика это лишь комок определенных реакций на события, в этом смысле компьютер тоже сознание и вышел он из материи. И его реакция сформирована человеком. Например такие понятия как совесть это не свойство Ума, это сформированные социумом реакции, вообще все что предопределено это память, эго это набор воспоминаний. Но и материя это не что-то отдельное от Ума, она его отражение.

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну, у мну не было стремления порвать шаблон или учинить что-то подобное. Знаю Фила уже не первый год, не раз оппонировал ему (зачастую -- бесплодно), потому, можно сказать, чуть не восхищаюсь его упёртостью и, местами, упёртой бесцеремонностью... (Навек запомнил, как он обозвал отца Бодхисатты олигархом. При том, что он же не раз выражал свою, мягко скажем, нелюбовь к оным, граничащую с завистью. %)
> *Оттого сострадательно улыбаюсь его методичным попыткам явить собственную самость. : )*


Т.е. для улыбки сострадания (*бред*) Вы используете смайловую конструкцию , с отсутствием носа , так ?

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо сказано, только скорее наоборот материя это вид сознания. Сознание и психика это лишь комок определенных реакций на события, в этом смысле компьютер тоже сознание и вышел он из материи. И его реакция сформирована человеком. Например такие понятия как совесть это не свойство Ума, это сформированные социумом реакции, вообще все что предопределено это память, эго это набор воспоминаний. Но и материя это не что-то отдельное от Ума, она его отражение.


Это неважно. Ну другой вид монизма будет, а уж какая разница что там основа.
По мере сведения догматизма до нуля развитие мысли шло через плюрализм-дуализм-монизм (с отклонениями в этернализм и нигилизм) - взаимозависимое возникновение (пс). Гегель построил пс на основе сознания (такая йогачара), Маркс - материи, а можно вообще эту соломинку отпустить, все равно уже на воде не держит, так, для психологического успокоения и мотивации.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Дубинин (14.10.2017), СлаваА (14.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> .


Я ничего не понял, но все равно спасибо ))

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это неважно. Ну другой вид монизма будет, а уж какая разница что там основа.
> По мере сведения догматизма до нуля развитие мысли шло через плюрализм-дуализм-монизм (с отклонениями в этернализм и нигилизм) - взаимозависимое возникновение (пс). Гегель построил пс на основе сознания (такая йогачара), Маркс - материи, а можно вообще эту соломинку отпустить, все равно уже на воде не держит, так, для психологического успокоения и мотивации.


В смысле все генералы готовятся к прошлой войне? И действитльно-заядлых бойцов идеалогического фронта как то повыбило,основной вопрос философии,после 4го позитивизма и решать то неохота..просто математики сами по себе,физики сами по себе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Следите за руками. Имеется интерфейс (новые входные данные), индивидуальная накопленная база данных. Включается интерфейс, коммутируется с индивидуальной базой данных, сопоставляется - акт сознания, как результат сопоставления новых и извлекаемых из памяти данных. Процессы восприятия, регистрации, сопоставления и есть умственные, психические  компоненты.


Допустим, согласен с этой моделью возникновения акта сознания-чегото.

Модель описывает психический акт какогото данного момента. Но, при этом уже имеется индивидуальная база данных информации, это одно из необходимых условий. И следуя данной модели, сколько бы не отступали на один психический акт назад, всегда для возникновения того психического акта, как одно из обязательных условий будет требоваться наличие предшествующей индивидуальной базы данных информации.

Для возникновения новой конфигурации информации, кроме разных внешних условий отличных от базы информации, всегда необходима уже и заложенная база информации.
Для возникновения нового знания, кроме различных условий не являющихся знанием, всегда необходимо предшествующее именно знание.

Вот об этом говорю, что для возникновения каждого момента психического\умственного, как одно из необходимых условий  всегда требуется наличие и предшествующего момента психического\умственного.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так ведь дато же было линк на Сампасадания сутту, где *о будд. вере* (и не только о ней) всё -- по полочкам. Отчего не читаете?
> 
> Состояние ума -- это то, что управляет жизнью верующего: его мыслями, словами, деяниями (т.е. на трёх уровнях: ума, речи и тела).
> Стало быть, вера как состояние ума (либо -- некие убеждения...) управляет мыслями, а не наоборот.


  вот спасибо.очень точно и по делу!!А то вроде буддисты-а какие надругательства над верой позволяют себе!!

----------


## СлаваА

> Но -- не стрессом, а упорными поисками более универсальной картины мира (т.е. -- духовного Учения), относительно которой прочие оказываются частными случаями.
> Был и период сурового материализма (ещё в школе, в 70-х : ), и преданность йоге Патанджали, и много-много даосизма (наиболее полно и глубоко, по мне, описывающего _внешний_ мир), и восхищение исихазмом, и немного адвайты, и, наконец, буддизм -- как наиболее методологическая система совершенствования внутр. мира (начиная с чань/дзэн и -- вплоть до сутт ПК).


Любопытно, что я тоже искал более универсальную картину мира и нашел ее в интегральной йоге. А буддизм рассматриваю как частный случай.  :Smilie:  
Но должен сказать, что для меня буддизм второй по логичности картины мира. Если брать не только логичность саму по себе, но и соотношение с фактами наблюдаемой действительности и если воспользоваться терминами Фила, то психологическим противоречием.

----------


## СлаваА

> Очень просто, нужно изучить буддистскую Дхарму. 
> 
> И оставить в стороне фантазии о Боге. Я тут как раз недавно увидел картину Бога (у нас местная Маори религия) и в этот раз он был зеленого цвета. И тут меня осенило: так это ж рептилоид, такой же как Яхве, вот кому на самом деле поклоняются теисты


Психологическое противоречие в этом вопросе (страдание других людей и его смысл) остается. И я о Боге не фантазирую. Надо оставлять сознание открытым к тому что прийдет в опыте познания. То есть с практической точки зрения позиция почти как у Фила.  :Smilie:   Только я верю в Милость, а он в то что условия для его реки по достижению Нирваны сложатся сами. Но это просто разные слова.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> На всяк случай, хотя не раз уже цитировал, приведу ясное и точное пояснение Галилея:
> *«Библия [т.е. религия] учит не тому, как устроено небо [чему учит наука], а тому, как взойти на небо»*. 
> И все дела. : )


Боже мой.Вот кого копировал Карл Поппер!!тут и демаркация научного и другого.Тут и место тертуллиановсому "Верую.ибо абсурдно"Спасибо.Ай да Галилей.вот ведь человечище..

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это неважно. Ну другой вид монизма будет, а уж какая разница что там основа.
> По мере сведения догматизма до нуля развитие мысли шло через плюрализм-дуализм-монизм (с отклонениями в этернализм и нигилизм) - взаимозависимое возникновение (пс). Гегель построил пс на основе сознания (такая йогачара), Маркс - материи, а можно вообще эту соломинку отпустить, все равно уже на воде не держит, так, для психологического успокоения и мотивации.


Можно также наблюдать, как доходя до предела крайностей того или иного монизма начинается обратное движение мысли монизм-дуализм-плюрализм.
Напр.:
Веданта в Индии адвайта-двайта-бхеда абхеда
Движение западного мировоззрение начиная с Эпохи Возрождения
Психология начиная с середины прошлого века.
Политика ....

А потом доходя до неких крайних точек плюрализма (вот он страх перед регрессией\прогрессией в бесконечность)), снова дуализм-монизм и т.д. по кругу )

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Можно также наблюдать, как доходя до предела крайностей того или иного монизма начинается обратное движение мысли монизм-дуализм-плюрализм.
> Напр.:
> Веданта в Индии адвайта-двайта-бхеда абхеда
> Движение западного мировоззрение начиная с Эпохи Возрождения
> Психология начиная с середины прошлого века.
> Политика ....
> 
> А потом доходя до неких крайних точек плюрализма (вот он страх перед регрессией\прогрессией в бесконечность)), снова дуализм-монизм и т.д. по кругу )


Еще есть монизм + возможность индивидуального, но в основе единого сознания. Тогда закрываются многие противоречия. Но Вы его почему-то отвергли для своей картины мира ссылаясь на изменчивость. Но я не вижу тут противоречия. Есть изменчивость, но есть и некий вечный принцип. И из этого вечного принципа проявляются в изменчивости все вещи которые мы наблюдаем.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Психологическое противоречие в этом вопросе (страдание других людей и его смысл) остается. И я о Боге не фантазирую. Надо оставлять сознание открытым к тому что прийдет в опыте познания. То есть с практической точки зрения позиция почти как у Фила.   Только я верю в Милость, а он в то что условия для его реки по достижению Нирваны сложатся сами. Но это просто разные слова.


Я не знаю об интегральной йоге, но если это именно йога то там Бога нет. В Индии йоги не являются индуистами, это я с индийцем разговаривал, но даже в индуизме понятие Бога совершенно другое, это не кто то отличный от нас а любой может стать им слившись с Абсолютом - божественное сознание (в буддизме это называется Ум а не сознание). 
То есть да, в йоге цель - просветление, и в этом смысле она созвучна буддизму. 

Но что за Милость вы имеете в виду?

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Но что за Милость вы имеете в виду?


То же, что и Фил, когда говорит, что он не суетится как обыватель, а практически верит, что условия сложатся для медитации и Нирваны. Или по другому, что человек сам себя своей суетой и усилиями не может на самом деле себя освободить. Поэтому вера в милость.

----------

Алексей Л (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Еще есть монизм + возможность индивидуального, но в основе единого сознания. Тогда закрываются многие противоречия. Но Вы его почему-то отвергли для своей картины мира ссылаясь на изменчивость. Но я не вижу тут противоречия. Есть изменчивость, но есть и некий вечный принцип. И из этого вечного принципа проявляются в изменчивости все вещи которые мы наблюдаем.


Кому противоречия закрываются, кому открываются : )
Как с единым сознанием например, ведь на практике все сознаём разное. Но вот природа и свойства сознания вполне у всех может быть - одинаковые.

Вечные принципы неотвергаю, они вполне есть. Причём как и вечные и неизменяющиеся напр: понятия опирающиеся на то что есть и на то как это есть, так и неизменяющиеся и невечные напр: ложные идеи не соответствующие тому что есть и как это есть, так и изменяющиеся и вечные напр. потоки умов существ.

А вот что вечно неизменное может чёто изменчивое породить из самого себя - сомневаюсь, ведь вечно неизменное не может функционировать так как не изменяется, не может быть ни следствием чегото ни причиной чегото.

----------


## Алексей Л

> То же, что и Фил, когда говорит, что он не суетится как обыватель, а практически верит, что условия сложатся для медитации и Нирваны. Или по другому, что человек сам себя своей суетой и усилиями не может на самом деле себя освободить. Поэтому вера в милость.


Удачи!

----------

СлаваА (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Кому противоречия закрываются, кому открываются : )
> Как с единым сознанием например, ведь на практике все сознаём разное. Но вот природа и свойства сознания вполне у всех может быть - одинаковые.
> 
> Вечные принципы неотвергаю, они вполне есть. Причём как и вечные и неизменяющиеся напр: понятия опирающиеся на то что есть и на то как это есть, так и неизменяющиеся и невечные напр: ложные идеи не соответствующие тому что есть и как это есть, так и изменяющиеся и вечные напр. потоки умов существ.
> 
> А вот что вечно неизменное может чёто изменчивое породить из самого себя - сомневаюсь, ведь вечно неизменное не может функционировать так как не изменяется, не может быть ни следствием чегото ни причиной чегото.


Но если с другой стороны посмотреть, то вечно неизменное *ничем не обусловлено*, в том числе и тем, что оно только в себе должно быть. Поэтому как раз более логично, что оно проявляет себя, но при этом остается необусловлено и свободно от своего проявления. Творит не связано ни чем. И это также идеал для человека - быть свободным, но творить.

----------


## Фил

> Боже мой.Вот кого копировал Карл Поппер!!тут и демаркация научного и другого.Тут и место тертуллиановсому "Верую.ибо абсурдно"Спасибо.Ай да Галилей.вот ведь человечище..


Поппер чуть кочергой не получил на заседании кружка по этике.
Бегал быстро.

----------


## Фил

> Можно также наблюдать, как доходя до предела крайностей того или иного монизма начинается обратное движение мысли монизм-дуализм-плюрализм.
> Напр.:
> Веданта в Индии адвайта-двайта-бхеда абхеда
> Движение западного мировоззрение начиная с Эпохи Возрождения
> Психология начиная с середины прошлого века.
> Политика ....
> 
> А потом доходя до неких крайних точек плюрализма (вот он страх перед регрессией\прогрессией в бесконечность)), снова дуализм-монизм и т.д. по кругу )


Ага!
А прекратить и заняться чем-то уже более полезным, видимо, страшно!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Еще есть монизм + возможность индивидуального, но в основе единого сознания. Тогда закрываются многие противоречия. Но Вы его почему-то отвергли для своей картины мира ссылаясь на изменчивость. Но я не вижу тут противоречия. Есть изменчивость, но есть и некий вечный принцип. И из этого вечного принципа проявляются в изменчивости все вещи которые мы наблюдаем.


Все равно криво!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> В смысле все генералы готовятся к прошлой войне? И действитльно-заядлых бойцов идеалогического фронта как то повыбило,основной вопрос философии,после 4го позитивизма и решать то неохота..просто математики сами по себе,физики сами по себе.


Не было и нет никакого "основного вопроса", это придуманные самому себе приключения, чтобы не скучно было.
Спортивные соревнования офисных, дайвинг, марафон и пентатлон iron man

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Поппер чуть кочергой не получил на заседании кружка по этике.
> Бегал быстро.


Но она то всё равно вертится!

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не было и нет никакого "основного вопроса", это придуманные самому себе приключения, чтобы не скучно было.
> Спортивные соревнования офисных, дайвинг, марафон и пентатлон iron man


Эх!!А я то дурак!!Кандидатский минимум сдавал!!прост как чувствовал-зря!!

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Эх!!А я то дурак!!Кандидатский минимум сдавал!!прост как чувствовал-зря!!


Именно, все то что преподают на философских кафедрах в вузах это адъ и собрание стереотипов!

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Именно, все то что преподают на философских кафедрах в вузах это адъ и собрание стереотипов!


  кажется интуитивно ясно кто гонялся за Карлом П. с кочергом-с кафедры ктой то!!Видно зяб!!

----------


## Балдинг

> И все???
> И только для этого???
> Так это же гадание на кофейной гуще!


Вы меня запутали. У Вас же гадание (может, не может).
Вместо демонстрации логического следования два дня морочите голову.
Зачем?

----------


## Фил

> Вы меня запутали. У Вас же гадание (может, не может).
> Вместо демонстрации логического следования два дня морочите голову.
> Зачем?


Затем, что такого вопроса "что будет после смерти" не стоит.
Любой ответ на такой вопрос, это на данный момент - гадание на кофейной гуще.

Правильный ответ - привести свою картину мира в такое состояние, чтобы такое событие как "смерть" не имело значения.

И если Вы хотите сказать, что буддизм дает ответ на вопрос, что будет после смерти - нет, такого ответа он не дает!

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> кажется интуитивно ясно кто гонялся за Карлом П. с кочергом-с кафедры ктой то!!Видно зяб!!


Это был Витгенштейн!

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это был Витгенштейн!


Что с него взять-с гитлером вместе учился.Кажется даже за одной партой сидели..Несокрушимые были оба..Я говорит пришел,чтоб вернуть словам свой смысл!!И кочергом,и кочергом!!и уж точно у меня интуиция-ведь с кафедры!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> Допустим, согласен с этой моделью возникновения акта сознания-чегото.
> 
> Модель описывает психический акт какогото данного момента. Но, при этом уже имеется индивидуальная база данных информации, это одно из необходимых условий. И следуя данной модели, сколько бы не отступали на один психический акт назад, всегда для возникновения того психического акта, как одно из обязательных условий будет требоваться наличие предшествующей индивидуальной базы данных информации.
> 
> Для возникновения новой конфигурации информации, кроме разных внешних условий отличных от базы информации, всегда необходима уже и заложенная база информации.
> Для возникновения нового знания, кроме различных условий не являющихся знанием, всегда необходимо предшествующее именно знание.
> 
> Вот об этом говорю, что для возникновения каждого момента психического\умственного, как одно из необходимых условий  всегда требуется наличие и предшествующего момента психического\умственного.


А в чем rationale?

[Пока не получил Вашего ответа, а только _предполагая_, какие идеи могут преследоваться, исходя из последнего абзаца, поясняю. Есть период накопления первоначальной информации. А "уже заложенная база", применительно к ЖС - это рефлексы (инстинкты), передаваемые от родителей потомкам]

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Затем, что такого вопроса "что будет после смерти" не стоит.
> Любой ответ на такой вопрос, это на данный момент - гадание на кофейной гуще.
> 
> Правильный ответ - привести свою картину мира в такое состояние, чтобы такое событие как "смерть" не имело значения.
> 
> И если Вы хотите сказать, что буддизм дает ответ на вопрос, что будет после смерти - нет, такого ответа он не дает!


 экзистенциальный страх смерти древнее любых философий и вер.ичем дольше продолжительность жизни,тем навязчивее экзистенция цепляет этот страх..
Иисус умер молодым от удушья на кресте,Магомет два дня кричал смертным криком ,про Царевича сами знаете!
Вот мы и уперлись в иррациональное.А рациональные логические подсказки-хорошо если помогут.
Тут вспоминается древнее"Счастлив тот,кто в счастии умер"и Фромм вдруг!!

----------


## Фил

> экзистенциальный страх смерти древнее любых философий и вер.ичем дольше продолжительность жизни,тем навязчивее экзистенция цепляет этот страх..
> Иисус умер молодым от удушья на кресте,Магомет два дня кричал смертным криком ,про Царевича сами знаете!
> Вот мы и уперлись в иррациональное.А рациональные логические подсказки-хорошо если помогут.
> Тут вспоминается древнее"Счастлив тот,кто в счастии умер"и Фромм вдруг!!


Фромм мутный, нечоткий, как и все экзистенциалисты  :Smilie: 

Сначала надо понять, *что* умирает, а потом - пугаться.
Может и пугаться то нечего.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Затем, что такого вопроса "что будет после смерти" не стоит.
> Любой ответ на такой вопрос, это на данный момент - гадание на кофейной гуще.
> 
> Правильный ответ - привести свою картину мира в такое состояние, чтобы такое событие как "смерть" не имело значения.
> 
> И если Вы хотите сказать, что буддизм дает ответ на вопрос, что будет после смерти - нет, такого ответа он не дает!


И более того, вот за этот послесмертный садизм (от неопределённости)- и стоит рачительному человеку- не взлюбить религии, а наоборот- взлюбить атеизм и материализм махровый- покой дающий, ибо  последний пугает только болью и совсем не пугает отсутствием предмета для испуга (люди боятся не смерти- а виртуального прикладывания некого "себя- трупа" к "себе- живому")

----------

Фил (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А в чем rationale?


Выделение непосредственно умственного\психического - даёт возможность работы непосредственно с умом\психикой, разработки методологии и понимания непосредственно умственных\психических закономерностей  и инструментов для решения непосредственно умственных\психических проблем и вопросов.

Предпосылкой этому вполне может выступать отсутствие умственного\психического момента, которому бы не предшествовал момент не имеющий умственного\психического компонента.

По сути Сиддхартха Гаутама и пошёл таким путём, рассмотрев в ретроспективе возможность существеннее такого первого момента, и не обнаружил  такой возможности. Далее выделив обязательный чисто умственный\психический компонент для наличия переживания духкха, выделил необходимые чисто умственные\психические причины и условия необходимые для переживания духкха, выявил возможность их прекращения и путь ведущий к их полного прекращению.
Также и для не полного прекращения, как возможного этапа пути или так называемых временных целей,  выделил из общего понятия действие(карма) чисто умственные\психические действия являющимися необходимыми причинами и условия  переживания счастья-или-страдания (которые также включают как необходимый компонент наличие умственного\психического) и волне изложил методологию и инструменты могущие устранять умственные\психические причины и условия  не желательный  состояний  и взращивать желательные.
Что в принципе применимо и в контексте каждого настоящего момента жизни, и в контексте работы на перспективу одной лишь этой жизни, и на перспективу момента смерти(который обязательно с каждым произойдёт), и на перспективу возможности наличия  после смертного существования этого же потока умственного\психического.

В дальнейшем буддийские учёные разных направлений в той или иной мере расставляя по разному акценты продолжали работу начатую Буддой.

И вот, чтоб это перенеслось на запад, пусть даже не всё, а лишь наработки касательно контекста одной жизни, никак не обойтись без выделения умственного\психического в отдельную категорию. Так как именно с этим и этим в основном и работает буддизм.

(в принципе с этим же работает и психология(особенно современные направления) и нечто подобное произошло в лингвистике когда путём выделения языка и звуковой материи в отдельную категорию(со своими чисто языковыми законами, методологией и т.п.) появилась возможность исследования непосредственно в области языкознания)

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Фромм мутный, нечоткий, как и все экзистенциалисты 
> 
> Сначала надо понять, *что* умирает, а потом - пугаться.
> Может и пугаться то нечего.


дак приуготовление к смерти и сама смерть все же разные штуки.И можете готовиться,можете не готовиться-всё равно вы внекоем мифе,который надо накрепко запомнить..Недавно прочел мемуары князя Головина о расстреле на Соловках.Одн пел да воскреснет Бог,другой дрался и бил конвоиров своей деревянной ногой.
Вариантов много.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> Затем, что такого вопроса "что будет после смерти" не стоит.
> Любой ответ на такой вопрос, это на данный момент - гадание на кофейной гуще.
> 
> Правильный ответ - привести свою картину мира в такое состояние, чтобы такое событие как "смерть" не имело значения.
> 
> И если Вы хотите сказать, что буддизм дает ответ на вопрос, что будет после смерти - нет, такого ответа он не дает!


Опять 25. Причем тут смерть.
Для того, чтобы придерживаться воззрения о том, что "всё варится в одном котле и ничего никуда не девается" (монизм), религия не нужна.
А для того, чтобы построить концепт, расписать пути, указать правильный и уверовать в правильность пути нужна вера.

"По порядку ведения". Полагаю, что невозможность прийти к некоторому общему знаменателю обусловлена различным пониманием обсуждаемых понятий и логического следования. Вместе с тем, мне кажется, что вектор Вашего мышления мне понятен. Спасибо, что поделились мнением.

----------


## Фил

> Опять 25. Причем тут смерть.
> Для того, чтобы придерживаться воззрения о том, что "всё варится в одном котле и ничего никуда не девается" (монизм), религия не нужна.
> А для того, чтобы построить концепт, расписать пути, указать правильный и уверовать в правильность пути нужна вера.
> 
> "По порядку ведения". Полагаю, что невозможность прийти к некоторому общему знаменателю обусловлена различным пониманием обсуждаемых понятий и логического следования. Вместе с тем, мне кажется, что вектор Вашего мышления мне понятен. Спасибо, что поделились мнением.


А я даже не про монизм, а про буддизм, где не только ничего никуда не девается, ни ничего нигде и не появляется!

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> А я даже не про монизм, а про буддизм, где не только ничего никуда не девается, ни ничего нигде и не появляется!


Да, но с практической точки зрения все и появляется и девается. Вилкой в глаз себе стараемся не попасть, ближних защищаем, руки перед едой моем.  :Smilie:  
Мне это напомнило историю Рамакришны. У него был учитель нага саньяси, который проповедовал чистую адвайту. Но вот когда заболел дизентерией, то встал в реку и молился.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> вот спасибо.очень точно и по делу!!А то вроде буддисты-а какие надругательства над верой позволяют себе!!


Это они так как бы следуют путём мудрости... %)

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да, но с практической точки зрения все и появляется и девается. Вилкой в глаз себе стараемся не попасть, ближних защищаем, руки перед едой моем.  
> Мне это напомнило историю Рамакришны. У него был учитель нага саньяси, который проповедовал чистую адвайту. Но вот когда заболел дизентерией, то встал в реку и молился.


Да. Одно другому не мешает!




> Рассказывают про одно шутливое выражение врача Герофила; 
> он был современником Диодора, который, занятый диалектической безвкусной болтовней, употреблял софистические рассуждения против многого, 
> и [особенно] против движения. 
> 
> Вот однажды, вывихнув плечо, Диодор пришел на излечение к Герофилу, а тот сказал ему шутя: 
> «Плечо либо вывихнулось в том месте, где оно было, либо, в котором не было; но не в том, в котором было, 
> и не в том, в котором не было; значит, оно не вывихнулось»; 
> 
> софист же стал убедительно просить бросить такие рассуждения и применить к нему лечение, полагающееся по врачебному искусству. 
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. для улыбки сострадания (*бред*) Вы используете смайловую конструкцию , с отсутствием носа , так ?


Оксиморон -- не *бред*, а *оксиморон*... : )

----------

Шавырин (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Любопытно, что я тоже искал более универсальную картину мира и нашел ее в интегральной йоге. А буддизм рассматриваю как частный случай.  
> Но должен сказать, что для меня буддизм второй по логичности картины мира. Если брать не только логичность саму по себе, но и соотношение с фактами наблюдаемой действительности и если воспользоваться терминами Фила, то психологическим противоречием.


Путаница патамушта... %)
А вот если не путать логичную картину внешнего мира (с которым миром лучше ничего не поделывать : ) с методологической системой совершенствования мира внутреннего (которым миром и следует заниматься по преимуществу), то Фил с его терминами тут ни к чему, ибо нет же никаких противоречий... Либо они -- кажущиеся, просто в силу поверхностного знакомства с Дхаммой.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> То же, что и Фил, когда говорит, что он не суетится как обыватель, а практически верит, что условия сложатся для медитации и Нирваны. Или по другому, что человек сам себя своей суетой и усилиями не может на самом деле себя освободить. Поэтому вера в милость.


Чем это отличается от примитивного фатализма?
В правильном : ) буддизме, как уже цитировал чуть раньше, "*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить*".

Хотя, канеш, сидеть/ходить, терпеливо дожидаясь, когда же условия и обстоятельства приведут тя к ниббане, -- занятие для некоторых людей куда более увлекательное. : )

----------

Марина В (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Да. Одно другому не мешает!


Возможно не мешает, пока все благополучно с плечом!

----------


## Фил

> Возможно не мешает, пока все благополучно с плечом!


Не об этом речь, а об относительном и абсолютном.
Относительное (практическое) абсолютному не противоречит.

----------


## СлаваА

> Чем это отличается от примитивного фатализма?
> В правильном : ) буддизме, как уже цитировал чуть раньше, "*Ибо сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя. Не совершает зла он тоже сам, и сам очищает себя. Чистота и скверна связаны с самим собой. Одному другого не очистить*".
> 
> Хотя, канеш, сидеть/ходить, терпеливо дожидаясь, когда же условия и обстоятельства приведут тя к ниббане, -- занятие для некоторых людей куда более увлекательное. : )


Фатализм это когда все предрешено. Действие же милости необусловлено ни чем, ни кармой, ни усердием. Это как в дзене - удар учителя палкой и ты в Нирване.  :Smilie:  Но я за усердие и приложение усилий, но действие Милости не исключаю.  
А по поводу "сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя" Вы это приводите уже как аксиому, но она не очевидна. Или точнее в ней только часть истины. Буддизм видит в мире только страдание, поэтому хочет освободится от страдания при чем индивидуально. Но в мире можно видеть и проявление чистой ни чем не связанной Ананды, которая истекает из непроявленного в мир проявленный. И если с этой точки зрения посмотреть, то и решение проблемы освобождения и очищения видится по другому. От желания и обусловленности надо освободиться, а не от проявления.

----------


## Фил

> Чем это отличается от примитивного фатализма?


Отличается тем, что будущее не определено.

Вот Вы любите повторять "сам.. сам... сам..."
Что значит "сам" ?

----------


## СлаваА

> Не об этом речь, а об относительном и абсолютном.
> Относительное (практическое) абсолютному не противоречит.


Но между ними пропасть, которую логически в буддизме не связать?

----------


## Фил

Вы, ЮйКан, честно говоря, даже не пытаетесь понять, о чем я говорю и просто все с сарказмом извращаете.

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Но между ними пропасть, которую логически в буддизме не связать?


Нет пропасти. Они вполне со-существуют одномоментно.
Мне это стало понятно после "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны и "Введение в мадхъямаку" Чандракирти.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Нет пропасти. Они вполне со-существуют одномоментно.
> Мне это стало понятно после "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны и "Введение в мадхъямаку" Чандракирти.


А какой смысл в существовании такого относительного (практического) где надо родных от чикатилы защищать?

----------


## Фил

> А какой смысл в существовании такого относительного (практического) где надо родных от чикатилы защищать?


Вам конкретно Вам нужно защищать родных от Чикатило А.Р.?
Нет ведь, хотя бы потому,  что последнего уже давно расстреляли.
К чему эти обобщения?

Если Вы что-то делаете, значит Вы уже в этом смысл для себя нашли, иначе бы не делали.
И какая разница, что другие по этому поводу скажут и какой смысл вложат они?

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Обобщение - свойство разума для быстрых операций с воспринимаемыми объектами.
Но надо отдавать отчет, что обобщений как таковых не существует.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Обобщение - свойство разума для быстрых операций с воспринимаемыми объектами.
> Но надо отдавать отчет, что обобщений как таковых не существует.


Филу жить и радоваться!!
когда микроскоп сдвигает фокус от микро или макровинта-обьект не меняется!!но меняется наблюдатель.добавьте к этому фрактальное представление о мире по Мальдеброту 
и то,что наблюдатель "ковыряясь в себе" как в фрактале познает фрактал вообще относительно его..можете заменить фрактал на матрешку!!

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фатализм это когда все предрешено. Действие же милости необусловлено ни чем, ни кармой, ни усердием. Это как в дзене - удар учителя палкой и ты в Нирване.  Но я за усердие и приложение усилий, но действие Милости не исключаю.


Эх, дзэн -- такая штука, что о нирване в нём, как и о перерождениях, говорится редко и пробуждение (предполагающее ряд чётких уровней) замещено просветлением... Специфика такая.




> А по поводу "сам человек совершает зло, и сам оскверняет себя" Вы это приводите уже как аксиому, но она не очевидна. Или точнее в ней только часть истины. Буддизм видит в мире только страдание, поэтому хочет освободится от страдания при чем индивидуально. Но в мире можно видеть и проявление чистой ни чем не связанной Ананды, которая истекает из непроявленного в мир проявленный. И если с этой точки зрения посмотреть, то и решение проблемы освобождения и очищения видится по другому.


Правильный буддизм (изложенный в ПК) отличается от теизма тем, что рекомендует принять на себя всю ответственность за любые свои деяния. ВСЮ. НА СЕБЯ. Не уповая на чью-либо/некую милость, но последовательно свершая благое, не совершая неблагого и очищая свой ум.
Теизм же (куда относятся и некоторые ветви буддизма) предполагает сущ-ние некоего внешнего источника МИЛОСТИ, способного обустроить сущ-ние человека в силу тех или иных причин. Однако, при всей возможной вероятности сущ-ния такого источника (ну вдруг он есть [чего только в мире не бывает!), хотя действует избирательно?], его милость не способна вывести сущ-во из колеса смертей и рождений...




> От желания и обусловленности надо освободиться, а не от проявления.


Именно это и рекомендует правильный буддизм (отчего, в частности, и ведётся в нём речь об отречении от мирского...), включая туда и рождения/проявления. : ) Давал уже цитату-определение состояния достижения окончательного освобождения...

----------

Балдинг (14.10.2017), Марина В (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> принять на себя всю ответственность за любые свои деяния. ВСЮ. НА СЕБЯ.


С экзистенциализмом Сартра не путаете?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отличается тем, что будущее не определено.


Как это -- не определено? Цитирую Славу: "практически верит, что условия сложатся для медитации и Нирваны".




> Вот Вы любите повторять "сам.. сам... сам..."
> Что значит "сам" ?


Когда Вы пишите, к примеру "Я прочитал", кого имеет в виду?

А вообще это местоимение, которое ясно понимал даже мой неглупый йорк, будучи всего лишь домашней собакой! : )
За компом сижу -- спиной к дивану, на каком любил располагаться Оська (Осман). И в его молодости он обожал доставать меня приглашением поиграть с мячиком, какой сталкивал носом мне в ноги, под стол. Иногда мячик укатывался глубоко под стол или вообще куда-то... и мне лень было его искать. Тогда я, потыкавшись туда-сюда, и говорил: "Сам!". И он шустро соскакивал с дивана и приволакивал мячик, после чего игра продолжалась.

----------


## Фил

Хотя у Сартра более мощно - всю ответственность за всё на себя.
А это - умеренный экзистенциализм.

Когда ж буддизм то будет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> С экзистенциализмом Сартра не путаете?


Будду -- с Сартром? %) Ни-ко-гда! : )

----------


## Фил

> Как это -- не определено? Цитирую Славу: "практически верит, что условия сложатся для медитации и Нирваны"..


А......
Меня уже цитируют и комментируют!
 :Kiss: 
И даже меня не спрашивают.
Чувствую себя живым классиком!




> Когда Вы пишите, к примеру "Я прочитал", кого имеет в виду?


Хотите все упростить?

----------


## Фил

> Будду -- с Сартром? %) Ни-ко-гда! : )


А очень похоже в таком изложении.
"Перед пустым миром беру на себя ответственность"

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотя у Сартра более мощно - всю ответственность за всё на себя.
> А это - умеренный экзистенциализм.
> 
> Когда ж буддизм то будет?


Буддизм уже есть, ибо цитирую, в частности, Дхаммападу.
Экзистенциализм же из сансары не выводит... Кармой клянусь!
Потому путаю -- умеренно или мощно -- не я.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А......
> Меня уже цитируют и комментируют!
> 
> И даже меня не спрашивают.
> Чувствую себя живым классиком!


Инджой, да! : ))




> Хотите все упростить?


Пытаюсь помочь Вам са-мо-му ответить на вполне конкретный Ваш же вопрос.
?

----------


## Фил

> Буддизм уже есть, ибо цитирую, в частности, Дхаммападу.
> Экзистенциализм же из сансары не выводит... Кармой клянусь!
> Потому путаю -- умеренно или мощно -- не я.


Что такое "ответственность" ?
Я же не просто так спросил, что такое "сам"?

Преступник всегда сам виноват в своих преступлениях?
Это далеко можно пойти.
Бедные сами виноваты, что они бедные,
жертва сама виновата, что ее ограбили,
евреи сами виноваты в холокосте и т.д.?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А очень похоже в таком изложении.
> "Перед пустым миром беру на себя ответственность"


"Похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая." %)
В общем -- кажимость. Бывает, да.

----------


## Фил

> Инджой, да! : ))


Забавно




> Пытаюсь помочь Вам са-мо-му ответить на вполне конкретный Ваш же вопрос.
> ?


 Вы озвучиваете типично Сартровскую этическую точку зрения.
Для меня же понятия "ответственность" и "вина" неопределены, и в том виде, что под ними подразумевают сейчас, это приносит одни только проблемы и калечит психику.

Я сейчас подумал, это какая-то модернизация первородного греха!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что такое "ответственность" ?
> Я же не просто так спросил, что такое "сам"?
> 
> Преступник всегда сам виноват в своих преступлениях?
> Это далеко можно пойти.
> Бедные сами виноваты, что они бедные,
> жертва сама виновата, что ее ограбили,
> евреи сами виноваты в холокосте и т.д.?


Во, пошла косить мусорная машина... %)
ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ БУДДИЗМ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТ ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЮ ДХАММЫ ПРИНИМАТЬ НА СЕБЯ ВСЮ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ЗА СВОИ ДЕЯНИЯ.
А прочие -- как умеют, уповая на что кому пришлось...

----------

Марина В (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> "Похожа свинья на ёжа, только щетина не такая." %)
> В общем -- кажимость. Бывает, да.


Потому что понятие "ответственность/сам"  возвращает нас к "свободе выбора".
Каким образом можно осуществить "свободу выбора" (т.е. нечто необусловленное) в обусловленном мире - мне непонятно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Во, пошла косить мусорная машина... %)
> ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ БУДДИЗМ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТ ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЮ ДХАММЫ ПРИНИМАТЬ НА СЕБЯ ВСЮ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ЗА СВОИ ДЕЯНИЯ.
> А прочие -- как умеют, уповая на что кому пришлось...


Это прямо неиссякаемый источник для фарисейства и индульгенций, тогда!
В такой формулировке.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Тут - я, а тут - не я.
В зависимости от степеней тщеславия и/или мазохизма.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Забавно
> 
>  Вы озвучиваете типично Сартровскую этическую точку зрения.
> Для меня же понятия "ответственность" и "вина" неопределены, и в том виде, что под ними подразумевают сейчас, это приносит одни только проблемы и калечит психику.
> 
> Я сейчас подумал, это какая-то модернизация первородного греха!


Уже не ИНДЖОЙ, а полный УЖС, правда? 
Чего только САМ ни нароешь В СВОЕЙ голове, чтобы не отвечать на простой вопрос...

----------


## Балдинг

> А я даже не про монизм, а про буддизм, где не только ничего никуда не девается, ни ничего нигде и не появляется!


Спасибо, Фил :-)
Уже понял, что своеобразность Вашего мышления, артистизм в наполнении понятий содержанием, и способ выражения мысли не согласуется с моим пониманием рационального :-)

Подводим, наконец, итог. То, что Фил считает логически доказуемым, ум Балдинга не смог усмотреть таковым. No problem.

----------

Юй Кан (14.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Во, пошла косить мусорная машина... %)
> ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ БУДДИЗМ РЕКОМЕНДУЕТ ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЮ ДХАММЫ ПРИНИМАТЬ НА СЕБЯ ВСЮ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ ЗА СВОИ ДЕЯНИЯ.
> А прочие -- как умеют, уповая на что кому пришлось...


А тогда правильный буддизм=стандартный экзистенциализм,и не религия!!Маловато для сложной и противоречивой махины буддизма!!
Парадоксально пиэсса на дне и монолог Сатина вспоминается..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Потому что понятие "ответственность/сам"  возвращает нас к "свободе выбора".
> Каким образом можно осуществить "свободу выбора" (т.е. нечто необусловленное) в обусловленном мире - мне непонятно.


Чтобы это понять, необходимо осуществить сложнейшую рассудочную операцию: не искать и даже не вводить как понятие в обусловленном мире идеальную/необусловленную свободу выбора, неограниченную кармой и условиями/обстоятельствами...
В очередной раз, кстати, вводите, уклоняясь от простого ответа, новые для диалога понятия, подменяя предмет обсуждения.




> Это прямо неиссякаемый источник для фарисейства и индульгенций, тогда!
> В такой формулировке.


В формулировке упования на некую горнюю милость (по сути -- на некую индульгенцию, чего нет в правильном буддизме) -- самый обширный простор для индульгирования и т.п.

Фил, мне опять надоело как-то разумно реагировать на Ваш прихотливый и извилистый поток сознания. 
Потому этот гэйм -- овер. С чем и поздравлям. : )

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы это понять, необходимо осуществить сложнейшую рассудочную операцию: не искать и даже не вводить как понятие в обусловленном мире идеальную/необусловленную свободу выбора, неограниченную кармой и условиями/обстоятельствами...


"Обусловленная свобода выбора" ???
Три слова и ни одно с другим не согласуется!
Тройной оксюморон!




> В очередной раз, кстати, вводите, уклоняясь от простого ответа, новые для диалога понятия, подменяя предмет обсуждения.


Не со зла!
Считал, что "обусловленную свободу выбора" обсуждать не имеет смысла вообще, как рога зайца.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Обусловленная свобода выбора" ???
> Три слова и ни одно с другим не согласуется!
> Тройной оксюморон!


Эт что-то с нейронами, что ли? Не согласуецца... %)
Не согласуецца о-гра-ни-чен-на-я свобода? С чем не согласуецца, если по жизни -- сплошь и рядом встречаиццо?




> Не со зла!


Да нет у мну обвинений во зле ни к кому...
Если человек поступил/поступает неправильно, значит, иначе он не мог/не может
В общем, есть такая простая сострадательная максима: НЕ ВИНА, а -- БЕДА.




> Считал, что "обусловленную свободу выбора" обсуждать не имеет смысла вообще, как рога зайца.


И правда, чего её обсуждать? Она просто есть! : )
Нужно её спокойно (неотвратимо обусловленную) признать и не гонять ментальные волны из крайности в крайность (что свидетельствует о ч/б мышлении).

----------

Балдинг (15.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

Более того, "обусловленная свобода выбора"- единственно возможная свобода, ибо сам "выбор"- есть верх обусловленности.

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017), Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А тогда правильный буддизм=стандартный экзистенциализм,и не религия!!Маловато для сложной и противоречивой махины буддизма!!


Да успокойтесь... Столько крику. %)
И не жадничайте по поводу сложной и противоречивой махины: у мну ничего не говорилось о ней, ибо -- только о буддизме ПК. : )




> Парадоксально пиэсса на дне и монолог Сатина вспоминается..


Уфф и аллюзионисты же Вы с Филом -- обнять и плакать... %)
Сколько лет (?) практикуете, а не можете толком сосредоточиться на обсуждаемой теме, отвлекаясь на всякое пятое-десятое...

----------

Шуньяананда (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

А свобода ограничена до какой то степени?
И до какой?
А в итоге - до крайней степени!

----------


## Фил

> Более того, "обусловленная свобода выбора"- единственно возможная свобода, ибо сам "выбор"- есть верх обусловленности.


Тогда откуда ответственность и сам?
Или это тоже надо понимать как безответственность и другой?

----------


## СлаваА

А как Вам такая точка зрения, что для обычного сознания человека вообще выбора нет? Ему кажется, что он совершает выбор, но на самом деле за него совершает выбор силы, которые обусловили его выбор. Поэтому свободу выбора человек получает только тогда когда его сознание имеет возможность подняться к своему трансцендентному источнику (который ничем не обусловлен) и действовать из него.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А свобода ограничена до какой то степени?
> И до какой?
> А в итоге - до крайней степени!


Бывает и такой итог: полный паралич, к примеру... Или там летарг. сон...
А так у разных существ -- по-разному.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А свобода ограничена до какой то степени?
> И до какой?
> А в итоге - до крайней степени!


Ничего подобного, раз обусловленность полная, то и "относительная" (обусловленная) свобода (быть "чему-то")- ничем не ограничена.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> А свобода ограничена до какой то степени?
> И до какой?
> А в итоге - до крайней степени!


Мне тоже так кажется. У нас есть иллюзия выбора, но просто мы не осознаем тот баланс сил который привел к определенному выбору. Но из-за эго мы присваиваем этот выбор себе.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А как Вам такая точка зрения, что для обычного сознания человека вообще выбора нет? Ему кажется, что он совершает выбор, но на самом деле за него совершает выбор силы, которые обусловили его выбор. Поэтому свободу выбора человек получает только тогда когда его сознание имеет возможность подняться к своему трансцендентному источнику (который ничем не обусловлен) и действовать из него.


В буддизме т.н. "намерение"- главный создатель кармы (иначе говоря в случае присутствия "предопределённости"- нирвана не возможна)

----------


## Фил

> Бывает и такой итог: полный паралич, к примеру... Или там летарг. сон...
> А так у разных существ -- по-разному.


А давайте от паралича идти.
Когда свобода появится?

----------


## Фил

> В буддизме т.н. "намерение"- главный создатель кармы (иначе говоря в случае присутствия "предопределённости"- нирвана не возможна)


Четана.
Только она не из ниоткуда.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда откуда ответственность и сам?
> Или это тоже надо понимать как безответственность и другой?


Ну я не знаю, моё дело буддизм валить (а оправдывать не моя служба)

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> В буддизме т.н. "намерение"- главный создатель кармы (иначе говоря в случае присутствия "предопределённости"- нирвана не возможна)


А что является источником "намерения"? То есть понятно, что это тоже сила наряду с другими силами - ленью, глупостью, неспособностью, совместный баланс которых приводит или не приводит к продвижению на пути. Но кто/что в буддизме продуцирует эту силу намерения?
Хотя я может неправильно понял? В моей версии предопределенности нет, так как допускается действие необусловленной ничем милости.

----------


## Дубинин

> А что является источником "намерения"? То есть понятно, что это тоже сила наряду с другими силами - ленью, глупостью, неспособностью, совместный баланс которых приводит или не приводит к продвижению на пути. Но кто/что в буддизме продуцирует эту силу намерения?


Дак: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тришна...B7.D0.BC.D0.B5

----------


## Фил

> А что является источником "намерения"? То есть понятно, что это тоже сила наряду с другими силами - ленью, глупостью, неспособностью, совместный баланс которых приводит или не приводит к продвижению на пути. Но кто/что в буддизме продуцирует эту силу намерения?
> Хотя я может неправильно понял? В моей версии предопределенности нет, так как допускается действие необусловленной ничем милости.


Это не важно.
Суть в том, что намерение тоже обусловлено.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Да успокойтесь... Столько крику. %)
> И не жадничайте по поводу сложной и противоречивой махины: у мну ничего не говорилось о ней, ибо -- только о буддизме ПК. : )
> 
> 
> Уфф и аллюзионисты же Вы с Филом -- обнять и плакать... %)
> Сколько лет (?) практикуете, а не можете толком сосредоточиться на обсуждаемой теме, отвлекаясь на всякое пятое-десятое...


Эк Вас в споре то прёт!!ей -ей,Вы о проекциях то ведь знаете.
Но дело не в том,похож ли Камю на Юй кана-а в том что еще в буддизме кроме ответственности,даже таким как загадочный для меня ПКбуддизм.Новоязом как то я брезгую пользоваться!!
моральное качество самой высокой пробы встречал я и в оществах низкого морального уровня.Типа-"отвечаю","за базар ответишь"!!
 то есть брать на себя-это здорово!!

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Четана.
> Только она не из ниоткуда.


Ну да, и поэтому нирвана для всех- не светит- расходимся (всё предопределено) (или точно "светит"- поэтому можно косячить)

----------


## Фил

> Ну да, и поэтому нирвана для всех- не светит- расходимся (всё предопределено) (или точно "светит"- поэтому можно косячить)


Ага, конечно, накосячили.
Попробуйте!
Думаете, если Бога нет то все дозволено?

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Кроме рамок собственной свободы выбора обусловленных прошлой кармой (тобишь отпечатками,тенденциями, привычками, потенциями... в уме) нужны ведь и возможности и условия представляющиеся другими, также и действия сил природы есть и прочее, что в совокупности и составляет каждую конкретную ситуацию.

Да и любая карма обусловлено зависит от других.
Что благая, что не благая, без наличия других невозможна.

----------

Фил (14.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Кроме рамок собственной свободы выбора обусловленных прошлой кармой (тобишь отпечатками,тенденциями, привычками, потенциями... в уме) нужны ведь и возможности и условия представляющиеся другими, также и действия сил природы есть и прочее, что в совокупности и составляет каждую конкретную ситуацию.


А кто с этим спорит ????

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ага, конечно, накосячили.
> Попробуйте!
> Думаете, если Бога нет то все дозволено?


Конечно дозволено  (пока мильцанер не поймал), ибо Бога нет, а при предопределении- и Нирвана не светит (ибо если-бы "светила"- то карм- помноженный на бесконечность- всех ту-да бы и того..)

----------


## Фил

> Конечно дозволено  (пока мильцанер не поймал), ибо Бога нет, а при предопределении- и Нирвана не светит (ибо если-бы "светила"- то карм- помноженный на бесконечность- всех ту-да бы и того..)


Пока милиционер не поймал!
Это как советский суд не зависит ни от кого, кроме райкома!

----------

Дубинин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Пока милиционер не поймал!
> Это как советский суд не зависит ни от кого, кроме райкома!


Так выходит тотальный кармический мент- отсутствие Бога (в христианском понимании), и не возможность буддийской нирваны- оставляют выход к смуглым братьям с рупиями..?

----------


## Фил

> Так выходит тотальный кармический мент- отсутствие Бога (в христианском понимании), и не возможность буддийской нирваны- оставляют выход к смуглым братьям с рупиями..?


А как невозможность нирваны появилась???
Я что то пропустил.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А как невозможность нирваны появилась???
> Я что то пропустил.


Ну вот-же том 642 моих трудов

----------

Мяснов (15.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот-же том 642 моих трудов


Ааа...
Так светит нирвана. Светит всем без исключения.

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (14.10.2017), Дубинин (14.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Мне это напомнило историю Рамакришны. У него был учитель нага саньяси, который проповедовал чистую адвайту. Но вот когда заболел дизентерией, то встал в реку и молился.


Это мудро, индийцы и сейчас испражняются в реку

----------


## Алексей Л

> Более того, "обусловленная свобода выбора"- единственно возможная свобода, ибо сам "выбор"- есть верх обусловленности.


Хорошо сказано!

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ага, конечно, накосячили.
> Попробуйте!
> Думаете, если Бога нет то все дозволено?


А откуда у нас сейчас столько жестокости в мире?
Разве "все дозволено" не является доказательством что Бога нет?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Facepalm:  :Big Grin: 

Сразу хочу оговориться что я не против Бого религий хотя и не считаю их правильными, и дело не в том что кто-то умней или глупей, это мало зависит от интеллекта.
Ведь каждый имеет разный уровень "духовного" саморазвития и вроме этого нужно иметь хорощую карму чтобы встретить и приняь Дхарму. А что делать теми кто  недоразвит? Они не будут никого слушать кроме Босса который может наказать, все эти религии основаны на страхе. В этом смысле Бого религии могут помочь несмотря на гнилой источник, ведь самопознание даже ложное все равно происходит, к тому же в лютой религии есть мораль.

----------


## Фил

Почему "сейчас"?
Раньше жестокости было на порядок больше.
В кипятке варили, в ступе толели заживо, отвары всякие пить заставляли Сократа.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> В кипятке варили, в ступе толели заживо, отвары всякие пить заставляли Сократа.


Нет, его не заставляли. Суд ему вынес решение покинуть Афины, а он не захотел. Он сам, добровольно выпил яд, это было его личное решение. Ареопаг потом вынес судьям Сократа такое-же решение - изгнал их из города.

----------


## СлаваА

> Ааа...
> Так светит нирвана. Светит всем без исключения.


Я бы сказал, что всем светит жизнь божественная, освобожденная от страдания, необусловленная, свободная.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Нет, его не заставляли. Суд ему вынес решение покинуть Афины, а он не захотел. Он сам, добровольно выпил яд, это было его личное решение. Ареопаг потом вынес судьям Сократа такое-же решение - изгнал их из города.


Васильич,мне бу очень хотелоь,чтобы вы прочли Апологию Сократа и Критон Платона.В сети они есть.И Вам я очень завидую,как всякому,кому предстоит Пир!!
   Голосование было за Виновен!!И сократа приговорили к смерти.Он мог бежать-но принял яд.ВЫпил болиголов и умер

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2017), Фил (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это мудро, индийцы и сейчас испражняются в реку


такие мудрецы и сейчас стоят в Голландии в Амстере  вдоль каналов.В малой нужде!!

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Более того, "обусловленная свобода выбора"- единственно возможная свобода, ибо сам "выбор"- есть верх обусловленности.


 Дубинину жить и радоваться!!
Если приперло и есть выбор,да еще риски,типа в сеть попадет рыбка,то возможность выбирать-множество вариантов-оно кажется свободой!!
но ведь есть рыбки,которые никогда ВАААЩЕ не попадают сеть.
Если чтоб не попасть в тюрьму,ты не должен воровать-это одно.А если ты вообще никогда и не задумался что й то стырить ВААЩе-то если и занесло на шконку,как то посвободнее,не так ли..
  Ведь конечно лукавая правда в Чаньском трактате про недопущении выбора-иначе не проявится ВААЩе
  В экперименте изучали ассоциации на слово СВОБОДА контентным анализом. Масс медиа СССР дали контент,связи типа "осознанная необходимость"
Леченные шизофреники из Кащенко ровно так же проявились.
А вот люди творческих профессий в ассоциациях дали -ПОЛЁТ,и пр. романтические асссоциации.
Есть же рыбы,которые никогда не попадают в сеть."МИр ловил меня но не поймал"(Г.Сковорода)
Непривязанные среди привязанных живём мы счастливо!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.10.2017), Дубинин (15.10.2017), Фил (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Буддизм уже есть, ибо цитирую, в частности, Дхаммападу.
> *Экзистенциализм же из сансары не выводит.*.. Кармой клянусь!
> Потому путаю -- умеренно или мощно -- не я.


 Вот странно-после таких точных посылов,цитат из Галилея-и такое.
Если вы пользуетесь компьютером,а они з сансары не выводит,так и в окно его??
Не возможен прямой путь во времени и пространстве для человека.У него одна нога всегда короче другой. Ида не равна пингале.

----------

Фил (15.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Я бы сказал, что всем светит жизнь божественная, освобожденная от страдания, необусловленная, свободная.


Не, божественная это когда живешь 1 раз и потом суд и в 90% из 100 навечно в Ад, какая свобода?

В общем спасибо, ну ее такую перспективу

----------


## СлаваА

> Не, божественная это когда живешь 1 раз и потом суд и в 90% из 100 навечно в Ад, какая свобода?
> 
> В общем спасибо, ну ее такую перспективу


У Вас наверное просто аллергия (обусловленность ума) на христианство и на слова бог и его производные?  :Wink:

----------


## Алексей Л

> У Вас наверное просто аллергия (обусловленность ума) на христианство и на слова бог и его производные?


Угадали, я люблю конкретный разговор, без фантазий. Вот представьте кто-то верит в Деда Мороза и приходит на форум и начинает употребдять слова основанные на своей вере, мало того что Дед Мороз не имеет смысла так дальнейшие производные например жизнь дедморозовая выглядят вообще феерично.

----------


## СлаваА

> Угадали, я люблю конкретный разговор, без фантазий. Вот представьте кто-то верит в Деда Мороза и приходит на форум и начинает употребдять слова основанные на своей вере, мало того что Дед Мороз не имеет смысла так дальнейшие производные например жизнь дедморозовая выглядят вообще феерично.


Это ограничения языка. Мысль уже ограничена, а мысль выраженная в слове еще более ограничена. Поэтому и споры по написанному, кто-то так понял, а кто-то иначе. Я вот ничего не имею против термина Дед Мороз, если его определить как некий высший, единый принцип.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Угадали, я люблю конкретный разговор, без фантазий. Вот представьте кто-то верит в Деда Мороза и приходит на форум и начинает употребдять слова основанные на своей вере, мало того что Дед Мороз не имеет смысла так дальнейшие производные например жизнь дедморозовая выглядят вообще феерично.


Слово "Бог" с качествами:
1. Творец беспрерывный прямо сейчас и всегда- всего..
2.Ему не указ никто.
3.При переживании честном сего факта (факта, а не веры в него), придёт благодать (отсутствие проблем- с присутствием блаженства)
такое слово вполне описывает правдивый феномен- замечательно находимый и честно- работающий.
(весь мир для вас "выпрыгивает" не известно от куда и не контролируемо в виде ваших ощущений  тела- и над сим процессом вы не властны и погружение в этот правдивый процесс- приводит к крайней степени отдыха и сбрасывания с себя любого страха и ответственности)
А у вас какой-то странный отвергаемый Бог))

----------

СлаваА (15.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А у вас какой-то странный отвергаемый Бог))


Почему странный, в классическом определении - верховное существо, реальная личность, создавшее все и управляющее миром, никто иной не сможет стать Богом так как он из другого теста.

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему странный, в классическом определении - верховное существо, реальная личность, создавшее все и управляющее миром, никто иной не сможет стать Богом так как он из другого теста.


Конечно- и это ваше определение- полностью укладывается в личное переживание (удостоверение факта существования- праманой прямого переживания) этого феномена- мною описанного.

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Почему странный, в классическом определении - верховное существо, реальная личность, создавшее все и управляющее миром, никто иной не сможет стать Богом так как он из другого теста.


Такое определение Бога в дуальных религиях. Такое определение Бога я бы тоже отвергал.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот странно-после таких точных посылов,цитат из Галилея-и такое.
> Если вы пользуетесь компьютером,а они з сансары не выводит,так и в окно его??
> Не возможен прямой путь во времени и пространстве для человека.У него одна нога всегда короче другой. Ида не равна пингале.


Да ничего же странного, ибо у Вас случилось передёргивание ("намеренная искаженно-ложная передача чужой мысли в свою пользу"), потому как нигде у мну ни после чего не было рекомендаций кидать компы или какое ни то учение -- в окно. : )

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Конечно- и это ваше определение- полностью укладывается в личное переживание (удостоверение факта существования- праманой прямого переживания) этого феномена- мною описанного.


Бога создали (придумали) рептилоиды для контроля населения, мысль материальна и такого "Бога" создали, но это не "реальный" Бог,  его существование подпитывается только энергией верующих. вы так же могли видеть одного из рептилоидов, они используют мимикрию.

----------


## Дубинин

> Бога создали (придумали) рертилоиды для контроля населения, мысль материальна и такого "Бога" создали, но это не "реальный" Бог, вы так же могли видеть одного из рептилоидов, они используют мимикрию.


Рептилоидов создавших бога- вы можете как проповедник сего знания- попытаться дать нам пережить- научив этому..Иначе проповедь не убедительна.

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Такое определение Бога в дуальных религиях. Такое определение Бога я бы тоже отвергал.


Поэтому лучше не использовать этот термин.

----------


## Алексей Л

> Рептилоидов создавших бога- вы можете как проповедник сего знания- попытаться дать нам пережить- научив этому..Иначе проповедь не убедительна.


Смотрите сеансы гипноза, или сами попробуйте

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бога создали (придумали) рептилоиды для контроля населения, мысль материальна и такого "Бога" создали, но это не "реальный" Бог,  его существование подпитывается только энергией верующих. вы так же могли видеть одного из рептилоидов, они используют мимикрию.

----------

Aion (15.10.2017), Дубинин (15.10.2017), СлаваА (15.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Поэтому лучше не использовать этот термин.


А какой использовать?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Да ничего же странного, ибо у Вас случилось передёргивание ("намеренная искаженно-ложная передача чужой мысли в свою пользу"), потому как нигде у мну ни после чего не было рекомендаций кидать компы или какое ни то учение -- в окно. : )


 Простите,я  не про то.Скорее я о  позиции блаженного Августина к манихеям."Кто сам не искал,кто не знал,как трудно." любая находка в мутном поле очень ценна.И Экзистенциализм мне очень много дал-как же мне противопоставлять..Если Вам это кажется передергиванием-простите.У каждого свой резон.и опыт разный.А  быть ослом,котрые пинают мертвых львов,как то западло мне..
И еще у меня в силу собственного опыта идиосинкразия,особая чувствительность к садогуманистским трактовкам типа*("намеренная искаженно-ложная передача чужой мысли в свою пользу"*,апперцепция,так сказать!!тошнит меня с них!!а раньше за нож хватался!!

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017), Фил (15.10.2017)

----------


## Алексей Л

> А какой использовать?


Для вашего варианта? Спросите у горе-переводчиков, у них фантазия еще та.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите,я  не про то.Скорее я о  позиции блаженного Августина к манихеям."Кто сам не искал,кто не знал,как трудно." любая находка в мутном поле очень ценна.И Экзистенциализм мне очень много дал-как же мне противопоставлять..Если Вам это кажется передергиванием-простите.У каждого свой резон.и опыт разный.А  быть ослом,котрые пинают мертвых львов,как то западло мне..


Вот опять...
Я -- со-, а не противо-поставил...
А кто-то Вам тут предлагал "противопоставлять" или хотя бы "пинать"? %)
КТО?! Подать его сюды!!! : )




> И еще у меня в силу собственного опыта идиосинкразия,особая чувствительность к садогуманистским трактовкам типа*("намеренная искаженно-ложная передача чужой мысли в свою пользу"*,апперцепция,так сказать!!тошнит меня с них!!а раньше за нож хватался!!


Если тошнит -- надо вытошнить, а не передёргивать, объявляя садомазой. И апперцепция -- не то, что Вы думаете. %)

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вот опять...
> Я -- со-, а не противо-поставил...
> А кто-то Вам тут предлагал "противопоставлять" или хотя бы "пинать"? %)
> КТО?! Подать его сюды!!! : )
> 
> 
> Если тошнит -- надо вытошнить, а не передёргивать, объявляя садомазой. И апперцепция -- не то, что Вы думаете. %)


У меня садогуманистский-что отнюдь не садомазо,что тривиальнее по частоте,но совершенно далеко от сути.Вы так разбушевались,что взяли на себя роль то ли демона Максвелла,
то ли регулировщика..Это надолго??

----------

Алексей Л (15.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У меня садогуманистский-что отнюдь не садомазо,что тривиальнее по частоте,но совершенно далеко от сути


ОК, меняем садомазо на садогуманизм:

Садогуманизм: "Достижение гуманных целей жестокими средствами."
Побуждения проявляются в том, что человек не щадит себя и жертвует собой во имя ближних (близких, родных, друзей)"
Так вот и такому в приведённом мном пояснении -- не место.
Знач, опять передёрнули? %)




> Вы так разбушевались,что взяли на себя роль то ли демона Максвелла,
> то ли регулировщика..Это надолго??


Когда и доколе считам нужным, исправлям чужие ошибки (передёргивания и т.п.).
А что?

----------

Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> ОК, меняем садомазо на садогуманизм:
> 
> Садогуманизм: "Достижение гуманных целей жестокими средствами."
> Побуждения проявляются в том, что человек не щадит себя и жертвует собой во имя ближних (близких, родных, друзей)"
> Так вот и такому в приведённом мном пояснении -- не место.
> Знач, опять передёрнули? %)
> 
> 
> Когда и доколе считам нужным, исправлям чужие ошибки (передёргивания и т.п.).
> А что?


продолжайте!!дмитрий Минаев часом не ваш предок??
https://45parallel.net/dmitriy_minae...chitelnyy.html

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2017), Фил (15.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> продолжайте!!дмитрий Минаев часом не ваш предок??
> https://45parallel.net/dmitriy_minae...chitelnyy.html


Как не стыдно, ну вот снова!- Укажите! докажите..("Обличал иных усердно"- надо-ж выдумать такое..)
Подтасовки- лгать привычка- к вам вошли без стука в двери.. (надо-ж выдумать такое: Я -минаев.- вот ей богу..)

----------

Фил (15.10.2017), Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> продолжайте!!дмитрий Минаев часом не ваш предок??
> https://45parallel.net/dmitriy_minae...chitelnyy.html


И не надейтесь... : )

----------

Дубинин (15.10.2017), Шуньяананда (15.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> И не надейтесь... : )


Спасибо!!так и сделаю!!

----------

Алексей Л (16.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Вот тут ещё подумалось:
> В западной науке, как были, так и сейчас есть учёные, философы, психологи - придерживающиеся тех или иных  форм дуализма, взглядов разделяющих понятия ум и материя.
> Почему они являются\лись - деятелями науки, а Будда и поколения буддийских учёных - нет ?
> (вот напр. несколько страниц назад Рене Декарта упоминали)


Да как почему то! Ежель Будду в глаза никто не видел и то, что он существовал не факт факт! А еще интересно, почему так долго не было его изображений, и то, что изображать стали - не его точный портрет как например, кардинала Ришелье? Ведь, в любое время, даже в самое доисторическое, были люди, желающие рисовать. А тут, великий проповедник, необычный человек и ни одного портрета! Мне это непонятно.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да как почему то! Ежель Будду в глаза никто не видел и то, что он существовал не факт факт! А еще интересно, почему так долго не было его изображений, и то, что изображать стали - не его точный портрет как например, кардинала Ришелье? Ведь, в любое время, даже в самое доисторическое, были люди, желающие рисовать. А тут, великий проповедник, необычный человек и ни одного портрета! Мне это непонятно.


А и не важно, был ли некий товарищ- один. или сие есть компиляция "мудростей" (хотя важно для доктрин- о "угасаниях дхармы и приходах будд..") а по мне так сам факт возможности "буддства"- есть основопологающий (через древнюю доктрину о вращении в шести мирах- и освобождении от сей напасти).

----------


## Доня

> А и не важно, был ли некий товарищ- один. или сие есть компиляция "мудростей" (хотя важно для доктрин- о "угасаниях дхармы и приходах будд..") а по мне так сам факт возможности "буддства"- есть основопологающий (через древнею доктрину о вращении в шести мирах- и освобождении от сей напасти).


не ну мне тоже это не так важно!)) сказано умно! проверять - есть чем занять себя на очень долго, так что как то так...))))

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да как почему то! Ежель Будду в глаза никто не видел и то, что он существовал не факт факт! А еще интересно, почему так долго не было его изображений, и то, что изображать стали - не его точный портрет как например, кардинала Ришелье? Ведь, в любое время, даже в самое доисторическое, были люди, желающие рисовать. А тут, великий проповедник, необычный человек и ни одного портрета! Мне это непонятно.


Будда вполне историческое лицо, как например его современник  Гераклит или Сократ.
Цари живущие во время Будды и другие его поддерживавшие - вполне исторические деятели. Сохранились развалины и Джеттаваны и напр. ступы Анадхапиндика и др. вполне археологические памятки.

Портреты в Индии начали писать лишь в новой эре. До этого, если там и рисовали портреты, то разыскиваемых преступников.

Искусство которое развилось в буддизме, не портретично ), всё чистый символизм, инфографика.

----------

Доня (18.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> А и не важно, был ли некий товарищ-


 а тут подумалось.. я вот купилась еще по молодости на эту красивую историю про принца, который избавил мир от страданий (ну указал путь вернее), дак может вся эта история как пиар ход? ведь потом, спустя много лет, пройдя какие то тяжести жизни и убедившись на своем "горбу", что таки прав был прынц про страдания людские, я еще больше полюбила эту историю)) теперь уже она мне и не суть важна, потому как суть в самом учении.. да... многое отлетает со временем....

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Да как почему то! Ежель Будду в глаза никто не видел и то, что он существовал не факт факт! А еще интересно, почему так долго не было его изображений, и то, что изображать стали - не его точный портрет как например, кардинала Ришелье? Ведь, в любое время, даже в самое доисторическое, были люди, желающие рисовать. А тут, великий проповедник, необычный человек и ни одного портрета! Мне это непонятно.


А Вы посмотрите внутрь и увидите там Будду. Будда не проповедник, это действие высшего. Просто люди до сих пор осознать этого не могут, хотя уже 2500 лет прошло.

----------


## Руфус

> Да как почему то! Ежель Будду в глаза никто не видел и то, что он существовал не факт факт! А еще интересно, почему так долго не было его изображений, и то, что изображать стали - не его точный портрет как например, кардинала Ришелье? Ведь, в любое время, даже в самое доисторическое, были люди, желающие рисовать. А тут, великий проповедник, необычный человек и ни одного портрета! Мне это непонятно.


Для меня, например, Будда олицетворяет некий идеал, которого хочется достичь и это главное.

----------


## Доня

> Будда вполне историческое лицо, как например его современник  Гераклит или Сократ.


но ведь Сократа вроде есть изображения? или тоже воображаемое?

----------


## Доня

> Для меня, например, Будда олицетворяет некий идеал, которого хочется достичь и это главное.


не.. идеалы для меня -это идолы, они не живые...

----------


## Доня

> А Вы посмотрите внутрь и увидите там Будду. Будда не проповедник, это действие высшего. Просто люди до сих пор осознать этого не могут, хотя уже 2500 лет прошло.


Вот уж что не буду больше делать, так это искать внутри что то типа будды)) Я уже искала бога - не нашла...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> но ведь Сократа вроде есть изображения? или тоже воображаемое?


Не знаю, не интересовался есть ли прижизненное.

В Грециях другой тип искусства развивался, они пошли так сказать путём натурализма.
В индийском искусстве - всё чистый символизм. Каждая деталь и всё вместе чегото такого да значит,  как напр. в индийских танцах.

Было в ряде мест слияние греческого и индийских подходов, красивые шедевры получились, но и там всё тотже символизм, но в более натуралистических формах.

----------

Доня (18.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот уж что не буду больше делать, так это искать внутри что то типа будды)) Я уже искала бога - не нашла...


Бога найти легко (источник не контролируемый всех ваших ощущений- из которых и "сделан мир"- сей источник- при признании его факта- (переживанием полностью)- даёт "благодать"- отпустило- "от тебя ничего не зависит" и пр.. (причём это не враки-  так и будет..)
(другое дело- "горе от ума"- здесь все такие.. :Frown: )

----------

Мяснов (19.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Бога найти легко (источник не контролируемый всех ваших ощущений- из которых и "сделан мир"- сей источник- при признании его факта- (переживанием полностью)- даёт "благодать"- отпустило- "от тебя ничего не зависит" и пр.. (причём это не враки-  так и будет..)
> (другое дело- "горе от ума"- здесь все такие..)


дак вместо бога можно все это отнести к карме, причинно следственная тема. А когда случаются "чудеса" - окей! при благоприятных условиях произошла трансформация и причина растворилась в чудесном исцелении, или облегчении и т.д.

----------


## Дубинин

> дак вместо бога можно все это отнести к карме, причинно следственная тема. А когда случаются "чудеса" - окей! при благоприятных условиях произошла трансформация и причина растворилась в чудесном исцелении, или облегчении и т.д.


Э нет, либо вы находитесь в "первородном грехе"- различении "добра- зла"- "причин- следствий" (змей- всё изгадил).., либо благодать от полной бесконтрольности (и соответственно отсутствии "охраны себя" и пр..)  следующего ощущения всплывающего из Творца сего..

----------

Мяснов (18.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Э нет, либо вы находитесь в "первородном грехе"- различении "добра- зла"- "причин- следствий".., либо благодать от полной бесконтрольности (и соответственно отсутствии "охраны себя" и пр..)  следующего ощущения всплывающего из Творца сего..


дак когда происходит состояние трансформации, ты как раз таки находишься в этом самом ощущении безконтрольности, ты не можешь думать о добре-зле, причине-следствии. Ну кто то верит, что это бог. Но  меня всегда смущал факт, что повтора не найти. Каждое такое ощущения, ну пусть будет бога) оно не повторяется!! Я долго его искала, опять же как что то постоянное, Бог ведь! но потом сама жизнь повернула, чтоб я поняла...

----------


## СлаваА

> Вот уж что не буду больше делать, так это искать внутри что то типа будды)) Я уже искала бога - не нашла...


Вы так пишите, как будто он готов вот так себя сразу и показать. Человек обусловлен своими концепциями ума. Вы уверены, что смотрели в свое сердце, а не умственные концепции?

----------


## Дубинин

> дак когда происходит состояние трансформации, ты как раз таки находишься в этом самом ощущении безконтрольности, ты не можешь думать о добре-зле, причине-следствии. Ну кто то верит, что это бог. Но  меня всегда смущал факт, что повтора не найти. Каждое такое ощущения, ну пусть будет бога) оно не повторяется!! Я долго его искала, опять же как что то постоянное, Бог ведь! но потом сама жизнь повернула, чтоб я поняла...


Вах- грех буддийский конечно склонять вас к Троице Животворящей, но сам факт ваших "- вопрошаний"- есть "не замечание" "источника не контролируемого"- каждой вашей мысли (при должной искренности- придёте к Богу- (к тому что каждая ваша "непонятка"- невесть откуда приходит и вами не контролируется..)

----------

Мяснов (19.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Вы так пишите, как будто он готов вот так себя сразу и показать. Человек обусловлен своими концепциями ума. Вы уверены, что смотрели в свое сердце, а не умственные концепции?


ну а вы так пишите, как будто вам действительно кто то там являлся, а остальные настолько обусловлены концепциями ума, что вряд ли кто то там пробьется сквозь сие невежество))
я не верю в концепт бога...

----------


## СлаваА

> ну а вы так пишите, как будто вам действительно кто то там являлся, а остальные настолько обусловлены концепциями ума, что вряд ли кто то там пробьется сквозь сие невежество))
> я не верю в концепт бога...


Но бог это все и даже наше страдание и невежество. Когда мы начинаем разделять себя от другого всегда возникает страдание.

----------


## Доня

> Вах- грех буддийский конечно склонять вас к Троице Животворящей, но сам факт ваших "- вопрошаний"- есть "не замечание" "источника не контролируемого"- каждой вашей мысли (при должной искренности- придёте к Богу- (к тому что каждая ваша "непонятка"- невесть откуда приходит и вами не контролируется..)


не поняла к чему вы клоните конечно.. я к богу не приду, не вижу смысла для себя в этом.. в сложные жизненные минуты, когда кажется все- смерть! я чувствую просто страх, ужас, кошмар, затем принятие неизбежности, успокоение... а потом ищу причину, пережив то, что изменить не в силах, и, как правило ее нахожу, всегда! а те, что есчо не нашла -дело времени и запутанности той самой причинно следственной связи. Но! когда я была еще более невежественна, мне нужен был этот концепт бога и по началу вера, потом, когда вера дала эти ощущения безконтрольного, появилось знание, с которым я носилась как кошка с пузырем в церковь каждые выходные. А потом это знание дало трещину, и оказалось, что не факт, что оно истина в первой инстанции. Ну а после появились 4БИ))

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> не поняла к чему вы клоните конечно.. я к богу не приду, не вижу смысла для себя в этом.. в сложные жизненные минуты, когда кажется все- смерть! я чувствую просто страх, ужас, кошмар, затем принятие неизбежности, успокоение... а потом ищу причину, пережив то, что изменить не в силах, и, как правило ее нахожу, всегда! а те, что есчо не нашла -дело времени и запутанности той самой причинно следственной связи. Но! когда я была еще более невежественна, мне нужен был этот концепт бога и по началу вера, потом, когда вера дала эти ощущения безконтрольного, появилось знание, с которым я носилась как кошка с пузырем в церковь каждые выходные. А потом это знание дало трещину, и оказалось, что не факт, что оно истина в первой инстанции. Ну а после появились 4БИ))


Я ни к чему не клоню (разве что к бесцельной собственной смерти  :Frown: )) (пусть вам станет хорошо!!)

----------


## Доня

> Я ни к чему не клоню (разве что к бесцельной собственной смерти )) (пусть вам станет хорошо!!)


не ну это депрессия! давайте будем нагнетать позитиффчик! и вам всех благ!))

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Но бог это все и даже наше страдание и невежество. Когда мы начинаем разделять себя от другого всегда возникает страдание.


ну это вы так думаете.
насчет разделения -согласна! но.. в этом то и перец, что разделяет все ум, а я вроде как не при делах)))

----------


## Дубинин

> не ну это депрессия! давайте будем нагнетать позитиффчик! и вам всех благ!))


Это не депрессия- это реализация таковости)))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.10.2017), Мяснов (19.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> Это не депрессия- это реализация таковости)))


вы умираете? или знаете что скоро уже?))

----------


## Дубинин

> ну это вы так думаете.
> насчет разделения -согласна! но.. в этом то и перец, что разделяет все ум, а я вроде как не при делах)))


Это от не достатка техники медитации (ощущение "я" это всего лишь набор замечаемых "усилий"))

----------


## Дубинин

> вы умираете? или знаете что скоро уже?))


1. Я умираю.
2. Поскорей- бы..
3. А что?

----------


## Доня

> Это от не достатка техники медитации (ощущение "я" это всего лишь набор замечаемых "усилий"))


а я согласна! житейские заботы оставляют мало шансов :Cry:

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## Доня

> 1. Я умираю.
> 2. Поскорей- бы..
> 3. А что?


вы серьезно? разрываете шаблон у меня..

----------

Дубинин (18.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> ну это вы так думаете.
> насчет разделения -согласна! но.. в этом то и перец, что разделяет все ум, а я вроде как не при делах)))


Нужно принять ту концепцию которая ближе всего Вашему уму и Вашей Душе. И найти силу которая сильнее страдания. Шакти сильнее Шивы.  :Smilie:

----------

Доня (19.10.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Недавно были в дугане. Еще раз убедился, что буддизм, по крайней мере тибетский, - такая же религия, как и православие. Куча обрядов, молебнов, ритуалов.  Лама на молебне читает очень длинный текст минут двадцать, который никто из сидящих не понимает (а тогда зачем такой инструмент для работы с умом нужен, если он не понятен?). По аналогии - богослужение в РПЦ ведется на церковнославянском - а зачем? И так далее. Сами знаете, о чем я.
> Много того, без чего можно обойтись при работе с умом. В общем, религия в полном смысле слова. Загромождение ума новыми концепциями, которые не чистят, а лишь его отягощают. А чтобы вместить истину, надо сделать свой стакан пустым. И не для того сделать пустым, чтобы налить в него новых концепций целую кучу.
> 
> Поездка в дуган помогла понять, что тибетская разновидность буддизма - это такой же буддизм, как я - папа римский. Не работа с умом, а работа с духами места и пр.
> 
> Это про тибетский буддизм.


Вроде правильные вещи вы говорите!!особенно что вы точно мало вероятно ,чтоПапа..
Но удивляет чисто детская позиция.Не подпертая  ни знанием,ни уверенностью.А вы что-вчера на свет появились??такие примерки двумерного человека-ни уму ,ни сердцу!!Чессн слово,ходили бы в зоопарк!!Столько познавательного!!На каждой клетке табличка!!
детская обида,что не то-это очень часто.И у каждого вне традиции,кто пытается впрыгнуть в традицию,не "опускаясь" до средневековья-вот такая реакция.
И тут вдруг за детской обидой детский эгоцентризм современного разбалованного ребенка,который рожден для счастья,как птица для полета.Папа римский от рождения.Сразу и бесповоротно..И правда Ваша,прибыток в этом случае никакой и выглядит глупо,и деньги дерут!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А когда на вопрос "Зачем все эти алтарь, подношения, лампады, молебны и т.д., если цель - распознавание в себе природы Будды" лама начинает объяснять, что весь антураж и походы в дацан на молебны нужны как инструмент для работы с умом, то мне вспоминается аналогия, как на православный сайтах священники пишут на вопрос "Зачем ходить в церковь, если бог в душе" ответ: "кому церковь не мать, тому бог не отец" (не напишут же прямо: "А кто тогда будет деньги нести в церковь, если она опустеет?".


А это всё и есть инструменты работы с умом и работа с умом )
Это не замечается зачастую изза того, что человек другой культуры, видя внешнюю форму - зачастую наполняет её другим смысловым содержанием.

Вообще это и раньше было. Напр. в Китае, где уже была развита культура и по окончанию контактов с индийскими учителями всё начало восприниматься через призму этой культуры. Потребовался Бодхидхарма, чтоб вернуть суть.

Было это и в Тибете.
Было подобное и в Индии во время Будды.
Мне очень нравятся две истории, одна из индо-тибетского буддизма, другая из _дхаммапада аттха катха_ буддизма ЮВА буддизма палийского.
Попробую своими словами эти истории пересказать:

- Однажды один наставник, если не ошибаюсь Дромтомпа, проходил мимо старика совершающего обхождение ступы. И Дромтомпа ему скал - обходить ступу хорошо, но работа с умом лучше. Старик подума и решил, что будет тогда крутить то что называют молитвенный барабанчик и распространять доброту вокруг и это будет работа с умом. Затем Дромтомпа ещё раз проходя мимо, сказал - крутить барабанчик распространяя свою доброту на всех хорошо, но работа с умом лучше. Старик задумался и реши начать изучать тексты. Затем Дромтомпа ещё раз проходя мимо, сказал - изучать тексты хорошо, но работа с умом лучше. Старик ещё больше задумался и решил медитировать. Дромтомпа снова проходя мимо старика сказал - медитировать хорошо, но работа с умом лучше. Старик попросил наставлений и Дромтомпа, что значит работать с умом и для чего это. 
Объяснил, что работать с умом - значить менять ум, менять в сторону устранения негативных переживаний, в сторону раскрытия доброты, здравого  смысла, внутреннего благополучия.
Обьяснил, как применяются те инструменты, которые ранее использовал старик как форму без соответствующего содержания. И старик начал использовать те же инструменты, но уже для работы с умом. Стал буддистом, внутренним практикующим, работающим с умом.   

- Во время жил один мирянин, он получил наставление от Шарипутры по практике щедрости. Получив определённые позитивные внутренние  результаты, тот человек снова обратился к Шарипутре, он увидел что буддизм работает и устремился к большим результатам. Шарипутра научил его практике нравственности. Получив определённые позитивные внутренние  результаты, тот человек снова обратился к Шарипутре, он увидел что и это работает и устремился к большим результатам. Шарипутра предложил ему стать бхикшу.
Человек стал членом Сангхи. Его несколько лет обучали правилам Виная и прочему что положено знать и делать бхикшу. В один непрекрасный момент, человек не выдержал, сел под деревом и начал плакать. Проходящие мимо бхикшу спросили, что случилось, и он ответил - раньше я жил простой жизнью, я получал наставления от стхавиры Шарипутры и моё внутренне благополучие всё более возростало. Затем я стал бхикшу, меня обучили, теперь мне то нельзя сё нельзя, я должен то делать в том учувствовать должен.... Теперь я в горе, мне плохо, я плачу....
Бхикшу посоветовали человеку обратиться к Будде. И Будда дал ему наставление о том, что всё это лишь инструменты работы с умом, что смысл всей практики лишь один - работа с умом. И обучил его, как с помощью всего этого работать с умом. Человек понял, сделал это и стал Архатом.

Кмк., мы сейчас живём в такой период, когда Дхарма приходит в нетрадиционные регионы, и даже более - уже с нетрадиционных регионов.
И есть четыре варианта развития:
Когда и передастся и сохраниться - и форма и содержание.
Когда и передастся и сохраниться - лишь  содержание, а форма измениться.

Когда и передастся и сохраниться - лишь  форма, а содержание измениться.
Когда изменится и форма и содержание.

Первый вариант наиболее удачен, не нужно будет изобретать новых инструментов путём проб и ошибок.
Второй также хорош, хоть и тяжелее в исполнении.

Третий и четвёртый просто ознаменуют исчезновение Дхармы из нашего мира.

А пока ещё есть наставники, которые учат и форме и содержанию. Есть и наставники которые учат содержанию новыми формами.
Но полюбому - надо начинать именно из содержания, а не из изучения формы, собственных интерпретаций и наполнения её небуддийским смыслом.

Надо работать с умом, тобишь менять именно свой ум.

----------

Aion (20.10.2017), СлаваА (20.10.2017), Шуньяананда (20.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> По аналогии - богослужение в РПЦ ведется на церковнославянском - а зачем?.


Для того, у кого фантазии нет и свои ритуалы выдумать не может.
Или от антуража торкает (иранский ладан, тибетские благовония-палочки).
Мне даже Ваши фотографии понравились, такой симпатичный бревенчатый дацан, "наш", "православный"  :Kiss: 
Это весело. А если это не весело, то конечно, не нужно вообще.

----------

Денис Ч (20.10.2017), Шуньяананда (20.10.2017)

----------


## СлаваА

> Но полюбому - надо начинать именно из содержания, а не из изучения формы, собственных интерпретаций и наполнения её небуддийским смыслом.
> 
> Надо работать с умом, тобишь менять именно свой ум.


А в чем соль буддийского содержания? Концепция пустотности? В прекращении страдания? В изменчивости потока сознания? .....

----------


## Фил

> А в чем соль буддийского содержания? Концепция пустотности? В прекращении страдания? В изменчивости потока сознания? .....


Анатта и пратитья-самутпада.

----------

СлаваА (20.10.2017), Шуньяананда (20.10.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А в чем соль буддийского содержания? Концепция пустотности? В прекращении страдания? В изменчивости потока сознания? .....


Думаю, какраз именно в - уме  :Smilie: 
В понимании умственного.

Отсюда всё пляшется, уже это понимания ума есть дверью к пониманию и перерождений и причинноследсвенности и взаимозависимости и непостоянства, а уже понимание и причинноследсвенности и взаимозависимости и непостоянства есть дверью к пониманию пустотности.  Понимание умственного.

Отсюда же и пляшется основополагающее в мотивации, то что все существа стремятся избежать переживания страданий и стремятся кпереживанию счастья, радости, восторга. И что все существа достойны осуществления этого стремления, уже только потому что существа. И это возможно осуществить, так переживание  беды и горя - умственны.
И причины и условия переживания состояний страданий - умственны.
И прекращение этих  причин и условий - умственны.
И путь ведущий к этому прекращению - умственен.

И инструменты пользующиеся в буддизме - умственны, и поле деятельности этих инструментов - ум.

----------

СлаваА (20.10.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Да, буддизм это религия.
> 
> Это всё нужно буддистам для их собственных буддистских целей, таких как достижение состояния архата или будды на благо всех существ.


А что, Будда разве Бог? (вроде как человек, более того не с самой высшей касты, даже не брахман)А религии подразумевает следование учению бога вообще то...

----------


## К. Михаил

А вообще, все обряды, молитвы, церимониалы и прочья чушь, это яко бы  "(обозначение очень ТРУДНОЙ И ВЫСОКОИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНОЙ  работы монаха, попа, гуру, или кого то из них, которую не может постичь простой смертный)!!! -Короче полная бредятина! Для общения с творцом, или пониманию себя, посредников не надо, более того, которым надо платить или их содержать. Знания бесплатны!!! Более того, учитель должен быть благодарен ученику, что тот принял его знания, т.к. в будущем, это ему зачтётся.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А вообще, все обряды, молитвы, церимониалы и прочья чушь, это яко бы  "(обозначение очень ТРУДНОЙ И ВЫСОКОИНТЕЛЛЕКТУАЛЬНОЙ  работы монаха, попа, гуру, или кого то из них, которую не может постичь простой смертный)!!! -Короче полная бредятина! Для общения с творцом, или пониманию себя, посредников не надо, более того, которым надо платить или их содержать. Знания бесплатны!!! Более того, учитель должен быть благодарен ученику, что тот принял его знания, т.к. в будущем, это ему зачтётся.


Халява,Сэр??

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.10.2017)

----------


## К. Михаил

> Халява,Сэр??


Типа того! (это по поводу всяких попов и т.д.(А делиться знаниями реально, это работа. Но не просто набором слов, а реально и с самоотдачей.

----------


## К. Михаил

Да по большому счёту, даже дело и не в том, что зачтётся или нет, просто от этого получаешь удовлетворение. А это главное.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Типа того! (это по поводу всяких попов и т.д.(А делиться знаниями реально, это работа. Но не просто набором слов, а реально и с самоотдачей.


 Начинайте,Вы мне нравитесь!!Молодец..Только с полной отдачей .....и разоблачением!!

----------


## К. Михаил

> Начинайте,Вы мне нравитесь!!Молодец..Только с полной отдачей .....и разоблачением!!


Ну нравиться не обязательно, я не женщина и не из меньшинств неких..., а по поводу разоблачений и самоотдачи, то что конкретно Вас интересует?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как это по картезиански! 
> Т.е. неправильным не делает!


Да просто ваша аргументация как правило сводится (по смыслу) к утверждению "Я этого не понимаю, а значит это неверно (или не существует)".

----------

Aion (24.10.2017), Neroli (24.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Да просто ваша аргументация как правило сводится (по смыслу) к утверждению "Я этого не понимаю, а значит это неверно (или не существует)".


Не я же показываю, почему я это не понимаю, или почему на мой взгляд это неверно.
А в ответ тишина, либо переходы на личность, иной раз за пределами добра и зла  :Smilie: 

И Ваш ответ, кстати, это иллюстрирует!

----------

Сергей Хос (30.10.2017)

----------


## Фил

Почему никто не отвечает
"Вы не правы, т.к. не учли... Поэтому..."
???
А в лучшем случае, как у Вас, а в худшем вообще злобный клоун Пеннивайс.

----------


## СлаваА

> Почему никто не отвечает
> "Вы не правы, т.к. не учли... Поэтому..."
> ???
> А в лучшем случае, как у Вас, а в худшем вообще злобный клоун Пеннивайс.


По терминологии интегральной йоги, потому что витальный разум вмешивается в ум. И это привычка при общении на интернет форумах. Человека не видишь, ну и, если грубо, то и  пофиг на него или мое эго -  буддийский ум более правильный на текущий момент, Я выше, Я безсамостней.  :Smilie:   Самое интересное начинается когда это взаимно.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (24.10.2017)

----------


## Андрей Покутный

> Всё затем, чтобы достичь состояния Будды (или Нирваны). ИМХО это очевидно.


А " нирвана" это буддийское " Царствие Небесное" ?

----------


## Вольдемар

> А " нирвана" это буддийское " Царствие Небесное" ?


Нет. "Царствие Небесное" это христианская "нирвана".

----------


## Игорь Ю

> *Буддизм - это религия ?*


для религоведов термин "религия" от religio является спорным даже не по тысяче определений, которые к нему используются, а стоит остро вопрос пересмотра всего термина. правда пока заменить его толком нечем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2020)

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Если давать определение религии как некой гипотезе о том, что будет после смерти и приверженности этой гипотезе (то, что называется религиозной верой), то безусловно, буддизм является религией. Даже если нет веры в Бога-творца есть вера, например, в реинкарнацию и карму.

----------

